# PICS PICS and more PICS Rhaps foaled COLT 4/30, Lovie 2 4/23 filly, Dixie 3/30 colt, Crissy 3/29 fil



## Liz k

Hello All,

My name is Elizabeth Kirk with Lady K Miniatures and for the first time in years Im up on mare stare to have those extra eyes help me. I have several mares due this year, and have heard several good things about you crazy group of gals. Im in Texas(central time) and have cams up from 7pm to 10am (old cam not very good, new cam on way)

First off I have Lala-	4 y/o maiden dx placiantits 2 wks ago, she is now 316 days so she can go anytime...

cam link-------

http://www.marestare...php?alias=ladyk

Lala is solid black and is in the first visable stall-you cant miss her--mares behind her will be coming up soon...... she is bred to our palomino stallion will be adding photo asap

Sorry if rambling, alittle sleep deprived at present.

Any and all extra eyes are greatly appreciated...Thanks


----------



## JAX

Yay Lala is here finally!




Liz you will like this group as they are fun fun fun! Course I will watch when I can as well.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Liz and Welcome to the nut house from Italy.





I have your girl up and she is a real cutie



I am not sure what time it is there other than it is night time, perhaps in the morning you could ask Rich to add the clock as it makes it easier if we can tell you what time things happen.





Your Lala is standing quietly against the back fence and boy does she have a tummy





I will be here on and off for the rest of the night


----------



## lucky lodge

Hi Liz and welcome to the mad house but very fun house ... i had a mare that had placentis scarey hay, what meds do you have her on

will be watching your ladys for you..and a huge thanks for shareing with us crazy bunch



:rofl





Oh i cant seem to get your marestare up????????????


----------



## cassie

Hi Liz I will be watching your girls too,

hey Jenn it might be morning for her maybe?

great idea with bringing the time up, makes it nice and easy when we need to record certain events!!!!








will be watching during you night!!!!



she is a lovely mare! can we see a pic of the daddy? please


----------



## Eagle

Cam is running fine for me Jenny, here is the link again:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ladyk

It seems as though the sun is coming up, Lala is down sternal resting.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi welcome from me in Wales uk..shes gorgeous I will be watching closely


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Cam is running fine for me Jenny, here is the link again:
> 
> http://www.marestare...php?alias=ladyk
> 
> It seems as though the sun is coming up, Lala is down sternal resting.



Hi guys thanks sooo much for welcomeing me into the group, i think I included pic of stallion he is a Double Destiny son.....to answer some questions LaLa is currently on antibodics, due to how close she is no regumate was started=? has anyone had a mare this late in pregancy develope placentitis?

I will be checking with Rich to add time, great idea


----------



## MeganH

Hi Liz!



I'll be helping watch your little girl. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub What a handsome boy.. this is going to one beautiful baby 



 :wub 

 

 Cant help you out with the placentitis unfortunately but Im sure there are plenty here that have experianced it before and will be only to happy to reassure you ..good luck


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh forgot to say shes looking very settled atm doing a bit of hoovering as Renee would say..keep a close eye out for that baking to start and we know we'r very close haha 



 ..not sure what time it is there as I dont have a cam time showing so I wont be able to post the time


----------



## lucky lodge

my mare had placenitis i think about 2 months or so before she foaled my mare started to have a bloody show so off to the vet all thay gave her was 5 days of antibotics wich did nothing really so got another vet and thay gave her a antibotic injection and some antibotic paste

my mare saffire she had here foal very normally and had a lovely healthy foal with a very health placenter...but you have to really keep a eye on her b/c she can have a red bag delivery etc etc but you probaly allready know that ...please dont hesitate to ask me questions


----------



## Liz k

To make long story short Lala on day 303 had a very swollen backend (vulva down into both inside legs aroung to udders) with bloddy show soooo took her into see vet, who started antibodicis and she currently is still on the antibodics till she foals. I have seen mares with placentitis early in thier pregnancys never this far along so dont know just how this is going to come into play for foaling so vet said "just watch her very close" which leads to me to yall...... which im sooooooo greatful for... I have 5 other mares that will be next after Lala, Hope I dont drive you gals crazy!! O wait I forgot yall are already crazy



Hahahahaha Ill post pics of everyone as they come up or come out!!!!!!!!!

Once again Thank You to all for taking the time to help even though you dont know me



:yeah



Looking forward to getting to know yall .............


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Liz - like Lindy I'm in Wales in the UK. Am happy to watch when I can - not around as much as some of the others as things are a bit busy for me right now, but will do my best to help.

You must be so excited (alongside the worry of course), I'm sure everything will be fine, just be ready for a red bag delivery as a possibility. Do you have your vet within easy reach in case the new baby needs a little help at birth?

Great to have you join us here - do tell us some more about your other girls/other animals.

Sending good wishes for Lala to have a safe, smooth delivery and a healthy new baby.


----------



## Liz k

Hey girls Lala feed and cams on for nite......Ooooooo the clock was added thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## a mini dream come true

Welcome Liz, from another Texan. Being in the same time zone I'll try to whatch as much as I can Sorry about your problems, but the ladies here are wonderful at helping. I've learned alot from each of them.


----------



## cassie

Hi Liz, Tuning in for Lala foal watch love the clock yippee hehe,

the stallion is gorgeous!!!! I'm in Australia and will be able to watch until 1am when hopefully Renee (Italy) will join us and take over from me





stallion is gorgeous!!!! and that tummy!!!



WOW

can I ask if you have barn alarm up while you are sleeping? just in case I or one of the others need to contact you... if we hit low or hit alert will you hear it?

Thanks.


----------



## Liz k

Hi Cassie yes I keep barn alarm on and cell phone by ears so if anyone see`s behavior please call 210-394-0389 or 210-844-1387 (hope thats ok Jackie)..Just did boobie check and well no milk yet but now have to have two people to do this one at head and one at butt shes becoming more hands off with everyday........Hoping soon



:unsure


----------



## cassie

awesome! will definitely let you know if we see anything!!

are you thinking she may not bag up? I'll be keeping a close eye on her for you anyway Liz





get some rest



I am watching, I will be headed out in an hour to do the banking, but will let the marestare peeps now so they can watch extra close, and I will be back watching when I get back to work...

8:10pm and she is grazing, everything looking fine


----------



## JAX

Yes Mam thats fine


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie just let me know when you have to pop out to the bank. I'll be here watching


----------



## a mini dream come true

Early morning so I'm off to bed. Have a great evening. Lala laying quietly sternal.


----------



## JAX

Ive got her up for a bit


----------



## cassie

I'm back  sorry Hazel lol got a little heectic here just before I left n didnt get a chance to post lol

all quiet with Lala, she has her head in the big tub at the corner... maybe her water trough?


----------



## AnnaC

Lala grazing happily - looks as though a couple of others in the background are down sleeping.


----------



## Lindi-loo

shes looks like a real sweetie..and she certainly likes her housework


----------



## Eagle

4.30 am and she is flat out in the land of nod again


----------



## Liz k

I saw where some pics were taken of udders (great idea) so i thought id include one: 318 days


----------



## Liz k

While watching last nite I remembered all the "stuff" surrounding this foal.......

mare was sono`ed in foal 18days but the pregancy wasent viable, had put Lala on regumate on day 10 after breeding due to dentist was coming out and she had caps that needed to be pulled so when she went to vet to see if prego the vet said to pull her regumate since pregancy wasent viable, this was done, 3days later Lala came down with runny nose and cough so vet started her on meds that were not tested on broodmares but this would not be a problem--Lala not really prego-- well left Lala in with stallion for 30 days never saw any hanky panky going on so took her back to be resono`ed and sure enough there was a fetus 50 days so.......we really dont know whats in there..keep dreaming its this beautiful 8 leged, 2 headed baby








Just thought id give yall something to read.............


----------



## Eagle

wow frightening stuff, it makes you appreciate a smooth pregnancy



Thanks for sharing the info and the udder pics are great, she is looking good, as soon as she fills those nipples we will have take off





How far are you from the barn (how long will it take you to get there)? Do you have a vet close by?


----------



## Liz k

I just got new cam up and working much better pic, i am 150 feet from her stall to my door so real close, my vet is on standby and is 7 miles away from me so time is quick thank god....

as far as udders these puppys grew over nite she had alittle but not much last nite.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the info, I just wanted to know If you had far to run so that we give you plenty of time to get there



I can't wait to see the new cam





Do you use the milk test strips?


----------



## Lindi-loo

That udder is looking good..2 heads and 8 legs thats twins..its been done before 



 but Im sure she will have just a single beautiful healthy baby..all this watching and waiting does that to you lol but its all worth it in the end 





 

the cam is down here not sure if anyone else is watching...2.49pm cam time 





 

cam is still down at 3.10 pm Im sure it isnt my end so will try calling


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh appologies..didnt realise the cam was off during the day..I am a Granny thats my excuse and Im sticking to it lol 





 

 Phew panic over..right Im off to my bed now... Goodnight all..happy foal watching


----------



## Wings

Hi!





Sorry to hear you're having a mesys pregnancy



given how paranoid I am over a good one I can't imagine how you are feeling.

I've seen two approaches to placentitis.

1. Cross your fingers, maybe stick in a med and hope you get lucky.



Sometimes they are sometimes they aren't.

2. Observation, medication, blood test/potential treatment of foal.

I've had some friends struggle with it with their big horses. It certainly ups the risks of the pregnancy but good post foaling care of the mare and blood testing the foal can do a lot to weigh the odds in your favour


----------



## Liz k

Have not done milk yet for today waiting on Mrs Jackie to come over and hold Lala so i can get some, white gold, i will update as soon as i can.....

Have fun watching with the new cam



:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true

The new cam has a wonderfully sharp picture. Miss the lines tho



:rofl that was my cue it didn't need to be refreshed



:rofl


----------



## Liz k

Took the words right at of my mouth


----------



## a mini dream come true

Liz, I saw you trying to get some liquid white gold. Any luck?


----------



## Liz k

Hi Hazel not enought to do strip, dont have the refractometer although right now it would be nice to have........

could you tell our first time on cam we were nervous??????????hahahahahahahahah


----------



## a mini dream come true

You were fine




:yeah . Couldn't see any cam nerves.


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll be watching for the next 3 hours..I'm home with bronchitis..so I didn't go to work tonight..I work 3rd shift..I'm watching t.v. and will be checking on her during commercials or when the show gets boring LOL..Don't worry..There are other eyes watching..


----------



## Liz k

Quick update.......... 2 ploppy poo tonight................


----------



## Lindi-loo

Good Morning all..Ploopy poohs are good 



 I will be watching all day today..fab new cam


----------



## Eagle

2.50 am cam time.

I agree the new cam is fab



she doesn't seem bothered that all the others are outside and is quietly hoovering her stall, maybe she is getting it nice and clean for her new baby


----------



## Lindi-loo

3.26am shes standing quietly looking very round 



 wont be long now


----------



## izmepeggy

3:42 She's laying down...She sure is a night owl...lol..

 

 

4:24 Now she's up...


----------



## Lindi-loo

looking very settled I dont think we are going to see baby just yet


----------



## izmepeggy

Or she will wait till after I go to bed, so I'll miss it...lol..


----------



## lucky lodge

yer same here she will wait till i go to sleep thay allways do


----------



## Lindi-loo

dont go yet alot of tail swishing and down again at 5.02am... but looks like shes settling again now


----------



## izmepeggy

I missed seeing Rosie give birth by 15min..Just 15 min...I could have kicked myself ...


----------



## Eagle

5.15 am and she is fast asleep


----------



## Lindi-loo

6.09am and she s down resting with the occasional glance at her belly


----------



## Lindi-loo

6.42am some huge belly kicking from baby going on there but mums taking it all in her stride and yet again busy cleaning up


----------



## Lindi-loo

8.51am shes still happy and no signs of baby as yet..I have to go off and give my lot a bit of a brush and attention before theyr food as the sun is shining and we have -12 forcast for tonight 



 even though they will be inside Im sure they will appriciate having a brush to fluff up the winter coats ready for the cold..will be back later but I wont get worried tonight when I see the cam down


----------



## Liz k

Hey Gals back up for nite.....

Lala acting different in pasture today rolling and not getting along well with others....hope we getting closer sure wish this one was over



I know soon enough!!!!! havent checked boobs yet tryed eariler but I think Lala thought I was a big, juicy carrot



:OKinteresting so will try later......

Cant thank everyone enough for the time spent on Lala and me..


----------



## izmepeggy

Is something wrong with the camera?



 The picture keeps freezing up..


----------



## izmepeggy

Now I can't get the camera to come up at all..





 

Anybody else having trouble?


----------



## izmepeggy

It just came back up ...


----------



## JAX

Its up now she had to restart.


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> Its up now she had to restart.


Thanks..I was starting to wonder if it was me


----------



## izmepeggy

Now it says ( Stream not found)...

It's up now in freeze frame mode..


----------



## cassie

keeps happening to me and some of the other girls to... I wonder whats up... have they got a storm or something??


----------



## izmepeggy

Just run out 



and kick it Liz... I need my Lala fix 



 Gosh now I feel like a Mini stalker..


----------



## JAX

Hey Guys her internet card reached its limit and was giving her heck! She has just attached a new card, should take care of the problems within a couple minutes.



:yeah Or now...


----------



## izmepeggy

Up and running 



:yeah:yeah:yeah:yeah


----------



## JAX

Anybody else notice how the view from her backside is very slim?? I think foal has changed position...


----------



## izmepeggy

The baby was doing a lot of movement last night..I thought it was my imagination until I saw the other post and read others had seen it too.


----------



## cassie

yippee!! thanks Jackie and Liz! camera all good now






yeah I agree Jackie she isn't looking as WIDE tonight!!!



might be soon!! in the morning could we get another udder progress?? please


----------



## cassie

late night milk test???... nothing much?! she doesn't want to waste her precious milk supply LOL


----------



## JAX

Sorry girls seems as though Lala has shut the faucet off, only gave us one drip!!



Obviously not enough to test.


----------



## Liz k

Real suprised Lala hasent had her nightly nap yet...usually by now shes been down twice.....maybe getting closer........


----------



## izmepeggy

SMILE,YOU'RE ON CANDID CAMERA..



 :rofl 



I think she loved that little pet you gave her


----------



## Eagle

wow her tummy looks good tonight, she really has got that dropped shape



baby is readyy for take offffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## izmepeggy

It looks lower than it did last night..


----------



## Liz k

Oh Im all for that .........


----------



## Eagle

Liz can you go and poke her, she seems to have fallen asleep on the job


----------



## Liz k

Gladly



my luck id poke her and shed punch me....ummm i think id be on the losing end of that. hahahahahahaha


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, are you planning to stay up all night? I'll be on for about the next 3 hours..I've been home sick..I'll also watch this weekend,and since I'm used to working 3rd shift I have no problem staying awake..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Hit her on the nose with a frying pan and knock the baby out the other end


----------



## Eagle

Peggy



bad girl!

Liz try this


----------



## Liz k

i try to stay awake all night buttttt i always fall asleep at some point. that would be great if you can watch ill keep trying and if i notice before falling into the dark ill let you know.. thanks sooooooooo much for helping me just the peace of mind if nothing else is priceless.....


----------



## Lindi-loo

Good Morning Ladies..Im back on foal watch duty for the day here she will be on my screen the whole time.. if I go out I will let you know so you know so someone else is watching her but no plans other than sorting breakfast out for all my fur kids in a bit then I get my daughter to watch lol..I dont want to miss this if shes going to foal in our daylight hours


----------



## izmepeggy

I really don't think Liz took me seriously..But if she came to the barn with a frying pan I swear I would hit the floor laughing.



 :rofl


----------



## Eagle

I am going to throw my minis out in the snow in a minute and then I will be back watching


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi big wave back from me 



 she didnt get too excited about that visit did she lol..I expect shes getting a lil tired of feeling like a beached whale 





Id say that belly is looking deff more v shaped today 



 looking good


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay 



 :rofl 



 :rofl 



 now I'm climbing back in the chair..Liz, That is a good one..I'm still laughing


----------



## Liz k

Ok Peggy that was for you and if i get reported im blamming you hahaha oh and by the way i used the iron skillet............didnt work anyother suggestions?


----------



## izmepeggy

I don't know Liz..I'm still laughing 



 :rofl


----------



## Liz k

The crazy things we do at 2 in the am......


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> The crazy things we do at 2 in the am......


Just wait till 4;00am...lol


----------



## Liz k

:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

She's just grazing quietly at the moment - if that tummy of hers gets any lower it will soon be trailing on the floor! LOL!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> :BananaHappy
> 
> 
> 
> :BananaHappy
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Yeah,it's getting close to 4:00 AM... LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Too bad Eagle missed that one...lol...Yes,I'm still laughing 



 :rofl


----------



## Liz k

Jackie missed it to....


----------



## Liz k

I think Lala is taking violin lessions with her back legs


----------



## Lindi-loo

is that her scratching her back leg with her other or stamping her foot ??...I used to have a gelding that did the leg scratching thing never seen any of my others do it though


----------



## izmepeggy

It was one of those " you had to be there " moments. And that was a really good one Liz. And yes,I'm still laughing 



 :rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> I think Lala is taking violin lessions with her back legs


My Mini scratches his FRONT leg with the other..First time he did it I thought he was crossing his legs..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Last night she was lying down by this time..I wonder if she has the feeling people are watching her...lol


----------



## Liz k

Lindi-loo said:


> is that her scratching her back leg with her other or stamping her foot ??...I used to have a gelding that did the leg scratching thing never seen any of my others do it though



It looked like doing both... i swear shes been given her advantix for the month



:rofl



( just joking no such thing)


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> It looked like doing both... i swear shes been given her advantix for the month
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ( just joking no such thing)


Yea..4:00 here...LOL...


----------



## izmepeggy

She is more restless tonight..


----------



## Lindi-loo

she does seem a lil more active tonight but the night is young


----------



## Liz k

Yea much more active than normal...


----------



## JAX

izmepeggy said:


> SMILE,YOU'RE ON CANDID CAMERA..
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> I think she loved that little pet you gave her






Hee Hee wasn't Liz...


----------



## JAX

Liz k said:


> Jackie missed it to....



Yeah I was on my front porch



and yaking on the phone with a certain person who was holding a big skillet


----------



## Liz k

Haha you lov me and you know it.....


----------



## izmepeggy

I swear I laughed so hard, I spit my coffee out..I hadn't laughed like that in a while..Once again. GOOD ONE LIZ.. . lol


----------



## Liz k

Any time I laughed myself......kept me awake that was great....


----------



## Eagle

Good lord, what have you nut cases been up to? i can't leave you alone for 5 minutes.


----------



## izmepeggy

It's about time she lied down..She needs her rest..


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Good lord, what have you nut cases been up to? i can't leave you alone for 5 minutes.



I swear it wasent my fault, I all but was dared to do something and with all the sleepless hours i did it..........oh just ask peggy!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

OH NO...What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas...lol


----------



## Eagle

yeah, you just had to do it!



I need to go for a



but can I trust you two??


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll be good


----------



## Liz k

I told you Peggy i was blaming it on you





Ill bb good to i guess......lol


----------



## Eagle




----------



## izmepeggy

Liz..you tattle tale 




.. I WAS FRAMED.. I didn't do it, and even if I did I'M NOT GUILTY..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, it's after 5:00 am so I have to go feed and go to bed...See you Ladies tomorrow night..


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Lindi-loo

Good Night 





 

 shes busy doing her housework again


----------



## Liz k

nite peggy.....thanks for staying up with me and everybody else same place and time tomorrow.....


----------



## Liz k

Hi Lindi, yea shes really trying to keep picked up, now if I can just teach her to scoop her own poo ide be happy......


----------



## Eagle

night Liz, sweet dreams. (wicked laugh)


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha now theres a thought teaching them to pick up the poops..save me so much time but somehow dont think theyr as daft as we think 



 I cant even teach my grown up kids to pick up after themselves (not poops obviously) so not a chance with the ponies


----------



## Eagle

tell me about it Lindi, talking to Matteo is like talking to a brick wall.



stropy teenage boys, who needs em ?


----------



## Lindi-loo

6.13am and she is crashed out..no sign of baby making an apearance any time soon 





 

shes decided to start tail swishing but still laying down and stress free


----------



## Lindi-loo

6.46am nothing exciting to report..shes up and about hoovering


----------



## MeganH

Some tail swishing, now laying down sternal. Looking quiet at the moment.


----------



## Lindi-loo

well its morning again 8.32am cam time and I sometimes wonder if the cam has frozen shes so still but the ponies moving around in the background suggest otherwise 



 shes very relaxed and looking so fed up poor girl


----------



## Eagle

I need some help from you more experienced horsey girls,

Could you please help me find my minis.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha 



 they out there somewhere ?? its beautiful but not the best weather conditions for those with short legs


----------



## Riverrose28

My place looked like that last year at this time, now mine are buried in mud.

Sorry I'm not much help finding them, I think they are buried in there some where!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Well Im sure there a few more eyes on the expectant mother now so Im off to give mine theyr tea and bring them in for the night before the big freeze again 



 ..then its time to get the lippy n heels out as its a night out with the girls night tonight 



 see you all again tomorrow


----------



## Eagle

Have fun Lindi, I am off out too.


----------



## Liz k

Hello Peggy if your there, Lala will be let out to pasture(if it dont rain) soon you have any plans for tonight? or same place, sane time for tonight? Thank you for all the



:rofl



:rofl



cant wait for the next time----although i think someone else needs to be the dork not me!!!!!!!! Ill be back up cam time 7:00 pm.........


----------



## izmepeggy

Hey Liz,I'll be here..Your not a dork.



.lol..You just have a good sense of humor



 :BananaHappySee ya tonight..Get some sleep..


----------



## Eagle

Be there or be square! Lol see ya later alligator.


----------



## Liz k

Ding Ding Ding round two.......Lala up for nite, fed and tucked in lets hope well get to see this package soon.......


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay, Im ready for round 2 




 :HappyBounce 



. I have her up and will be checking in ever so often while I'm fixing dinner






..Why, oh why, did I promise to cook tonight when there is a MacDonalds nearby.



:gaah


----------



## Liz k

I have a strange feeling tonight is going to be



real fun for those of you who watch................


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh my gosh Liz, what are you going to do tonight??


----------



## Liz k

N O T H I N G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Lala loves her scratches



. wasn't too happy with what was going with the other end tho


----------



## Liz k

Update NOOOOOO milk but very sweaty and crabby as you could see..............


----------



## izmepeggy

Anything yet??



 Hey, thanks for the show






..How many inches tall is Lala? She looks itty bitty.


----------



## izmepeggy

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, if we see you out there with an iron skillet -- I'm calling the MareStare police!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to put on your pretty pajamas tonight !!!


 And then she will tell them I held a gun to her head and forced her to do it..


----------



## Liz k

33 inches of pure atitude..................


----------



## izmepeggy

I love a horse with attitude


----------



## Liz k

Hey guys have to stop streaming 5 min max dont go anywhere be back in 5


----------



## Liz k

Ok should be back up if not will you let me know?


----------



## eagles ring farm

Love your foaling attendant....he looks like he can handle anything





No More foaling attendant



He must be on break


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals didnt know this was already done soooooooooo will have to think of something else........Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Liz k

eagles ring farm said:


> Love your foaling attendant....he looks like he can handle anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No More foaling attendant
> 
> 
> 
> He must be on break


Not on break was tired of being bit..........


----------



## Liz k

Hey Peggy why sooo quite tonight?


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm checking on Lala and watching Pet Hoarders..Lala is lieing down earlier than she has been..I see she's up now. what did you do earlier? I missed it..

 

AND WHO WAS BITING YOU


----------



## izmepeggy

I saw some peering eyes in the camera. Now I'm scared.



 :nervous


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I saw some peering eyes in the camera. Now I'm scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nervous



Trying to scare off a fly from on the cam


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Trying to scare off a fly from on the cam


Oh, the fly on the wall


----------



## Eagle

gosh, do I have a hang over



be gentle with me today


----------



## izmepeggy

So I guess you had a good night out last night


----------



## Eagle

yep, out with the girls


----------



## izmepeggy

Nothing like a girls night out


----------



## Eagle

too right, please my buddies are all ex pats so we have a scream. last night there were 3 from US 1 Aussie and me the Brit.


----------



## izmepeggy

Must have been fun..



Nothing like good friends


----------



## izmepeggy

Come on Lala. Get with the program 



..


----------



## Eagle

the girls are being boring


----------



## Liz k

about to get slamed with storms dont know how the cam will react....let me know please....


----------



## izmepeggy

I am now GLUED to the screen. My boyfriend is in bed..My trusty dog at my feet..A cup of coffee and smokes 



..I'm ready. Hope the storms aren't bad..Do you think the electricity might go out? You stay safe.


----------



## Eagle

yeah, you stay safe, i will be here for as long as the cam stays on.


----------



## Liz k

storms just started keep finger crossed power doesnt go off..... so far horses not to scared....i need a



and cant go out darn mother nature


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> storms just started keep finger crossed power doesnt go off..... so far horses not to scared....i need a
> 
> 
> 
> and cant go out darn mother nature


Then smoke in the house


----------



## Liz k

Ok im going to swim to the barn to smoke.......


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll have one with you


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> storms just started keep finger crossed power doesnt go off..... so far horses not to scared....i need a
> 
> 
> 
> and cant go out darn mother nature


I see lightning.


----------



## Liz k

5 min of rain...........Kirk creek in middle of barn, this..... sucks.


----------



## izmepeggy

Been there,done that..Where I have my horses, there is a creek about 30 ft. behind it..When it floods it's been about a ft. in the isles..Not fun to go feed and find your horse standing in a foot of water..I keep a water fountain pump at the barn for getting the water out..I feel your pain.But you can't do anything till it stops raining 



..Hang in there.


----------



## Eagle

oh Gosh, that doesn't look good.




a bit like what I have right now though.





This was her in the area that I had already cleaned with the tractor.


----------



## Liz k

OMG did anybody see the cam move? its alittle lower of a view.....House shook and so did barn so if you notice cam pic change.........its not your eyes


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> oh Gosh, that doesn't look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit like what I have right now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was her in the area that I had already cleaned with the tractor.


I'm sure glad you finally found one of the Minis


----------



## Eagle

scary stuff Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

The camera went out for a few seconds..Are you okay Liz?


----------



## izmepeggy

LIZ, LET US KNOW YOU ARE OKAY


----------



## Eagle

please keep safe


----------



## izmepeggy

I went to Weather.com and saw the storms had past through her area..No tornado warnings.And that is what I first thought, maybe a tornado and she had to seek shelter..

 

LIZ WE ARE WORRIED ABOUT YOU...



 ray


----------



## izmepeggy

Maybe she is in the barn trying to deal with the water..



 But, I don't see any movement in the barn.


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala is lying down ...sternal...


----------



## Liz k

Sorry all is good now.......


----------



## izmepeggy

We were worried about you young lady.


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to get off here and feed my horses..Then go to bed..



 Good nite all..See ya same time, same channel tonight.


----------



## Eagle

peggy


----------



## Lindi-loo

looking as relaxed as always with a good covering of shavings 



 so at a guess shes been flat out


----------



## Liz k

Sorry guys about not being active here lastnight, with the storms spent most the nite in barn fixing the flooding issues...hope no more storms and Lala gets down to business........Give me an old pro anyday over a maiden





ill get updated pics of udders to compare with last weeks to see if any progress, and yes i even went back and verifyed due date.....and well im right...my luck she will be first mini to set new record on lengh of prego.....



Ill see ya soon.........


----------



## Liz k

Ok here are some pics.......ready for horse porn?


----------



## AnnaC

Well her vulva does look quite relaxed, but I would say that she still needs to develop her udder a bit - the teats are usually pointing straight down as foaling gets really close. Will she let you part the lips of her vulva to check the colour inside? Changig from a salmon pinky colour to a deep red usually means that foaling is imminant.


----------



## Liz k

ok so since i have soo much time on hands would like to get suggestions on color------WHAT YOU THINK------- and lets see whos right!!!!!!!!!!

Family history Lala

Lala mom-silver bay pinto...................... Lala sire-black pinto....................... Lala solid black

Family history of stallion (skyler)

Skyler mom-silver bay solid.....................Skyler sire-palomino solid.................... Skyler-palomino

skyler has had 5 other foals

1. silver dapple, mare was bay

2. silver dapple, mare was gray

3. palomino, mare was silver buckskin

4. sorrel, mare was black

Ive been trying for soooooooooooo long to get buckskin (i



buckskin) but have yet in 10 years to get one, bought a cermillo to up chances but after 5 babys figured out she wasent cermillo but somkey cream and yes sold her all i was getting was black(smoky black) so i then bought the palomino stallion and well as you can see no buckskin just alot of silver.........so what yall think?


----------



## izmepeggy

You really worried us last night with the storm and all..



 :NoNoNo Bad girl Liz.

 

 

And let's just pray for a health foal and Lala gets through this,



 ray


----------



## Liz k

I M S O R R Y




wont happen again............. please foegive me............... and yes HEALTHY is first and upmost of importance but then comes............. got to make some fun out of the endless waiting........


----------



## Liz k

Count down starts.. cam up as soon as i feed...heading out there now.. see (talk) to yall soon!!!!!!!!!!! Dang and its cold out there...maybe feed in a minute or so


----------



## izmepeggy

All forgiven 



 If you have to go to sleep or are going to be away, let us know..Then we will not worry..



 I will be back and forth between watching a movie and watching Lala..Then after the ol fart, I mean my boyfriend, 



 goes to bed I will just stay here at the puter.


----------



## Liz k

sounds good see you soon......................


----------



## JAX

I am afraid I will be not much help tonight. My internet is back after last nights storm but is still not acting quite right... No matter which cam I go to it will stream less than a minute and then freezes.



So I will instead try to keep informed by checking threads. Of course Liz you know if Lala is looking like a go then I will head that way! I will need the call though as I cannot watch her (or anyone else for that matter) on cam!

HAPPY WATCHING LADIES!!



I will continue to check to see if my internet situation improves through the night but will not hold my breath.


----------



## Liz k

O heck no i have this extra mifii card and guess what? Its waiting for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Still somewhat sternal -- but with back legs stretched out. She's resting quietly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While catching up, first I was laughing, then scared something happened, and now thinking how nice it is I don't have to deal with the snow or rain/streams. You girls!



DITTO!



:rofl

I saw the posts and I was sure that meant foal and then got worried and then read all that





It really does remind me of watching Peanut!


----------



## MeganH

Wings said:


> DITTO!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> I saw the posts and I was sure that meant foal and then got worried and then read all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does remind me of watching Peanut!


I was thinking the same lol


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> I am afraid I will be not much help tonight. My internet is back after last nights storm but is still not acting quite right... No matter which cam I go to it will stream less than a minute and then freezes.
> 
> 
> 
> So I will instead try to keep informed by checking threads. Of course Liz you know if Lala is looking like a go then I will head that way! I will need the call though as I cannot watch her (or anyone else for that matter) on cam!
> 
> HAPPY WATCHING LADIES!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to check to see if my internet situation improves through the night but will not hold my breath.


What!!!! No late night pets from Auntie Jackie??


----------



## Liz k

O no trust me she dont get off that easy..........Jackie Im waiting for you to pick up this card lol....


----------



## Liz k

Hey guys im wanting to jump in shower



can anyone watch for alittle while?


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm here...Go for it...And take one for me...LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Camera keeps going off and on like it did the other night..


----------



## izmepeggy

izmepeggy said:


> Camera keeps going off and on like it did the other night..


IT IS OKAY NOW


----------



## Liz k

Thank you and ill check on cam although i think it has do with the internet...hope it figures itself out......................


----------



## izmepeggy

She's lying down sternal..Awful early for her..


----------



## Liz k

Thank you Peggy im done....hows the cam doing?


----------



## izmepeggy

Camera is fine now


----------



## Liz k

This is the second time tonight for her to lay down.......thats different for sure


----------



## izmepeggy

Maybe tonight


----------



## Liz k

Maybe..Im good with that


----------



## izmepeggy

Have you done the NAIL TEST? To see what sex the baby will be?


----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's flat out 




 The time I have been watching her ,she has NEVER DONE THIS


----------



## izmepeggy

She hasn't been partying has she?





Now she's sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's up


----------



## izmepeggy

Did you notice how she has been lifting her tail?..


----------



## Liz k

On the nail test done that once and every foal was opp of what the test said it even told me that mares that werent prego were, and well it was all wrong but my perdiction is FILLY Silver Dapple


----------



## izmepeggy

Love the fillies..


----------



## izmepeggy

:whistling



:whistling


----------



## izmepeggy

We need to give Lala a pep talk


----------



## Liz k

Ok Peggy you let me know when you want to give Lala her talk.............


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala,listen to me


----------



## izmepeggy

Hey Cassie


----------



## Liz k

Hello Cassie


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, did you see the video I had posted?..It was a video of a little girl and a Mini..It's real adorable and a well trained Mini


----------



## Liz k

I dont think so...where did you post it?


----------



## izmepeggy

It's in the Photo/Video forum..Just scroll down till you see my name..It has a great song on it too.


----------



## izmepeggy

Looks like everybody is lying down except Lala


----------



## Liz k

What you mean everybody lying down but Lala....check again (i think she heard you)

that was the cutest viedo--- I want one that does that


----------



## izmepeggy

She's lying down and she was really swishing her tail..Never saw that before


----------



## izmepeggy

Hey Eagle


----------



## Eagle

Morning girls, what's up?


----------



## izmepeggy

Did you see that..She lifted her tail


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> What you mean everybody lying down but Lala....check again (i think she heard you)
> 
> that was the cutest viedo--- I want one that does that


I thought so also..That is why I had to share


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Morning girls, what's up?


Waiting for Lala to have that Baby..Hopefully tonight


----------



## Liz k

O my look at that beached whale.........


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay Liz..Now it's your turn to give Lala a pep talk.

She's flat out now


----------



## AnnaC

1.15am your time Liz and Lala is resting flat out - poor girl, that tummy is just so huge, bless her!


----------



## izmepeggy

Poor thing..Beached whale


----------



## AnnaC

Beached Whale - LOL!! I didn't like to be that rude, but that's exactly what she looks like.


----------



## Liz k

Pep talk how about



..........................................


----------



## izmepeggy

:rofl You think she is listening?


----------



## izmepeggy

Do you see that Liz..She keeps raising and swishing her tail..


----------



## Liz k

no I dont think she listened............stubern....


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll send my boyfriend over, that will SCARE her into labor 





Now she's flat out


----------



## cassie

lying flat... can't see anything to make me think she is foaling... but wait... she loves to keep us guessing... her legs have now straigtened... she lifted her head then put it back down...



are you tricking us Lala?

a little half roll then back up... no must have been tricking us LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz..Was that you?


----------



## izmepeggy

izmepeggy said:


> Liz..Was that you?


Oh my gosh..A strange arm appeared..How does she look???? And why aren't you wearing make-up?


----------



## izmepeggy

Are you taking pictures?????


----------



## Liz k

No Mrs Jackie taking pics of udders i will post them shortly......going back out to try to get milk forgot cup, truth be known i didnt bring cause wasent expecting any change.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> No Mrs Jackie taking pics of udders i will post them shortly......going back out to try to get milk forgot cup, truth be known i didnt bring cause wasent expecting any change.


Is there change?


----------



## Liz k

so this is now


----------



## izmepeggy

Back at cha

 

 

Oh my gosh, I feel like a stalker..lol


----------



## Liz k

yep alittle change a page or two back i posted pic of udders from this am..nipples spread apart more now, still no milk though...


----------



## izmepeggy

Are there changes to her other part?...lol....


----------



## Liz k

Idk Jackie was back there.......


----------



## Eagle

I fell asleep and missed all the fun



I am feeling rather sick this am so I might not stick around for the whole night.


----------



## izmepeggy

The camera is being stupid again


----------



## izmepeggy

Poor Eagle...You get better dear..


----------



## izmepeggy

izmepeggy said:


> The camera is being stupid again


It's okay now


----------



## Liz k

Sorry to hear your not feeling well Eagle, hope you start feeling better...........

Is cam better now?


----------



## Eagle

Thanks girls


----------



## izmepeggy

I was really hoping she had it tonight..I had been home sick with bronchitis but going back to work tomorrow night..( I work 3rd shift) I work Sun-Thurs. I had a talk with Lala and Liz had a talk with her..But she is not listening


----------



## Eagle

I hope you are feeling better and I hope Lala will foal when you are here


----------



## Liz k

thats sad



im going to miss our conversations............


----------



## izmepeggy

I will stay on till 5:00 then I have to take care of my horses then go to bed..


----------



## Liz k

Ok thanks for helping........and happy dreams!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Do you think she will have it within the next 20 mins.,


----------



## Liz k

dont look to good id say


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to go feed..Then go to bed..I will check the thread when I awake..You Ladies have a great day..


----------



## izmepeggy

Thought I would check in before I go to bed 4:50 Cam time..She is lying sternal..


----------



## JAX

Lying sternal at this time too...




Ha ha HI Peggy!


----------



## lucky lodge

little lala is looking very close she,s been doing lots of tail swishing when laying down ,,



:yeah



:yeah



how long has she been doing this for


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh no baby yet!!..had a busy weekend here so not been able to watch but thought I would be seeing photos of the new arrival for sure 





 

come on missy Lala get your BUTT into gear


----------



## Liz k

Peggy your back, for how long?


----------



## Liz k

Not alot of changes today just alittle off............


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll be checking in on and off till about 9:00 your time.I am and hour ahead of you..Then I have to get ready for work.


----------



## Liz k

Ok have a good nite at work


----------



## izmepeggy

Cameras in freeze frame..

 

 

Now it's down..


----------



## lucky lodge

yep cam down for me too


----------



## JAX

Sorry Liz is having problems with either her internet or computer for the moment. She is working on it and will have it back up ASAP.




:yeah SHES BAAAAACK!!



:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true

Down for me too


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> Sorry Liz is having problems with either her internet or computer for the moment. She is working on it and will have it back up ASAP.


It's fine now


----------



## lucky lodge

yep she back



she is looking really close to me ...but these girls can trick us...how is the placentis going has the discharge gone


----------



## izmepeggy

She's lying down sternal..A lot earlier than usual..


----------



## izmepeggy

Now back up..Come on Lala..Have that baby before I have to leave for work


----------



## izmepeggy

Time for me to get ready for work..I will check back in the morning when I get off


----------



## Eagle

1.05 am and she is quietly hoovering her stable


----------



## Lindi-loo

shes looking like an appy this morning 



 clearly been doing some rolling,,getting that baby in the right position hopefully


----------



## JAX

Any extra eyes would be appreciated as I THINK Liz may have fallen asleep...



I cant get her to answer her phone.



I cannot keep my eyes open any longer



. I guess if you see anything suspect then call Liz @ 210-394-0389 and if you don't get an answer then call me at 210-844-1387 and I will start calling everyone in her family on the 10 minute drive to her house...

Jackie


----------



## Lindi-loo

JAX said:


> Any extra eyes would be appreciated as I THINK Liz may have fallen asleep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get her to answer her phone.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot keep my eyes open any longer
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess if you see anything suspect then call Liz @ 210-394-0389 and if you don't get an answer then call me at 210-844-1387 and I will start calling everyone in her family on the 10 minute drive to her house...
> 
> Jackie


dont worry Im here until 12 and Im sure there are others watching too ..I will call if I see anything to report 





 

shes stretched out was stretched 



 out laying down resting as best she can with a belly that big


----------



## Eagle

I am here too Lindi


----------



## Lindi-loo

Good Morning Renee..you keeping warm with all your snow outside ??


----------



## Eagle

Morning Lindi. No not at all, it was -17°C this morning and the horses are cold



they are loosing weight really fast


----------



## Lindi-loo

Wow that is very cold..must cost you a fortune in hay this time of the year!!..think maybe i should come over i could shed a few pounds here n 

there 





Poor girl looking very uncomfortable 4.43am


----------



## Liz k

Hey guys....thanks for the coverage...yep i did it fell asleep and didnt know it......thanks jackie........im up now


----------



## Lindi-loo

so easily done when your tired out..you cant expect to stay alert and awake 24 hours a day but i do think shes very close now


----------



## Eagle

Hey Liz, do you like appaloosa's?


----------



## izmepeggy

Ladies,I just got home from work..WHAT NO BABY 



 We are going to have to threaten her


----------



## izmepeggy

And down she goes


----------



## izmepeggy

I thought you Ladies need something to wake you up


----------



## Eagle




----------



## izmepeggy

Thought that would get someones attention


----------



## Eagle




----------



## izmepeggy

Did Liz fall asleep?????




:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

It looks like it


----------



## izmepeggy




----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's lying flat out.



 Come on Lala


----------



## Eagle




----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's up


----------



## izmepeggy




----------



## izmepeggy




----------



## izmepeggy

izmepeggy said:


>




I have to go to bed..Will check back in when I awake..


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Hey Liz, do you like appaloosa's?



Hi Eagle to be honest appys not my flavor, i think its the molding around the face that gets me... I have one and shes the best horse I have so appys are growing on me, i like the lepored apps better thou.....


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha love the jokes.. I know the feeling now only needing the top half 



 :rofl 

 

and sorry Liz ..lady Lala has deff turned appy after all this rolling she could almost pass as a leopard spot at this rate the baby may even come out spotted


----------



## Liz k

Hey guys cam up for night.........talk with ya`ll soon


----------



## cassie

girls your are just TOOOOO funny!!! lol no wonder ppl think we are crazy!! lol

got your beautiful girls up for the night Liz, she is settled grazing her stable... any updates? how is her udder looking??


----------



## Liz k

Udders filling more but im really imbarresed to say this, I didnt get to try milking her due to i was getting my butt kicked by a 32 inche horse and gave up so i will say she is G R U M P Y!!!!!!!! Ill try again when reinforcements arrive



:OKinteresting



:OKinteresting


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Udders filling more but im really imbarresed to say this, I didnt get to try milking her due to i was getting my butt kicked by a 32 inche horse and gave up so i will say she is G R U M P Y!!!!!!!! Ill try again when reinforcements arrive
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting


HAHA you shouldn't be embarrased to say that!! LOL I milked my mare yesterday (long story short my foal was sick and not drinking poor Suzie was dripping milk so I Relieved it a bit) she thanked me by giving me a BIG bite to my arm, and my dads LOL now I have a bruise from her to add to my brusies from her baby!


----------



## Liz k

Funny thought--------- seeing Liz flying across the stall off the back feet of a animal 3 times smaller than me



:unsure



:unsure



:unsure


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sometimes we can do the dance and win



and other times we give up



. So tonight it's lala 1 Liz 0, But think of how many times you have won



. It's all for the love of own chips.


----------



## izmepeggy

Thought I would chime in before I leave for work..I go in earlier Mon - Thurs.Come on Lala



Will check in when I get home from work


----------



## Eagle

3.30 am and she is down sternal resting

4.40 am she is out flat and snoring


----------



## izmepeggy

4:38 she is lying flat out...


----------



## izmepeggy

izmepeggy said:


> 4:38 she is lying flat out...


Now she's lying sternal


----------



## AnnaC

6.40am and all is quiet - Lala resting happily sternal.


----------



## cassie

how is she looking today Liz? will be watching her tonight for you...


----------



## Liz k

Well guys Lala is still going strong!!! udders bigger but thats about it...

I`ve been looking for the code of ethics of a broodmare and read it today boy that really fits Lala to a T.........Im going to print it and blow it up and put in barn its soooooooooo true and cute, makes me laugh.....


----------



## Liz k

Hi if I get some extra help tonite im having to stream the cam and not watch due to the wifi data usage im almost at my limit before they slow the stream sooo trying to save MB only trying this out for now..........Please...


----------



## Liz k

Hi Peggy miss typing with you.....hows work been?


----------



## cassie

I have her up Liz, do you have barn alarm up? just in case we hit a low or higt alert?? doesn't use much internet usage I don't think...

fingers crossed everything will be ok... I will be watching her till about 1 am your time... then Renee should probably be popping in to take over... I have soccer tonight otherwise I would have her up after work as well... will be stepping out for lunch soon but will be back on board after that


----------



## cassie

Lala was down sternal, then flat... had a roll and got back up and is now grzing her stable. hopefully getting baby into position!


----------



## Liz k

Thanks Cassie yes barn alarm is on and im still up watching Lala from tv so keeping eye but yes if you guys see anything please call 210-394-0389, thanks for the extra help..........


----------



## Eagle

12.50 am and I am signing in



I will have to leave in about an hour to take Alby to school but I will be quick and Anna should be up by then.

Lala is hoovering her stable as usual





Sweet dreams Liz


----------



## Lindi-loo

2.11am and shes laying down resting not looking like anythings going to happen soon


----------



## cassie

just checking in before heading to bed... Lala is standing quietly... looking uncomfortable... poor baby girl!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

6.18am standing quietly in the corner..no sign of baby coming yet


----------



## izmepeggy

I have been checking on Lala,but with work and Dr. appointments I haven't had much time..


----------



## Eagle

It is down for me too, I guess she is playing outside.


----------



## JAX

Liz is feeding late and cams will turn on as soon as she is finished. Thank You for the call Diane, always nice to know yall are watching.


----------



## Liz k

HI GALS CAMS ON THANKS TO EVEYONE FOR THIER CONCERN IM FLATTERED YALL MISS SEEING ME...........LOL


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> HI GALS CAMS ON THANKS TO EVEYONE FOR THIER CONCERN IM FLATTERED YALL MISS SEEING ME...........LOL


lol glad everything is all good Liz, I'll be watching again tonight!!





any changes?


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz.I didn't go to work tonight.But took a long nap. I have the camera up and will be checking on Lala through the night.


----------



## izmepeggy

cam time: 12;40

 

Lala is lying sternal,,I noticed she has been holding her tail away from her body.

.


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee..Are you still snowed in?


----------



## Eagle

Good call Diane, we need to keep an eye on Liz cos I think she is a wild one.





12.40 am and Lala is down sternal


----------



## Eagle

Hi Peggy, we have about 50cm of snow now which is nothing for us so life is more or less back to normal apart from the freezing temps, they do forecast more snow on Sat. though


----------



## izmepeggy

1:00 and lying flat out..

 

1:03 and sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Around here we get a little snow and people freak out..But I love the snow..


----------



## Eagle

It has snowed in southern Italy and they are in total panic



schools and offices closed and cars just left in the middle of the road



It must be a nightmare though cos I don't think they even have heating in the houses due to it never being cold there


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh my gosh 




 I would be burning the furniture


----------



## Eagle




----------



## izmepeggy

I work outside 3 rd shift and I love it 



 I just dress for it


----------



## Eagle

I prefer the snow to freezing temps


----------



## izmepeggy

1:00 lying flat out


----------



## izmepeggy

Me too..But you learn to dress for it..Face mask and all..



 We all look like we're going to rob a bank.


----------



## izmepeggy

Poor Lala . 



 Her belly is so big she just can't get comfy..


----------



## izmepeggy

1:26 and she's cleaning her stall....


----------



## Eagle

I am off to do the school run, back in a tic


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> I am off to do the school run, back in a tic


Be careful in that snow


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Geeezzzz still no baby 



 ..Iv had such a crazy week this week with the ponies the piggies and the kids they surely do keep me busy at times 



 ..wev had some silly temp here too and the pigs just do not like it so have decided to try a range of different paddocks and buildings to take cover bu theyr just never happy 



 seem to be spending the whole time repairing fencing and making new beds for them to settle 



 ..look ot tnight rain freezing temp and then snow to follow so I guess they will know thats on the way and look for somewhere extra warm lol 



 they want to share the stable with my mare and her baby but somehow dont think that arragnment will work out 



 happy days..keep trying and maybe one day they will be happy with what theyv got


----------



## izmepeggy

Lindi, looks like you have been having a crazy time..But that is what makes life so interesting .But ya gotta love the animals..Just think how boring life would be without them


----------



## izmepeggy

It's almost 4:30 here and I need to go to bed.Lala is up busy cleaning her stall..See you Ladies later


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,I'm off work on Fri & Sat.nights. So I will watching until the wee hours of the morning on those nights..


----------



## Eagle

4.40 am and she is out flat


----------



## AnnaC

4.30am Lala time and all quiet - snoozing happily sternal, bless her.

Lindy - I just knew we would get some more bad weather - there are still small patches of snow lying around up here and they say when snow 'remains' without clearing properly, there is more to come!!

If your fussy, but delightful, piggies want to use the stable, might it not be easier to find another corner/stable/barn/shed for the furkids and give the stable to the piggies? Happy piggies - and it might save you having to dash all over the place after them!

As you well know, piggies are Very Important People and have many grand throughts as to what is right/wrong, suitable/unsuitable - and, boy, dont they let you know it! LOL!!


----------



## Liz k

Im glad im in Texas, Cant imagine dealing with the cold like that id freeze on way to barn and animals would be starving.........i thought i would send updated pic of lalas boobies...........


----------



## Eagle

wow she is looking good Liz, have you tested her milk?


----------



## weerunner

Looks to me like she could foal in the next couple of days! WooHoo.


----------



## Liz k

Im starting to wonder if she has just alot of hot air in those puppys, no liquid seems to want to come out so it looks like with her being 326 days i might not get any to test before she drops so could be a real big suprise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh we all love a surprise.


----------



## izmepeggy

YYYYAAAAAHHHH 







 Now I can get my Lala fix


----------



## cassie

looking good to go Liz... will keep my eye on her... today/ your tonight LOL which is my last night hehe just to make it confusing





at 7:46pm she is grazing her stable...


----------



## izmepeggy

11:46 Cam time and Lala is lying sternal..


----------



## izmepeggy

12:06 and she's up


----------



## izmepeggy

And all is quite in Lala land 








 

 

 

2:55 Lying down sternal


----------



## Lindi-loo

AnnaC said:


> 4.30am Lala time and all quiet - snoozing happily sternal, bless her.
> 
> Lindy - I just knew we would get some more bad weather - there are still small patches of snow lying around up here and they say when snow 'remains' without clearing properly, there is more to come!!
> 
> If your fussy, but delightful, piggies want to use the stable, might it not be easier to find another corner/stable/barn/shed for the furkids and give the stable to the piggies? Happy piggies - and it might save you having to dash all over the place after them!
> 
> As you well know, piggies are Very Important People and have many grand throughts as to what is right/wrong, suitable/unsuitable - and, boy, dont they let you know it! LOL!!



Yes Anna Im ready for spring now its been a long winter this year..my Dad always says you know when your getting old the winters get longer!! hes spends them in Australia now lol..those piggies wont be happy until theyr cozied up in my bed with my pillow n duvet Im sure..we built them a brand new draft proof house full of straw ready for the cold winter months but do you think they will stay in the paddock we put it in



..they on the hunt for grass as kune kune are grazers but theyll be lucky this time of the year lol with everything frozen solid..so they continue to keep me busy



silly piggies






I will be here all day today to watch Lady Lala



..her belly has deff moved forward today and that udder looks



..I think maybe tonight is the night ..2,21am shes hoovering


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what cute little piggy snouts!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes indeed 



 how do you get cross when you see those cutie noses looking at you 

 

think I have too much time on my hands lol ..even balloons are turning into minis 








 

 

3.17am Lala is flat out relaxing


----------



## izmepeggy

3:47 and she is flat out.. Good nite little Lala, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lindi-loo

3.51am even though shes down I think shes looking very uncomfortable..Iv seen her jump sharply a few times and she cant decide to lay flat or sternal 



 I think a few more hours just in time for breakfast and the excitment will begin 



 :yeah (wishfull thinking) 

 

the mare's belly is going crazy on the cam in front of Lala


----------



## Lindi-loo

4.38am looking settled again hoovering


----------



## Lindi-loo

not sure why but the cams gone down 





 

its sorted now 5.11am 





 

 

6.00am and although not stressed Id still say uncomfortable and clearly feeling something going on in there


----------



## Liz k

Hey guys im shutting dowm cams sooner this am need to save on internet usage but will be back if something happenes or back on tonight.......thanks for all the help..


----------



## JAX

Liz will be moving the cam view in a moment... she says "Dont get scared"


----------



## izmepeggy

You can't scare me 



 I've been married 4 times...



Nothing scares ME 



Oh yeh, and I carry a big gun


----------



## a mini dream come true

izmepeggy said:


> You can't scare me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been married 4 times...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing scares ME
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, and I carry a big gun






:rofl



:rofl You are just too cute! Love it



Sounds like something I'd say



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

Hey, Hazel


----------



## izmepeggy

I will be watching Lala during commercials.



I'm getting lots of exercise going from the back room to the living room.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Not me!



:rofl I just set at the computer.









I do too walking during the day



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

But I've already lost 5#


----------



## izmepeggy

a mini dream come true said:


> Not me!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl I just set at the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do too walking during the day
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl









:rofl That is exactly what I will be doing later .


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl That works too. What I lose during the day I make up for in the evening



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

5# down...50# to go. 



 :rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Tried that and decided it was too much work. but good ofor you. Way to go


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll lose another 20# by morning 



 :rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

My two hours of sleep last night is catching up with this old woman so I'm headed to bed. Have a good evening/day.


----------



## izmepeggy

For your entertainment while watching Lala..


----------



## izmepeggy

a mini dream come true said:


> My two hours of sleep last night is catching up with this old woman so I'm headed to bed. Have a good evening/day.






 Good nite Hazel


----------



## Liz k

OMG Peggy I loved the video......you know funny thing is Ive bought horses before and saw them in person and looked just like those guys....



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, 



Liz..Nice of you to join us. 



 I thought you would like that one


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala sure is swishing her tail..I haven't seen her do that before


----------



## izmepeggy

DID YOU SEE HER LIZ??? Swishing her tail


----------



## cassie

Haha loved it!!!






Stupid ppl lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, I have skype on my puter and your number in contacts, so if anything happens 



 I'M CALLING YOU


----------



## cassie

Hey,



Just pulling lala up to see what she is up to...She is quietly grazing her stable... Is there any update Liz?Gotta go down to work for a bit, but I will watch when I can


----------



## Liz k

Anyone noticeing the over active tail beating?


----------



## izmepeggy

Well Liz if you had been reading my earlier post. I sure have..



 Maybe soon ?


----------



## izmepeggy

Or did you braid her tail too tight


----------



## Liz k

Ok Peggy you smart butt




:OKinteresting



:OKinteresting



Ill go back to read your post it might take me along time i keep getting INTERNET EXPLORE NOT RESPONDING so Ill be back later.....LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

9:52 cam time is when I first noticed her swishing her tail 



Smart Butt ??..Boy, you have MY number don't you?


----------



## izmepeggy

:whistling 









 Come on Lala


----------



## Earthology

Your horses are very beautiful!


----------



## Liz k

Thank you earthology, and Peggy I have this to say....Birds of a feather flock together



:BananaHappy


----------



## Earthology

OH!.....

Shoooot.... This IS addicting, isn't it?!?!?!

I am in trouble now!

Reality TV: she could foal anytime!


----------



## izmepeggy

Good. 



 The more eyes the better



Liz k said:


> Thank you earthology, and Peggy I have this to say....Birds of a feather flock together
> 
> 
> 
> :BananaHappy






:FunnyYou


----------



## izmepeggy

Yes this is VERY addictive 



 :wacko.. But, it helps when your nuts too 






 :BananaHappy




:HappyBounce


----------



## izmepeggy

10:47 she was really going nuts with that tail


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Yes this is VERY addictive
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko.. But, it helps when your nuts too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :BananaHappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :HappyBounce



Yes it is and I love it.........wish I found this sooner so much wasted time



:wacko


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, If you need to go to bed, just let us know..I will be on here till about 4:00 your time..We will watch your girl...


----------



## izmepeggy

After all,I'm used to 3rd shift and I can't get anybody to go shopping with me at 3:00 in the morning 






 And I don't have a hot date.






Oh, wait a minute.I have a boyfriend.that is why I don't have a HOT date. 



 :rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

11:36 and she is grazing the stall


----------



## cassie

Haha girls you are funny loo I have her up again for a bit... Still grazing her table lol I seem to be missing all the action



Lol drats


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, I'm now between watching Lala and watching a movie.I think we have to watch her close this weekend.


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, How is little Finn? Better?


----------



## cassie

Yeah I'm the sme, just writing n watching lala lol what are you watching



Yeah he is doing better thanks poor bubba man! They are in a nice new paddock with lots of green grass n are loving it hehe of course Suzie ( his mum) has got fatter again lol I'm sure he looks at grass n gets fat lol but they are all loving it



Lala standing quietly


----------



## cassie

Lala down sternal...


----------



## izmepeggy

12:32 and lying sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm watching "Dolphin Tales" Okay, I'm a kid at heart..


----------



## cassie

Haha dnt worry I am too lol I have nearly every Disney movie on DVD n trying to collect them on bly ray as they come out hehe just can't get enough of them




I think she is just resting...


----------



## cassie

Back up... Just did some butt rubbing


----------



## izmepeggy

Who? You or Lala? 



 :rofl


----------



## Eagle

izmepeggy said:


> You can't scare me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been married 4 times...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing scares ME
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, and I carry a big gun












You have a gun, why not just shoot yourself in the foot?? it would be quicker


----------



## izmepeggy

12:54 I have noticed her biting a little at her flanks


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee.



.That's why I have a boyfriend and no husband..


----------



## Eagle

Hi there peggy, Lala's tummy looks really ready


----------



## izmepeggy

She's going to have to be watched real close this weekend 



 I have skype on my puter so I can call Liz if need be..I added her to my contacts,just in case.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, You were caught on camera 



 :rofl




 Jackie.


----------



## cassie

Lol Peggy



Lala was butt rubbing lol sorry I got a bit wrapped in my story hehe didn't realize my iPod stopped working lol now it's not loading...



Lol better go feed my ponies anyway... At least while I have my head out of the story lol

Hi Renee!!



How are you this morning?


----------



## JAX

izmepeggy said:


> Liz, If you need to go to bed, just let us know..I will be on here till about 4:00 your time..We will watch your girl...



I sure hope she is taking you up on this offer. I will not be up much longer...


----------



## Eagle

I went to make coffee and I missed the terrible two!








Hi Cassie, I am fine thanks and you?


----------



## cassie

Yay it's back up lol she is standing quietly watching the other horses



Lol I'm good having a lay afternoon which is kinda nice hehe


----------



## izmepeggy

I will be up the next 3 hours..But,others are watching also..


----------



## JAX

izmepeggy said:


> Liz, You were caught on camera
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie.



Did You really just see Liz on camera? Seriously? OK Liz I dont want to hear how tired you are tomorrow!! See Ya at 10:30 tomorrow AM Miss Lala! Oh and was not me so it must have been one of her daughters... believe me you can not mix us up... I am much more round than enyone over there!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

All I know is I saw females with flash lights in the barn isle..I couldn't make out who it was.


----------



## izmepeggy

Lindi


----------



## JAX

Ok Liz called it was just her and the dog...



Not sure how to take that...JK



LOL

Liz says she was the one wearing the orange beanie!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

And what was the dog wearing? 



 :rofl


----------



## Liz k

Hay Jackie......RUFF RUFF


----------



## izmepeggy

:rofl 



 :rofl 



 :rofl 



 :rofl That was just TOO funny 



 :rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

That looked like one of my ex's. I just don't remember which one.


----------



## izmepeggy

Your going to scare Lala into labor 



 :rofl 



 :rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all.





Just a quick trip to the computer before I go out to do the kids. Am sitting here all bundled up in masses of clothing, clutching a hot water bottle, trying to get warm before going out - it's freezing here this morning and my old bones are really complaining. LOL!! I know I will warm up with the work but the thought of just putting my nose, let alone the rest of me, out the door is sending even more shivers down my spine.





Lala looking pretty quiet and settled this morning.


----------



## izmepeggy

I feel your pain Anna.But I know it is warmer were I am, than where you are..


----------



## Liz k

:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



Sorry Had to chase off the local neighborhood barn bum....he was only trying to help Lala.....



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

Just don't tell your husband you had another man there



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

Especially don't tell him the bum was better looking. 



 :rofl


----------



## cassie

Lol you girls



Hi Anna, hope you warm up soon... It's a lovely evening here so I am sitting on our back verandah watching lala n drawing



Lots of fun


----------



## izmepeggy

2:44 Nice and quite in Lala land


----------



## izmepeggy

3:07 and Lala is just standing


----------



## JAX

Goodnight all I am now headed to bed, well one more trip outside for a quick



and then off to lala land for Jackie!!


----------



## izmepeggy

3:16 she was really wringing her tale


----------



## izmepeggy

I will be here for at least another hour



JAX said:


> Goodnight all I am now headed to bed, well one more trip outside for a quick
> 
> 
> 
> and then off to lala land for Jackie!!


Good nite Jackie


----------



## izmepeggy

3:21 she's down and really wringing her tail

 

she's sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

3:38 A couple of times she turned to look at her tail.Any body else notice?


----------



## izmepeggy

3:43 She's lying flat out

 

3:44 now sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

4:08 and she's up grazing the stall


----------



## cassie

Sorry Peggy was just in the shower... But will take a quick look before heading to bed... Just gotta load it back up... Waiting waiting waiting lol stil waiting............ Ah ha I see her again she is up n having a drink...


----------



## cassie

All seems quiet but will keep her up for a little while...What is the time where you are Peggy?


----------



## izmepeggy

it's 5:12 AM . I'm used to being up at night.I work 3rd shift. So I'm a night owl..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

4:15 Did anybody else see her kick at her belly?


----------



## cassie

Lol yeah idid, bubba must have been very active




Lol she isn't as comfortable as most nights lol I'll watch her until I go to sleep lol might not post to much cos I am in a writing mood again hehe but I am watching


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, what time is it there?


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee


----------



## Eagle

O.k I am back and I am a block of ice



I had to hold the horses for the farrier and I nearly froze to the spot



It is also snowing again


----------



## izmepeggy

You poor thing,



 Well you just come on over and have some nice hot coffee with me


----------



## Eagle

have you got any chocolate biscuits?


----------



## izmepeggy

No.Sorry 



 But we have donuts


----------



## Eagle

yummyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## cassie

Oh Renee please warm up soon



Do you have a nice fire going?



I love a nice fire in the winter...Peggy its 9:40pm Saturday night right now... Lol I dnt know how you can stay up all night lol I'm dead by 11pm lol n I can't even blame my age lol


----------



## izmepeggy

The way Lala has been acting I think Liz needs to change her name to Hoover. 



 She sure has been vacuuming her stall


----------



## Eagle

yes Cassie I have the fire going and a nice warm cup of tea but my feet are frozen


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie it 5:42 Sat. morning here..I work at night 11:00 pm - 6:00 am.So I'm used to it


----------



## izmepeggy

I work outside at night and when I get home I take a nice HOT shower..Other times I just run warm water over them. 



 Whats that old saying: Cold hands,warm heart.. Cold feet, no sweetheart..


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala sure has been swishing her tail and holding it out a lot.


----------



## cassie

Lol I hadn't heard of the second part of that saying lol the first part I know well as I always get it said to me lol



Stay warm you girls over there... My iPod has just run out of batteries so I'm going to say goodnight... N if miss Lala decides to foal then I hope she foals safely n has. Gorgeous little foal


----------



## Eagle

Night Cassie



Peggy I have been married for 15 years so I guess you could be right


----------



## izmepeggy

5:00 and she's lying sternal

 

 

I have to go to bed.It's 6:00 here. Good nite All


----------



## izmepeggy

After 15 years, I guess he is used to it


----------



## Eagle

I need to exchange him for a younger model


----------



## izmepeggy

Good nite Cassie and Renee. 



 I'm going to bed


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> I need to exchange him for a younger model


You Cougar you


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams peggy


----------



## Liz k

Hello gals, hello cougar Peggy, all is same, Lala did have 2 ploppy poos today



so we will see in what direction she goes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, I will be back and forth between watching a movie and watching Lala


----------



## Liz k

ok I can see how this is going to go------we are under winter weather advisory till tomorrow soooooooooo if Lala goes tonight i will be miserable, my one downfall-COLD- dont know how yall do it survive in the cold and snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,there is only one word I can say " Carharts" LOL .


----------



## JAX

"my one downfall-COLD"

Dont let her fool ya'll... Her BIGGEST downfall is... Horse Hair!!



Shes allergic



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

Allergic to horse hair??



 :wacko Gosh Liz, do they have bald horses ?


----------



## Liz k

Ok Jackie



truth be known wet horse hair, clean horse hair, and thats about it dont bother me and all i can say is only a true horse lover would have 24 things running around that caused tourcher........thats me........


----------



## izmepeggy

and I just LOVE the song


----------



## izmepeggy

11:00 and she's lying sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

MOVES LIKE JAGGER


----------



## Earthology

I noticed the tail smacking last night too... Was up till about 4am... Would occasionally click back and watch.

Im addicted. This is no good. I work first shift monday through friday! I DO NOT want to miss it!


----------



## Earthology

HAHAHA! Another horse came up and said "Are you about done over there?" And then she took a poop!

This is great!


----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's up grazing the stall


----------



## izmepeggy

and I always thought horses sleep a lot 



 Boy, was I wrong


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, your going to have to cuddle up with that Barn Bum tonight 



 :rofl


----------



## Liz k

well this is really odd, Lala is totally quite this i havent seen from her in a long time!!!!!!! makes you think about whats up?


----------



## izmepeggy

The quite before the storm


----------



## izmepeggy

Boy Lala. She sure made a BIG pile..


----------



## izmepeggy

:whistlingoke









 Come on Lala ..


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay, Liz hit on the nose with a skillet. No baby popped out the other end.



 Then the barn bum tried to scare her into labor, No baby ..



 NOW WHAT? Threaten her? Oh yeh, we tried that too. .


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Okay, Liz hit on the nose with a skillet. No baby popped out the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the barn bum tried to scare her into labor, No baby ..
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WHAT? Threaten her? Oh yeh, we tried that too. .



LOST CAUSE i think


----------



## izmepeggy

She will have it when she is good and ready 



 She's just having fun toying with us


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala is lying sternal..


----------



## JAX

Giving her belly a dirty look.





Now flat out


----------



## izmepeggy

I saw that..I have 2 screens up..on 1 screen I type and on the other I have Marestare..I was changing my Avatar


----------



## izmepeggy

2:35 And she's up..


----------



## JAX

Up kicking belly and tail swatting again, now back to hoovering


----------



## JAX

Yeah I keep 6 cams open on my front screen and then minimized in background I keep a MS page, a LB page, and a barn alarm page!!


----------



## izmepeggy

You are 1 busy woman..



 I am having a heck of a time trying to change my Avatar


----------



## JAX

Hmmmm havent done that for awhile dont think i'd be much help to you. Sorry





Just glad internet seems to be holding up tonight!


----------



## izmepeggy

Something to help pass the time

 




//www.funnyordie.com/embed/56b5b12545


----------



## izmepeggy

I see we have guest in the house. 



 WELCOME. Why don't you join? I'm glad I did. 



 These people are nuts.


----------



## izmepeggy

She sure has been busy tonight..


----------



## JAX

I believe Lovie (the mare behind Lala) is standing with her front hooves in her feeder...





Never mind!! Shes back down.


----------



## izmepeggy

THE CAMERA IS FROZEN...

 

IT'S OKAY NOW


----------



## izmepeggy

I see Lovie is next


----------



## JAX

I think she is. I know shes got three all real close together for due dates coming up after Lala. I *think* its Lovie, Dixie, and Chrissy (Lalas mama, the one on camera side of Lala).


----------



## JAX

3:25 am here 




 I gotta get going to bed. Goodnight


----------



## izmepeggy

Good nite Jackie


----------



## izmepeggy

3:56 and all is quite in Lala land


----------



## izmepeggy

4:15 and lying sternal

 

4:27 and flat out

 

4:36 Now sternal

 

4:37 Now she's up


----------



## izmepeggy

5: 02 and she is just standing there. It's 6:00 my time and I need to go to bed.Goodnight little Lala


----------



## Eagle

6.10 am and she has just got up and had a good stretch


----------



## Liz k

Well of course no changes, only now shes 329 days and STILL counting....... also please if you see cam having issues call or text 210-394-0389 to let me know wont be watching stream but have her up on tv...... Thanks


----------



## izmepeggy

Will do Liz 



 I start back to work tonight , so I will be watching until I leave and will check back in when I get home


----------



## cassie

I will watch as much as I can... later today...



Mares love to make us go crazy don't they!


----------



## Liz k

thank you Cassie and Peggy have a good nite at work


----------



## cassie

WOW did you guys just see Lala swishing her tail like mad just then!!!! WOW! baby must have been on the move to somewhere just then!!!


----------



## Liz k

Cassie I like your thinking.....now lets just hope baby moving towords the light..............



:yeah


----------



## izmepeggy

10:22 a lot of tail action


----------



## izmepeggy

I decided to stay home tonight..I've started to feel under the weather 



 .So I will be watching your little Lala.


----------



## izmepeggy

Had that tail going again..


----------



## Liz k

Hey Peggy you changed your avaitar I like..........



:BigGrin



:BigGrin



:BigGrin


----------



## cassie

take care Peggy!! get some rest



I'll be watching when I can... finishing work shortly so will be out of action for a little while, while I go feed the horses and all the rest...

going to be so MUDDY again! we just had a massive storm here, I put some pics of the clouds on Penny's thread if you wanted to see... gotta check the rain guage when I get home but there was hail and everything



luckily not big enough to do any damage... but my poor fur kids were out in that





I have noticed alot of tail swishing tonight...

there she goes again...

belly kicks and down she oges...

her other friend is doing some tail shwishing to but OMG Lala is like a helicopter tonight!!


----------



## Liz k

Cassie if you have to use my barn alarm for any reason feel free to do so.......I have your back or anybody else....



:yeah


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Hey Peggy you changed your avaitar I like..........
> 
> 
> 
> :BigGrin
> 
> 
> 
> :BigGrin
> 
> 
> 
> :BigGrin


yeah I like it to!! who is that? one of yours??


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Cassie if you have to use my barn alarm for any reason feel free to do so.......I have your back or anybody else....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah


Thanks Liz



I just got hounded on Marestare because I used barn alarm for another mare who got cast.



the person who commented wasn't very nice... and I didn't find it helpful, but thank you for letting me know it kinda costs alot to ring the other side of the world


----------



## izmepeggy

11:40 lying sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's up cleaning her stall


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hey Peggy you changed your avaitar I like..........
> 
> 
> 
> :BigGrin
> 
> 
> 
> :BigGrin
> 
> 
> 
> :BigGrin


That was my boy as a yearling


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> Thanks Liz
> 
> 
> 
> I just got hounded on Marestare because I used barn alarm for another mare who got cast.
> 
> 
> 
> the person who commented wasn't very nice... and I didn't find it helpful, but thank you for letting me know it kinda costs alot to ring the other side of the world


Your KIDDING!!! If you rang my bell because of my horse being cast I would get on the earliest plane just to give you a big hug..Horses can die from being cast.


----------



## Liz k

yeah I agree which is why I wanted to post, anyone has my permission at any time to hit alarm to get attention for the safty of my horses....and if anyone has something to say about it they can deal with me


----------



## izmepeggy

To me it is irresponsible to see something and not do anything about it..Liz.If I saw something with your other horses that I thought needed immediate attention,I would call..I've been cursed out before.


----------



## cassie

thanks Liz and Peggy!!!



I thought it was totally uncalled for espcecially as no one else was watching the mare besides me, and no one else commented then after I hit the low alert and everyone found out they were all saying they were watching and everything.... I think barn alarm is a great thing and I know I used it with my mare when she had her colt





Thanks so much!!! going out to feed the horses before it storms again moving them to a new paddock today



lol but I have Lala up n will be watching again once I get back inside


----------



## cassie

p.s we are still on sever thunderstorm alert for the rest of the night... so I might have to stop watching if any storms get bad... thinking I might keep the horses in the stable just in case....


----------



## Eagle

all, I am here for an hour and then I am off to be zapped by a lazer


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> all, I am here for an hour and then I am off to be zapped by a lazer


I'm not even going to ask


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, you be careful out in that storm


----------



## Eagle

good idea


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee, are you a popsicle yet?


----------



## Eagle

I am still here


----------



## izmepeggy

There she goes with her tail again..

 

1:32 Lifted her leg and is going crazy with the tail


----------



## Eagle

Lets hope she doesn't wait much longer!

Sorry you are feeling ill Peggy, you take it easy now.


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm feeling better,thank you Renee 



 But not well enough to work out in the cold tonight


----------



## Eagle

I don't blame you! It is - 13.5 C here this morning. Bbrrrr


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> I don't blame you! It is - 13.5 C here this morning. Bbrrrr


Its -4 c here..I had to convert it from fahrenheit. .


----------



## izmepeggy

1:55 was biting at her left side..and I don't think she has fleas.


----------



## Lindi-loo

I was sure there going to be a baby Lala this morning when I looked in 





this must be one heck of a baby shes cooking it well


----------



## izmepeggy

I wouldn't be surprised if the one behind her had her baby first


----------



## izmepeggy

2:48 wagging her tail and stretching her back leg.She thinks she's a dog


----------



## cassie

lol yeah I saw that too LOL funny funny girl!! just lifted her tail...

I think maybe the foal is on the move, and we might get a foal in the next day or two!!!



just my take anyway...

another tail wag LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, when is Penny due?


----------



## izmepeggy

Goodnight all..I'm going to bed..



 I really don't feel well. I will check back in when I awake.


----------



## cassie

nite Peggy!!



we aren't really sure about Penny, but we know she can't foal any later then March 25th which was when I got them so It would be a year in March.... so she can't go any later then that...

Lala is down sternal now helicopter tail still going every now and then... but ntohing to say she will foal tonight LOL of course




will head to bed myself soon...

so goodnight/ goodmorning everyone


----------



## Liz k

Well dont know if this means anything but today Lala has been standing stretched out thats about the only change to report...

Happy V-day to everyone



:BigGrin


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, I will be watching tonight


----------



## cassie

Happy valentines day!!!





Lala is standing quietly grazing her stall at 8:40pm


----------



## izmepeggy

Happy Valentines day to everybody.



 I want a shotgun for valentines day.


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> Happy Valentines day to everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> I want a shotgun for valentines day.


Peggy you are funny LOL



:rofl



:rofl

9:32pm Lala standing quietly... a little tail swishing happening but not much...


----------



## izmepeggy

10:26 and Lala is sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

10;48 LYING FLAT

11:00 did a couple of little half rolls and got up

I never saw her do this before


----------



## izmepeggy

12:03 Laid down then back up.But not in her usual spot..and of coarse there goes that tail


----------



## izmepeggy

12:27 and sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

12:30 and stranger in barn...


----------



## izmepeggy

1:00 she's flat out


----------



## Eagle

Hi Peggy, how are you feeling?


----------



## izmepeggy

1:07 and sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee. I'm still home..



Thank you for asking


----------



## izmepeggy

Hey Liz. Are you really here? Or are you in the barn?


----------



## Eagle

I have a cold and a sore throat this morning, thanks for sharing your germs


----------



## izmepeggy

1:13 and she's up


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> I have a cold and a sore throat this morning, thanks for sharing your germs


I'm not really sick per say.. I started having tremors last year..And I have to regulate my drugs..


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> I have a cold and a sore throat this morning, thanks for sharing your germs


Renee GET BETTER SOON!!!!!

Peggy... please stop sharing your sick germ... remember DON"T cough on the screen or it well get to us HEHE





how are you feeling Peggy?

1:19am grazing the stall and then tummy scratches...


----------



## Eagle

she isn't staying down for long tonight.


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala has been doing things I've never seen her do..



Getting close


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I am going to take Alby to school and then come straight home and stay in the warm


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, I did have the flu not long ago



and I do believe in sharing


----------



## Eagle

Friends! who needs um





I am off to take Alby to school, I will be back soon.


----------



## JAX

You girls are so funny


----------



## Liz k

Hi Peggy yes I was in barn letting some of the horses out to pasture that was about 12:30... Hope you start feeling better!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok guys I start not feeling good I know who to go to!!!!(cough, cough)



:shutup



:shutup


----------



## izmepeggy

See Liz, I notice things like that


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Ok guys I start not feeling good I know who to go to!!!!(cough, cough)
> 
> 
> 
> :shutup
> 
> 
> 
> :shutup


are we wired up tonight Liz???


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all - Happy Valentine's Day to all those living where it is the 14th today!

Hope those of you who are feeling a bit icky will soon be feeling better - got the sniffles myself this morning, I blame it on the weather!





Lala hoovering happily.


----------



## izmepeggy

2:38 laying flat out then sternal

3:00 flat out now sternal

3:27 out flat

3:43 and she's up


----------



## izmepeggy

Well Ladies, it's 4:45 AM here and I need to get to bed.. Have a wonderful day .


----------



## Eagle

5.00 and she is down sternal


----------



## cassie

Night all




Bed time for me too... Lolrenee, look after yourself today... Liz hope you have a wonderful day n that lala has some more progress by the time I wake up tomorrow



Peggy have a good day sleep hehe


----------



## Eagle

5.50 am and she is back down sternal


----------



## Liz k

Hi everyone was hoping Lala was going to work with me i guess I thought wrong!!! well i need alittle help.... here in 4 days 2-18-12 i have to start watching 3 other mares soooo my question is do I need to start another thread or just include the other ones as well as Lala on this thread? The other 2 mares Lovie (buckskin) and Cristy (bay pinto) and Dixie (silver bay) have had several babys so I will try to get all three in one pic boy is this going to be fun....see Lala all i needed was alittle cooperation



:wacko



:wacko



:wacko


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, you can't help but watch Lovie too



I love the way you have the camera set up so we can see them down the line..I'm going to work tonight so will watch till I leave, then check in when I get off work


----------



## JAX

Aaahhhheeeeeeemmmm



. Sorry to burst your bubble Liz....even once Lala delivers you still have three... you forgot Miss Dixie Dew Little!! your camera will be working its little heart out soon! And so will you.








I think you should keep em on one thread and line em up down the camera line as boobie checks say who is closer.


----------



## Liz k

started Lala earlier on cam today...she wanted in and was doing some yawning.....


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> Aaahhhheeeeeeemmmm
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry to burst your bubble Liz....even once Lala delivers you still have three... you forgot Miss Dixie Dew Little!! your camera will be working its little heart out soon! And so will you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should keep em on one thread and line em up down the camera line as boobie checks say who is closer.



Great idea Jackie thanks for volunteering will do boobie checks around 7:00 pm......see you then



:FunnyYou


----------



## izmepeggy

And I'll be watching.


----------



## cassie

HEHEHEHEEHe Liz you are funny!! I saw you in your costume!!

for those who don't know... on marestare Renee said she wanted Liz to feed in a tutu... she didn't have a tutu but she did have this!!!



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl











:rofl

love the costume Liz!! and the funny thing is... Lala didn't even care... LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

I saw that .






I thought Liz had lost her mind



:wacko


----------



## izmepeggy

back at cha Liz. And might I add, you look lovely tonight.


----------



## cassie

Hiya Liz!!! lol LOVE the outfit!


----------



## MeganH

LMAO I am sorry I missed that feeding. what is that costume anyways? lol


----------



## izmepeggy

To you Lala


----------



## Liz k

MeganH said:


> LMAO I am sorry I missed that feeding. what is that costume anyways? lol



Hi Megan it was my 18 y/o daughters competition cheerleading outfit which didnt fit very well felt like a stuffed sardine.......


----------



## Eagle

I can't believe I missed all the fun! Thanks for the pic Cassie.


----------



## izmepeggy

Everybody, I came back home from work. So,I am here..



Oh yes Renee is was quite funny



Liz made quite a fashion statement


----------



## Eagle

Are you feeling rough again Peggy? You keep wrapped up warm now!


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Are you feeling rough again Peggy? You keep wrapped up warm now!


Renee, I started having tremors last year. Just out of the blue.I am on barbiturates to help with the shaking.But for some reason they have gotten worst..Maybe it's my boyfriend and I need to shot him.


----------



## Eagle

I would think with that many ex husbands shaking would be the least you could get!






Joking aside, sorry to hear that.


----------



## izmepeggy

Thank you Renee



But, I'm fine other wise.


----------



## Eagle

I will be off out in about half an hour, I will take Alby to nursery school and then I am off to see a sexy boy doggy for Izzy



if all goes to plan we might have a puppy cam in 2 months


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee..Puppy cam sounds good.



.I LOVE PUPPIES


----------



## izmepeggy

1:37 and lying sternal with her tail going


----------



## Eagle

yeah I can't wait, they are going to be so cute.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Good Morning all..Im prob gona miss Lala's baby now as Im off away for a few days..my son has started his away tours with the welsh team so off to watch some exciting rugby and play the proud mother watching my son play in the all important RED shirt 



 so excited..hope all goes well with the girls and you find your prince charming for Izzy Renee 



 see you all again soon


----------



## izmepeggy

Lindi, Have fun.


----------



## izmepeggy

2: 02 and lying flat out

2:04 now sternal and really wringing her tail

2:07 looked around at her rear

2:08 flat out

2:21 now walking around


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> 1329291227[/url]' post='1447743']I will be off out in about half an hour, I will take Alby to nursery school and then I am off to see a sexy boy doggy for Izzy
> 
> 
> 
> if all goes to plan we might have a puppy cam in 2 months


Yippe Renee that is soooo exciting!!! Can't wait already lol



No problem I literally had just seen the post so I thought I would tune in and there she was LOL was sooo funny


----------



## izmepeggy

Going to bed.. You Ladies have a great day or night, which ever the case may be..lol..


----------



## Eagle

4.45am and she is out flat and snoring.


----------



## AnnaC

Have a safe and very enjoyable trip Lindy!

Loved the costume Liz - very fetching!!





Renee, dont forget to make sure that boy dog knows his p's and q's - good manners when entertaining a lady are vitally important.


----------



## Liz k

Hi gals cam will be up longer for now on got new internet and uploading not monitored so cams will be down only when horses not in stalls....yea its about time....on and Lindi dont worry about missing Lala foal at the rate shes going she`ll still be around when you get back....Have fun!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Lala now 332 and looking no different



ill post pics from this afternoon of the same ol boobs...oh anybody want a stubborn black --------? hahahahahah maybe soon I`ve never had a maiden go this long keep fingers crossed we can get it out with all the over cooking going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

I'm off to bed now put I will pull her up about 1,00am (just in time to see her foal)


----------



## AnnaC

Hang in there Liz - she surely can't go much longer!!


----------



## cassie

we are all here waiting with you Liz, hang in there, can't be too much longer surely!



come on Lala your mummy wants a baby TONIGHT!!

have you been able to get any milk Liz?


----------



## Liz k

Cassie, I was able to get some milk around her 300 day but then started meds for her placentitis and no milk since......... It wouldnt be so bad but on sat i start having 3 other mares to watch and boy thats not going to fun...so come on Lala lets go before that!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Cassie, I was able to get some milk around her 300 day but then started meds for her placentitis and no milk since......... It wouldnt be so bad but on sat i start having 3 other mares to watch and boy thats not going to fun...so come on Lala lets go before that!!!!!!


yeah that will be hard!! come on Lala!! we need to see you deliver that gorgeous little baby we know your cooking in that tummy!!!


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Maybe Lala just wants her little one to have friends to play with -- so she's waiting for the other mares to be ready, too! Then her little one won't drive her crazy -- s/he can go play with the other little ones....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're adding 3 more to the cam??? WOW!!! We'll really have to be watching!!



Yes Diane, i swear I didnt plan it this way but good side most will be done quick and after theres oh waite March 11 i also have outside mare coming to be foaled out...boy are all you gals ready for this?


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm leaving for work,but may have to come back home.If I do come home I will be watching.If not I will be watching when I get off work..


----------



## Liz k

Peggy you home?


----------



## izmepeggy

So I came back home from work.



Darn these tremors.



So I'm off the rest of the week and will be monitoring Lala during the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Peggy you home?


yes. I'm here


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, the camera is being stupid

 

 

It's fine now

 

see, I told you I was watching


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, Stranger in the barn..No, wait. That's you.


----------



## Eagle

Morning all


----------



## izmepeggy

Morning Renee


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee, I forgot to ask what breed of dog you were finding a boyfriend for


----------



## Eagle

A Weimaraner. The owner of the dog is going away today and he is going to kennels, now I have to pray that she will hold until Monday but I doubt it.


----------



## izmepeggy

Weimaraners are such beautiful dogs..I have 2 shih-tzu and a cattle dog,which is my shadow..lol


----------



## Eagle

Yeah, I love her to bits, she is a real sweet heart. I am off to take Albi to school, I will be back in about 30 mins.


----------



## izmepeggy

Be careful


----------



## izmepeggy

2:32 and doing her usual..Laying sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

What did you do with Lovie???? THEIF ,THEIF



:GoGetUm


----------



## Eagle

I'm back


----------



## Liz k

ok so i`ve come the conclusion...I give up!!! !Lala`s been extra quite tonight (wrong direction)



:No-Sad



:No-Sad



:No-Sad at this rate i`ll give birth first...... and Im not even prego..........


----------



## Eagle

you better get in the bedroom then


----------



## izmepeggy

You sure she's not a he .





AND WHERE IS LOVIE


----------



## izmepeggy

Go to the bathroom for 1 minute and a horse disappears


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> You sure she's not a he .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHERE IS LOVIE


Lovie out tonight she kept Lala company last night, sat she starts in stall all night so figured she needs as much time out as possible... and at this point not a she or a he..hum that leaves a --.


----------



## izmepeggy

She must be having one heck of a dream..Did you see her jump?


----------



## Eagle

Liz who is in the far stall?


----------



## AnnaC

Resting sternal quietly now - too quietly, dont think she has any intention of foaling tonight!





Come on Lala, prove me wrong and give your poor Mum a break!


----------



## izmepeggy

I think Liz went to bed to have her baby



:rofl


----------



## Eagle




----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> :rofl:rofl


Thought you would catch that one


----------



## Eagle

She is flat out and snoring so I am off to do some housework.


----------



## izmepeggy

I know.We will push the High Alert button and see if Liz comes running.And then we'll blame it on someone else


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee..


----------



## Liz k

a mamma and last years babys, they have two stalls to use between them....


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I know.We will push the High Alert button and see if Liz comes running.And then we'll blame it on someone else



Not nice I would be soo upset because there was NO BABY !!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I think Liz went to bed to have her baby
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



no your wrong, although i was nite dreaming of Lala having her baby..


----------



## izmepeggy

Did we wake you up Liz?

Sorry Liz, You know how we are when we are unsupervised


----------



## Liz k

No Peggy didnt wake me just real slow at this time of the morning.......


----------



## izmepeggy

This will wake you up.


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to go to bed..See you later.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I have to go to bed..See you later.



nite nite Peggy


----------



## Eagle

izmepeggy said:


> I know.We will push the High Alert button and see if Liz comes running.And then we'll blame it on someone else











Night girls





4.40 am and she is stood quietly


----------



## Eagle

simon's cat is


----------



## MeganH

That is a cute video


----------



## Eagle

Liz k said:


> a mamma and last years babys, they have two stalls to use between them....


The reason I asked is cos yesterday night one of the little ones decided mum wasn't going to stay down sternal any more and started jumping all over her until she had finally got up, the little devil then shot out the door in case mum was going to get him


----------



## cassie

haha I see I missed all the fun!!!!



LOL you girls are funny!!!





How is Lala tonight Liz?


----------



## izmepeggy

There she is!!!!!



Star of the show. I see you have them all in tonight. Noticed the two in the nearest stall.


----------



## Liz k

Hey gals sorry took longer feeding made some changes the babys are now in stall in front of Lala, then Lovie, dixie, christy i know ya`ll cant see very well the last 2 stalls not to worry i have them up on tv in house and as milk is tested ill be moving the closest to the front..... all are 300 days except Lala 333 all due on same day



:wacko



:wacko



:wacko





no changes to report still no milk but i was worryed about fetal demise but felt movement so all is good.....


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Hey gals sorry took longer feeding made some changes the babys are now in stall in front of Lala, then Lovie, dixie, christy i know ya`ll cant see very well the last 2 stalls not to worry i have them up on tv in house and as milk is tested ill be moving the closest to the front..... all are 300 days except Lala 333 all due on same day
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no changes to report still no milk but i was worryed about fetal demise but felt movement so all is good.....


Oh I am so glad you felt foal movemnt... how scary otherwise!!

YAY for your other girls being up!! yippeee~!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hey gals sorry took longer feeding made some changes the babys are now in stall in front of Lala, then Lovie, dixie, christy i know ya`ll cant see very well the last 2 stalls not to worry i have them up on tv in house and as milk is tested ill be moving the closest to the front..... all are 300 days except Lala 333 all due on same day
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no changes to report still no milk but i was worryed about fetal demise but felt movement so all is good.....






:ThumbUp


----------



## izmepeggy

If Lala doesn't have it by the weekend, 



 I'm coming over there with an iron skillet myself


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> If Lala doesn't have it by the weekend,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming over there with an iron skillet myself



Thats a deal Peggy......cant waite to see you


----------



## izmepeggy

Round trip ticket to Texas = $244.

 

Look on Liz's face when I show up at her front door= priceless 



 :rofl


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> 1329445779[/url]' post='1448231']Round trip ticket to Texas = $244.
> 
> 
> 
> Look on Liz's face when I show up at her front door= priceless
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Hahahaha









Peggy you really are hilarious!! Good one!



Lol


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Round trip ticket to Texas = $244.
> 
> 
> 
> Look on Liz's face when I show up at her front door= priceless
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



NO PURE RELIEF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Have to keep you on your toes Liz...LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

come on Lala. TONIGHT


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> come on Lala. TONIGHT


I agree Peggy............


----------



## izmepeggy

She sure has been doing her tail thing..LOL


----------



## Liz k

Yea alittle less tail and alot more baby is what we need........


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Yea alittle less tail and alot more baby is what we need........


Exactly...LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, if you need to take a nap,I will be here till 4:00 your time


----------



## Liz k

OOOOOOO Peggy thanks so much i will take you up on that offer Im beat tonight...call if you see something..210-394-0389....THANKS


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> OOOOOOO Peggy thanks so much i will take you up on that offer Im beat tonight...call if you see something..210-394-0389....THANKS


I have you on skpe speed dial..


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Peggy, how are you?


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm doing GREAT



Thank you for asking





How are you?


----------



## Eagle

I am off to feed, back in a tic


----------



## izmepeggy

See you later


----------



## izmepeggy

This is a picture of me this morning


----------



## izmepeggy

1:15 lying sternal and wringing that tail...lol

1:37 flat out


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie


----------



## izmepeggy

1:41 now sternal

1:50 now flat out

2:01 now sternal

2:03 now she's up


----------



## izmepeggy

What are you doing in the barn at 2:44 in the morning?  LOL..

 

or is that your kids..


----------



## izmepeggy

LIZ,JACKIE..I TRIED TO CALL YOU GUYS..THE CAMERA IS DOWN.....


----------



## izmepeggy

SCARED ME GLAD YOU GOT IT BACK UP


----------



## izmepeggy

See I told you I was watching...LOL


----------



## Liz k

orry Peggy computer shut down to do updates



:shocked and didnt make to phone before it went to voicemail....call back Ill get it this time


----------



## izmepeggy

I just called back you didn't answer.....lol...


----------



## izmepeggy

4:21 and flat out

Well, Liz I have to get to bed..See you tomorrow night


----------



## Eagle

4.40 am and she is out flat


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, Sorry for calling you and Jackie last night. I see you have her camera up already.


----------



## Liz k

update still no milk but Lala did leave me 1 very mushy poo...thanks Lala now you can leave me a baby




:OKinteresting





Peggy not to worry sorry I kept missing your call...oh and the second number you called was my husband j

Jackie`s number is 210-844-1387 loved the message



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> update still no milk but Lala did leave me 1 very mushy poo...thanks Lala now you can leave me a baby
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy not to worry sorry I kept missing your call...oh and the second number you called was my husband j
> 
> Jackie`s number is 210-844-1387 loved the message
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Well, you do know I'm on drugs don't you???


----------



## Liz k

Anybody else notice Lala left her food OMG she is a foodaholic......maybe?

Oh forget it shes back must have been gas bubble



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,is your computer going to update tonight?



I don't want to have another cow


----------



## izmepeggy

THIS IS WHAT I GO THROUGH WHEN I AM ON THE COMPUTER,TIMES 2...LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl



:rofl



Too Cute.



:rofl


----------



## Liz k

Taking break number 2 from eating....


----------



## izmepeggy

I just ate



Big Barbeque brisket sandwich with cole slaw on top...YUM YUM


----------



## izmepeggy

Dear Lord,please keep me off ebay while I am waiting for Lala to foal. 



 .I already have to much horse tack.


----------



## MeganH

izmepeggy said:


> I just ate
> 
> 
> 
> Big Barbeque brisket sandwich with cole slaw on top...YUM YUM


YUM! Now I must heat up some of my hibachi chicken from dinner.. you made me hungry


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Dear Lord,please keep me off ebay while I am waiting for Lala to foal.
> 
> 
> 
> .I already have to much horse tack.



Hey Peggy? save money OFF EBAY


----------



## JAX

Yeah Peggy needs to save her money for that plane ticket!



:rofl





What am I saying? Liz might just spring for that ticket if Lala keeps her waiting much longer... Shes not getting enough sleep!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Go to bed Liz..Take a nap..I will be here..We have your back


----------



## Liz k

Hey Peggy I have a feeling by the end of tonight I`ll be talking with you........cam might go down, loads of rain on way and might have to change over to the mifi if satalite goes down....if you see cam issues please call i`ll answer this time.......


----------



## izmepeggy

I you know I won't hesitate to call.


----------



## izmepeggy




----------



## JAX

Oh come on Lala!! If you wait much longer I might not be able to get over our low water crossings to get there to help!! And if Im flooded in that means the vet might be too! Pretty pretty please honey!


----------



## izmepeggy

Yeah..Come on Lala..



We want to see your Baby


----------



## izmepeggy

Looks like something is scaring the babies in the near stall..The storm,maybe?


----------



## JAX

Yes big storms here, the babies are NOT enjoying it at all!


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> Yes big storms here, the babies are NOT enjoying it at all!


And Lala could care less


----------



## izmepeggy

What a good Mommy,Checking on everything..Button down the hatch Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

That scared me...I see a lot of lightning 



 :nervous


----------



## JAX

Liz did some manuvering of the stalls for the night due to the storm. Dixie is now in center of barn and 4 babies with one Mama are going back and forth between pen and two different stalls. Seems as though the Mama was getting upset and wanted the stall to herself and the little ones did not wanna stay out in the weather. Cant say I blame them!


----------



## JAX

Yes lots of lightening and even more rain.


----------



## Liz k

OMG Im melting


----------



## izmepeggy

I hope she doesn't get water in the barn like last time..


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> OMG Im melting






:rofl Well you know some things float


----------



## JAX

Peggy



:OKinteresting





This storm could be good news... I've had several foals born during storms, even a hail storm once!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Scare her into labor


----------



## Liz k

FYI my barn floods with 1 inch of rain and i can tell you we`ve had more then that...........


----------



## izmepeggy

Poor thing Liz.. Maybe you will get lucky this time and it won't


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay..I've swore off ebay..SSSoooo I ordered a couple of the Fine mesh hay bags on line



BUT, NOT FROM EBAY


----------



## JAX

Ooooooo post a link Peggy? I wanna see!


----------



## izmepeggy

Here it is Jackie	http://www.vtosaddlery.com/product/HAY/SFMHN.htm


----------



## izmepeggy

izmepeggy said:


> Here it is Jackie	http://www.vtosaddle...t/HAY/SFMHN.htm


I got a 30" for my Mini and a 40" for my big horse


----------



## JAX

Do you happen to know the size of the spacing on those bags? It says fine mesh but doesnt say what size squares. I am looking for tiny squares. Even smaller than the nibble nets I have now.


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> Do you happen to know the size of the spacing on those bags? It says fine mesh but doesnt say what size squares. I am looking for tiny squares. Even smaller than the nibble nets I have now.


I think it is 1.25 in. I'll let you know when I get them.


----------



## JAX

Thank You!


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> Thank You!


Your welcome


----------



## izmepeggy

Jackie, what are you doing up so late? I'll be here untill at least 4:00 your time..And as Liz will tell you,if anything happens, I WILL CALL..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Morning Renee


----------



## Eagle

Morning, you girls talk too much, it has taken me 10 minutes to read through



How are you today?


----------



## izmepeggy

LOL... I'm doing great.



How are you?


----------



## JAX

Renee I am good, and you? It looks like we have made it though the worst of the storms. 



 Peggy your right I am going to head to bed in just a moment after I run outside for a quick last 





Goodnight ladies!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Goodnight Jackie 



 ..If anything happens I will call..


----------



## Eagle

good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## izmepeggy

THIS IS WHY I LOVE CATS...LOL FOR YOUR MORNING LAUGH


----------



## Eagle

Thanks


----------



## izmepeggy

We all need a little laughter in our lives.


----------



## izmepeggy

Here he is..Ambrosia Boa


----------



## izmepeggy

I forgot I had this picture...lol..


----------



## Liz k

Hey Peggy heres some pics....Next Im gonna try horse....


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hey Peggy heres some pics....


Oh my gosh Liz..I'm speechless.Oh and you had better be glad you live so far..That little one would come up missing from your house...LOL


----------



## Liz k

Peggy hes beautiful love the coloring



:shocked


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Peggy hes beautiful love the coloring
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked


I'll trade you.


----------



## izmepeggy

Looks like Lala is down for her nap..


----------



## Liz k

yea shes tried from what I dont know......



:OKinteresting how about i just send him to you? hahaha Like I need another (big) mouth to feed.........but I want one colored like that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

How old is he?? He is gorgeous


----------



## Liz k

He`ll be a year in march I think.


----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's back up..Lie down and have that Baby Lala


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Now she's back up..Lie down and have that Baby Lala



I agree to bad this isent a democracy....


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> I agree to bad this isent a democracy....


----------



## izmepeggy

I think I'm going to fix Hotdogs for lunch ...lol


----------



## Eagle

bad girl


----------



## izmepeggy

4:50 and lying sternal.



Eagle said:


> bad girl


Did we wake you up Renee..


----------



## Eagle

No Peggy



It is Saturday morning and i have the kids home


----------



## izmepeggy

Well I hope you have a great day..I have to get off here and go to bed. See everybody tonight.


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl Peggy you are too funny.



:rofl Have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I think I'm going to fix Hotdogs for lunch ...lol


That is to cute leave it up you Peggy!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Liz, morning Jackie


----------



## JAX

Good morning Renee!


----------



## Eagle

How is the weather today? I hope the sun comes out



any updates on lala?


----------



## Liz k

Hi Renee, nop no updates!!!!!!!! still same, see yall later


----------



## Eagle

the dog has just peed on the rug in the lounge



Matteo shouted at Izzy cos she was stealing food and then Bicky peed herself



Someone remind me why we have children ?

See you tomorrow


----------



## JAX

I have come to realize that if we didnt have children we would never have grandchildren!! There is nothing better I tell you!


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm here waiting for the camera to be turned on..Will be watching between Lala and the TV .Then later I will just watch Lala.



.GET SOME SLEEP LIZ.


----------



## izmepeggy

There's the little Lala girl


----------



## Liz k

**********************************************************UPDATE***********************************************

Lala gave enough to test milk its a hardness 300 (3 1/2 out of 4 squares) soooo maybe .....!


----------



## izmepeggy

Maybe it lied and it's a 4


----------



## izmepeggy

She's lying down a little early tonight..


----------



## izmepeggy

10:56 she's up walking..


----------



## izmepeggy

while watching Lala ..And Liz had better be in bed getting some

 

 well deserved sleep.


----------



## JAX

I doubt it, shes too worried...


----------



## izmepeggy

I told her I will be here..


----------



## izmepeggy

Alright...Get out of the barn...


----------



## Eagle

o.k so I am here until the kids get bored.


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee.


----------



## Eagle

Peggy


----------



## izmepeggy

Nothing yet..Let's keep our fingers, toes, and legs crossed..


----------



## Eagle

I need coffee or I will fall asleep


----------



## izmepeggy

I have my coffee in a IV



going right into my vein


----------



## Eagle

wow she looks hungry tonight


----------



## izmepeggy

She's always hungry...LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

2:37 Lying sternal with that tail going


----------



## izmepeggy

3:01 and flat out..Come on Lala . Now sternal

3:21 out flat

3:28 now sternal

3:37 flat out


----------



## Eagle

I t really doesn't look like she will foal tonight


----------



## izmepeggy

No, it doesn't look like it..


----------



## izmepeggy

The rowdy yearlings have gone and woke poor little Lala





 Now she's up grazing the stall


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to go to bed. Night all. 




 See you tomorrow.


----------



## Eagle

Night Peggy


----------



## Eagle

cam is down, I have sent a message to liz but if I don't hear anything I will call in 5 mins


----------



## Eagle

it's back phewwwwwwwwwwww Thanks Liz


----------



## JAX

Miss Lala..... You're still fat!!


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals had to stop cams while husband helped feed this am, he didnt want to be on video...I wonder why? cams back up now till playtime after breakfast.........willl give updates as soon as I get them......LOL


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> cam is down, I have sent a message to liz but if I don't hear anything I will call in 5 mins


Thanks Renee wire disconnected, darn dogs............


----------



## Eagle

Liz k said:


> Thanks Renee wire disconnected, darn dogs............


No worries Liz, sorry if I woke you


----------



## Liz k

Lala giving enough milk to test its about the same 350 (3 3/4 out of 4) hardness otherwise same old thing.........


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Lala giving enough milk to test its about the same 350 (3 3/4 out of 4) hardness otherwise same old thing.........


YAY at least she is giving you milk Liz!!!



so can you explain what the 3 3/4 out of 4 and the hardness stuff means? I have only ever used foaltime strips and they are heaps easy LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Better than yesterday 



 Getting close Lala


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> YAY at least she is giving you milk Liz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so can you explain what the 3 3/4 out of 4 and the hardness stuff means? I have only ever used foaltime strips and they are heaps easy LOL



Hi Cassie I use pool strips much cheeper and on the back of container are colored squares so you match up the color you get to the color on container (1 thru 5) typically they foal on a 4......hope that answered your question...


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Hi Cassie I use pool strips much cheeper and on the back of container are colored squares so you match up the color you get to the color on container (1 thru 5) typically they foal on a 4......hope that answered your question...


oh I get it



cool thanks... so she is almost at that level... right? hehe

Thanks for explaining!


----------



## izmepeggy

She's too busy eating 



 to have a Baby.


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> She's too busy eating
> 
> 
> 
> to have a Baby.


Ha ha yes, just looking at her now and she is far too busy munching to birth. Although having said that...I ate a toasted sandwich 5 minutes before my 2nd child was born





I will do the mare stare thang from here in Australia. I have not bred any of my horses before but am a student midwife to humans so would hope I would know the signs


----------



## izmepeggy

Welcome Jules. I'm here in the U.S watching.Cassie is from Australia.She is helping watch also. 



 You must love your job.



Or maybe not..


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,it looks like I will be watching again tonight. 



 Hope you got some sleep last night


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Liz,it looks like I will be watching again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got some sleep last night



Peggy did you take off?


----------



## Liz k

Jules welcome



to this wonderfully crazy place!!!!!!!!! you`ll like it here


----------



## izmepeggy

Yes,I'm here. LOL


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Welcome Jules. I'm here in the U.S watching.Cassie is from Australia.She is helping watch also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must love your job.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe not..


I do love it, some crazzzzzy hours though. My last 'woman stare'



was Fri night, got to bed around about 8.30am afterward. Thanks for the welcome



Liz k said:


> Jules welcome
> 
> 
> 
> to this wonderfully crazy place!!!!!!!!! you`ll like it here


Crazy is good, I like crazy. I should fit right in


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala is lying down . She should be tired from all that eating and walking.Now Lala,HAVE THAT BABY.


----------



## izmepeggy




----------



## cassie

Jules said:


> Ha ha yes, just looking at her now and she is far too busy munching to birth. Although having said that...I ate a toasted sandwich 5 minutes before my 2nd child was born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the mare stare thang from here in Australia. I have not bred any of my horses before but am a student midwife to humans so would hope I would know the signs


HI Jules welcome!!!

what part of Australia are you from? I'm from Sydney





great having you on board!!

I see Lala down sternal and her next door neighbour... what was her name again?? hehe





Do you have minis Jules?


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> HI Jules welcome!!!
> 
> what part of Australia are you from? I'm from Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great having you on board!!
> 
> I see Lala down sternal and her next door neighbour... what was her name again?? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have minis Jules?






Cassie, that is Lovie


----------



## izmepeggy

12:15 She jumped up real fast..Did you see that?


----------



## cassie

haha thanks.

WOW did you girls just see Lala literally Jump up from lying down?!



baby must have said "get me out of here!!!" and mumma said "NO" LOL poor baby!!



izmepeggy said:


> 12:15 She jumped up real fast..Did you see that?


hehe we posted at the same time!! HEHE I did see that!


----------



## izmepeggy

I haven't seen her do that before 



Cassie, how is Penny?


----------



## izmepeggy

At first I thought it was my drugs


----------



## cassie

Have to get going now.... finish work and go home feed the ponies... another storm is rolling in... so hopefully it doesn't rain till after the kids are fed








chat to you all in a little while!!


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> I haven't seen her do that before
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie, how is Penny?


will let you know when I go home... LOL putting her in a new paddock with Finn and Suzie this arvo so I 'm sure she will be happy







izmepeggy said:


> At first I thought it was my drugs


LOL Peggy you are funny!


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> Have to get going now.... finish work and go home feed the ponies... another storm is rolling in... so hopefully it doesn't rain till after the kids are fed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chat to you all in a little while!!






Cassie..Have a great day


----------



## izmepeggy

Now the bottomless pit,known as Lala, is back eating.





I think she is an emotional eater


----------



## izmepeggy

Making your nightly rounds Liz? 





 

And the mares say "COLD HANDS,COLD HANDS" 



 :shocked


----------



## Liz k

Yes Peggy making my rounds and Lala still in the lead (this is sad Lala who is now 7 days past is in the lead which tells me this is going to be a long foaling season.......



:shocked


----------



## izmepeggy

Maybe she is a late foaler..Earlier she was lying down.Then all of a sudden jumped up real fast.Maybe a labor pain?


----------



## izmepeggy

Come on Lala.


----------



## Eagle

Morning


----------



## izmepeggy

Good morning Renee


----------



## izmepeggy

2:24 and down she goes,lying sternal


----------



## Jules

laying quietly, but her resps are a a bit faster than they were when she was lying down earlier...hmm...


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules. Welcome back


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Maybe she is a late foaler..Earlier she was lying down.Then all of a sudden jumped up real fast.Maybe a labor pain?


You could be on to something. She was laying quietly (but resping faster than earlier as mentioned ^^) and jerked her head suddenly.


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> laying quietly, but her resps are a a bit faster than they were when she was lying down earlier...hmm...


I had thought that myself, but wasn't sure


----------



## izmepeggy

This is her first baby so anything can happen


----------



## Jules

tail twitching now


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> tail twitching now


She does that. LOL..That's her specialty.


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> This is her first baby so anything can happen


so true, these first babes (well, human world



) can take a while


----------



## izmepeggy

We are all praying 



things go smoothly

 

Liz has been a nervous wreck


----------



## izmepeggy

2:54 and flat out


----------



## izmepeggy

She must be having one of her dreams...lol


----------



## Jules

is she usually so twitchy in her back end?

What a trickster with her tail, you have obviously been watching her awhile


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee and I both are regulars..lol


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Renee and I both are regulars..lol


It shows! You have all of her regular moves sorted out


----------



## izmepeggy

4:03 and sternal..Come on Lala.Have your Baby.

Reality T.V at it's finest...


----------



## izmepeggy

It's good to watch them for a while before foaling so you can see their habits.


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> It's good to watch them for a while before foaling so you can see their habits.


Spoken like a true midwife


----------



## izmepeggy

3:15 now she's up walking..


----------



## Jules

The time is wrong for me for some reason, is showing my time rather than local time. But she is up again and done a wee oh and eating, there is something new


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> Spoken like a true midwife


I've been called worst



LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> The time is wrong for me for some reason, is showing my time rather than local time. But she is up again and done a wee oh and eating, there is something new


We go by the time on the Marestare..That's Liz's time


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> We go by the time on the Marestare..That's Liz's time


That's what I thought, but it is telling me it is Mon 20th Feb 10.22pm, which is very close to my own Austraian Eastern Standard time. Weird?


----------



## izmepeggy

She's a regular little vacuum cleaner.


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> That's what I thought, but it is telling me it is Mon 20th Feb 10.22pm, which is very close to my own Austraian Eastern Standard time. Weird?


Huh, that's interesting..It's 3:24 AM at her house,I live in the USA also and she is an hour behind me


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Huh, that's interesting..It's 3:24 AM at here house,I live in the USA also and she is an hour behind me


I know, it is bugging me as it takes my 'mare stare-ing' to such an amateur level if I can't even see the time



Will have to open a browser window with Texas time on it.

Yes, she is such a vacuum cleaner!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie is from your side of the world..She lives in Sydney.She has Mini's.She has 1 getting ready to foal before long


----------



## Eagle

Hi girls, sorry I have been quiet but my son isn't well and he needed a cuddle



I popped out quick to see Izzy's future hubby, hopefully they will get together tonight


----------



## Eagle

someone turned the lights off






I will give it a few minutes then text Liz

phewwwwwwwwww its back


----------



## izmepeggy

The camera is black..Is it for you Renee?

 

There we go



:shocked


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Cassie is from your side of the world..She lives in Sydney.She has Mini's.She has 1 getting ready to foal before long


I live 3.5 hours north of Sydney in the Hunter Valley. Practically local to Cassie. Hi Cassie!





Phew, cam working again


----------



## izmepeggy

I just called Liz.She knows the camera is acting up..And I am going to bed..Goodnight all


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> I just called Liz.She knows the camera is acting up..And I am going to bed..Goodnight all


G'night and thanks for the warm welcome and fun mare-staring


----------



## Jules

04:27 (according to my world clock - lol) sternal


----------



## Eagle

Jules



I am still here.


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> Jules :saluteI am still here.


yay, thought I was on my lonesome




back!


----------



## Eagle

I am not posting much these days cos I have the kids home from school for Carnival


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


>


bahahahahaha

Sorry, disappeared last night, my youngest needed a cuddle and then I fell asleep laying down with him!

I wake up this morning (1pm Texas time) to see Lala- you guessed it - eating!


----------



## Liz k

Hey guys Lala going out for some exercise will check and if any change will post, cams be back up around 6:30 Texas time for the nite....see ya then



:shocked

Ok soooo no change will recheck tonite.....


----------



## cassie

Jules said:


> I live 3.5 hours north of Sydney in the Hunter Valley. Practically local to Cassie. Hi Cassie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, cam working again






Hi Jules

I'm in the hawkesbury about an hour out of Syndey





wow another hunter valley person



do you know renee from Anyssa Park? she is so lovely and has been such a great help to me with my own minis





signing on for the day... how is she looking Liz?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Cassie. Welcome Jules glad you could join us.

How is Penny today?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Hi Jules
> 
> I'm in the hawkesbury about an hour out of Syndey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow another hunter valley person
> 
> 
> 
> do you know renee from Anyssa Park? she is so lovely and has been such a great help to me with my own minis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signing on for the day... how is she looking Liz?






:wacko like Lala!!!!!!!!NO MILK TODAY IDK I GIVE UP


----------



## Liz k

This horse is going to turn me to drink



:GetDrunk


----------



## cassie

oh Liz!!! i really hope she has her foal soon for you!! I'm sure you and me both will turn to drinking!! from Penny and Lala gosh girls get the show on the road already!!!


----------



## cassie

Lala down sternal... I think she is sleeping!



gosh Lala!


----------



## cassie

half roll then up again


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, I was going to monitor Lala earlier and I fell asleep..



I see little Lala is still not giving up the goods


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> oh Liz!!! i really hope she has her foal soon for you!! I'm sure you and me both will turn to drinking!! from Penny and Lala gosh girls get the show on the road already!!!



Hi Cassie whens Penny due?


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Hi Cassie whens Penny due?


haha we don't really no... but the latest that she CAN be is 333days... roughly



I'm still not 100% certain she is pregnant but will prob gt her on marestare anyway just in case...

Lala standing quietly...

haha Peggy well you must have needed the sleep then!!



I'm watching for another hour... if you wanted to sleep some more...


----------



## izmepeggy

Thanks Cassie 



 but I am used to being up all night..I think eating and the hot shower did me in


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Thanks Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> but I am used to being up all night..I think eating and the hot shower did me in



Hey Peggy Ill be up awhile why dont you get some sleep!!!!!!Hahahahahaha My turn to tell you that



:OKinteresting


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm waiting for you to do your barn check



Remember to warm your hands..AND GET SOME SLEEP...lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hey Peggy Ill be up awhile why dont you get some sleep!!!!!!Hahahahahaha My turn to tell you that
> 
> 
> 
> :OKinteresting


VERY FUNNY LIZ


----------



## izmepeggy

12:08 and lying sternal

 

12:28 and flat out

 

12:30 a little half roll and back up

 

12:32 a little look toward her tail


----------



## izmepeggy

I think Lala is going to eat and have that Baby at the same time 



 LOL


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> I think Lala is going to eat and have that Baby at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


She absolutely is!!!

I just got home from work to find her...eating


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules.Welcome back.


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee.


----------



## Eagle

Morning all


----------



## izmepeggy




----------



## izmepeggy

Her usual "I'll just stand here and sleep" mode


----------



## izmepeggy

1:54 walking around..And what else but eat...LOL


----------



## cassie

2:08 am and I had to look twice to find her



lol

hidden in the corner just standing... now talking to her friend...

Lovie down sternal and now she's up again





bout to go feed my furkids... Morning Renee



Hi Jules!





will be back Peggy... going to do some studying tonight so I'll have lala up on my laptop while I am studying


----------



## izmepeggy

Later Cassie.Hope you are having a great day


----------



## izmepeggy

2:45 and standing, sleeping in her usual spot


----------



## cassie

2:46 am Lala time and she is standing watching the other horses...

are you working tonight Peggy?


----------



## izmepeggy

No Cassie.If I was going to work, I would have left 6 hours ago...LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

FLYING UFO


----------



## izmepeggy

I think a bird wants to take residence on top of the camera...lol


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> FLYING UFO



You saw that too



:rofl



thought it was a bird


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> You saw that too
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> thought it was a bird


I think it is



:rofl


----------



## Liz k

must be good luck even the bugs are watching......


----------



## izmepeggy

Must be the entertainment for the night



:rofl


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> FLYING UFO


lol yeah its strange... LOL maybe flies? or spiders?? either way... MOVE!!!! LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

You scared me Liz 



 :shocked


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> You scared me Liz
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked



Sorry they started to bother me



:shocked


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Sorry they started to bother me
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked






 Glad you moved them though.


----------



## Jules

0312 sternal. aww C'monnnn


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> 0312 sternal. aww C'monnnn


 I agree 



Lala.. lol


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala.. lol


That is the perfect emoticon!

And Birth..NOW.


----------



## izmepeggy

I don't think tonight is the night 



 She's too calm.


----------



## Jules

I think you are right. Siiiiigh


----------



## izmepeggy

If she is the type to go 365 days we will all be crazy 






:wacko LOL


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> I don't think tonight is the night
> 
> 
> 
> She's too calm.


yeah I'm thinking the same...

still down at 3:38am... come on Lala!! for goodness sake!


----------



## izmepeggy

izmepeggy said:


> If she is the type to go 365 days we will all be crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko LOL


I think she is now about 338 days? Correct me if I am wrong Liz.


----------



## cassie

yeah she is... poor Liz!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

3:47 and lying flat

 

Okay,Lala , assume the position..lol


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> 3:47 and lying flat
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,Lala , assume the position..lol


yep... and her friend Lovie is down sternal in the next stall...

Come on Lala, now all you need to do... is.... PUSH!


----------



## izmepeggy

3:56 and sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Time for me to go to bed Ladies 



Good night


----------



## Jules

'Night





0417 Up!


----------



## Jules

Just did some reading on placentitis, yep, can see why there needs to eyes on her.

The risk of placental abruption or a compromised babe is scary. I had to keep reminding myself not to take on too much of what I was reading as it felt just like literature I would read normally, just equine, not human.

I bet she will just calmy eat and push out a baby who will just as calmly start 'vacuuming' the bedding in the stall though


----------



## cassie

headed to bed myself... as I'm sure you will be soon too Jules?



night all...

Lala be a good girl for us!


----------



## Jules

cassie said:


> headed to bed myself... as I'm sure you will be soon too Jules?
> 
> 
> 
> night all...
> 
> Lala be a good girl for us!


G'night!

Yes, think I may head to bed sooner rather than later I am tired and DH is watching a new series of Top Gear - lame!


----------



## Eagle

night night girls, sweet dreams


----------



## MeganH

Goodnight, ladies!





And hello to those waking up (like me)





I see we had lots watching last night.

Hi, Jules



I don't think I have introduced myself. I'm Megan from the US (NC). Glad to see you have joined us!


----------



## Liz k

Good Morning,afternoon, and night ..Lala going out for some sun did put call into vet to see if a check up is needed will let yall know....



see ya later this pm....


----------



## Eagle

Great, thanks for the update.


----------



## JAX

Hmmmm maybe the idea of needles will burst her little bubble ... literally please! 



 :OKinteresting


----------



## Eagle

Jackie how much$ have you lost so far in bets?


----------



## Jules

MeganH said:


> Hi, Jules
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have introduced myself. I'm Megan from the US (NC). Glad to see you have joined us!


Hi Meagan



I live in the Hunter Valley, Australia. Nice to 'meet' you.

Hope the vet consult goes well today Liz and that Miss Lala enjoys some sunshine


----------



## Liz k

Update Lala has vet appt tomorrow at 2:30 pm if she dont foal tonight...vet wants to check out foal posititon and check to see if all is ok....so come on Lala the alternative is needles and drugs



:unsure


----------



## a mini dream come true

Come on Lala, you don't want needles and drugs. We want to see that sweet baby


----------



## izmepeggy

Come on Lala 



 Have that Baby 






 so your Mom can get some sleep


----------



## Liz k

GOOD NEWS babys moving so dont have to worry about-------



:yeah was alittle scared there for awhile


----------



## cassie

oh that is good news!!! always a little scary when you can't feel movement! come on Lala!! we want even better news and to see your gorgeous little baby!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Hey Ladies.I won't be watching tonight 



 Going to work and see how it goes. 



 Glad everything is okay with Lala. 



I will check in when I get off work..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Hey Ladies.I won't be watching tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Going to work and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad everything is okay with Lala.
> 
> 
> 
> I will check in when I get off work..



Peggy we will miss you, have a good nite at work


----------



## cassie

will miss you Penny!!



have a good night at work!!


----------



## lucky lodge

glad to hear everything is ok ...now you can have your baby lala



:yes


----------



## Jules

Wooo , great news!

Hope work flies by for you Peggy and that Lala doesnt have her babe while you are not on watch!


----------



## Liz k

Jules how you doing?


----------



## Jules

Hi Liz!!! How is my delayed reaction response?!



I have Lala's cam up and running but had gotten sidtracked elsewhere in the forum and hadn't checked this thread.

Looks like she is sleeping fairly deeply now, which begs the question - why are _you_ awake?


----------



## Jules

and she's lateral 04:19

edited to add: sternal at: 04:21


----------



## Jules

Jules said:


> and she's lateral 04:19
> 
> edited to add: sternal at: 04:21


----------



## izmepeggy

Hi Liz,Cassie and Jules..I see Lala is still as big as a house.


----------



## Jules

Am off to bed shortly, she has seemed to rest more soundly and has done less 'vacuuming' then the other two nights I have watched her. Hopefully getting up some energy reserves to labour


----------



## izmepeggy

I just got home from work


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> Am off to bed shortly, she has seemed to rest more soundly and has done less 'vacuuming' then the other two nights I have watched her. Hopefully getting up some energy reserves to labour


Good night Jules. Now we all know she is going to have that baby and eat while she has it.


----------



## izmepeggy

4:47 and up she goes. To do what? Eat of course..LOL


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Good night Jules. Now we all know she is going to have that baby and eat while she has it.


bahahaha, yep she absolutely is.

I am glad you are home from work, didn't really want to had to bed without knowing someone was around.






'Night!


----------



## izmepeggy

Goodnight Jules.I have to go to bed before long myself.I work 3rd shift.But, I know the others will be on before long..We will not leave Lala without other eyes on her.


----------



## Eagle

I am watching but just not posting cos I have my son home sick. Night girls and sweet dreams


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee.Poor little thing 



 .But I'm sure your a great Mom 



 and are giving him that extra love


----------



## izmepeggy

5:06 and she's in her sleeping corner..


----------



## izmepeggy

5:18 and sternal. I don't think anything is going to happen tonight


----------



## izmepeggy

Good night Ladies. I'm going to bed. 



 Liz, 



with the vet. we hope everything is okay with Lala..


----------



## Liz k

Ok all you Lala followers.....Lala did not have baby at vets today but she did leave some of her mucus plug on vets hand



baby not in the canal as of the visit but with the plug starting to sluff vet said needs to ba watched



very very close!!!!!need a huge favor? as soon as stage 1 labor starts PLEASE CALL 210-394-0389 dont wait i need to call vet ASAP so shes here for the delivery.........We are almost there!!!!!!!! I cant thank all you guys enough for all the help with Lala dont know what i would do without it





Lala is in pasture to walk off vet visit cams on but she might not be in there yet will be in before dinner.........


----------



## Eagle

I am glad all went well Liz, I will watch her from about 1.00 am cam time.


----------



## izmepeggy

for Lala.I'm glad everything is alright with her. And how about Mom?


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'll have to be popping in and out for a little bit.


----------



## AnnaC

I watch when I can (just dont post that much) but am often away from the laptop for quite long periods, so will just wish you, Liz, and Lala, the very best of luck and a nice healthy foal to show the world for Lala's sake.


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll be watching till I leave for work around 8:30 cam time.Then when I get home from work in the morning..


----------



## cassie

yep will have her up Liz!! I can't wait to see her gorgeous little baby!!! how very exciting!


----------



## izmepeggy

I see the lovely Lala is in for the night


----------



## izmepeggy

Bugs on the screen again.. 





 

Looks like a Bee


----------



## cassie

YAY I see Lala too!!

yes and that BUG!!!!

shoo bug!!!!! grrr where is the fly swatter??


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Bugs on the screen again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Bee



Hubby doing to remove the bug


----------



## cassie

YAY thanks hubby

picture all better now!!! YAY

goodbye buggy!


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hubby doing to remove the bug


And he did a good job


----------



## izmepeggy

It's time to leave for work



Good luck Liz and Lala. I will check back in when I get off work.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> It's time to leave for work
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Liz and Lala. I will check back in when I get off work.



Bye Peggy talk with you soon


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie

She was just kicking at her belly!


----------



## Jules

Home from work and let the Lala watching begin

I may have to actually prepare dinner and feed my kids, put them to bed and all that but hey......


----------



## Liz k

Jules said:


> Home from work and let the Lala watching begin
> 
> I may have to actually prepare dinner and feed my kids, put them to bed and all that but hey......



Jules thats the fun stuff


----------



## Jules

Liz k said:


> Jules thats the fun stuff


It is nice when they are all fed and in their Pj' and cuddly isn't it?





Still checking in on Lala too.

Wow, you are going to need to catch up on a whoe lot of sleep once this baby is here and all well, you keep some crazy hours Liz!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all I am up and watching, I have been for about 30 minutes but you girls write so much that it takes ages to catch up


----------



## JAX

Goodnight Ladies I give up!


----------



## Eagle

night Jax, sweet dreams





2.05 am and she is down sternal


----------



## Jules

Top o the mornin' to ye Eagle and nighty night Jax


----------



## cassie

Hi Jules





Morning Renee





will be flicking between Lala and Penny for the next hour... come on Lala!! we want to see your baby now please!!!


----------



## Jules

cassie said:


> will be flicking between Lala and Penny for the next hour... come on Lala!! we want to see your baby now please!!!


it's a baby race!!!


----------



## cassie

Jules said:


> it's a baby race!!!


haha I wish...

Still not convinced Penny is pregnant... but oh well Lala Definitley is though and I am so excited to see this baby!!!!

Lovie was just down flat for a bit... haven't seen her do that before..

Lala now down sternal....


----------



## cassie

Lala now down flat at 3:47am will keep an eye on her


----------



## Jules

04:24 camera playing up, Lala eating


----------



## Jules

Heading to bed, all looks quiet and camera stopped flickering , it is now 04:41


----------



## izmepeggy

Ladies. I'm home from work. I will be watching for about an hour then to bed I go..After all it's 5:40 in the morning here. I really was expecting to see her foal.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Peggy, as you can see you didn't miss anything


----------



## izmepeggy

4:54 and Lala is in her sleep corner..



 Boy, she really likes that corner...lol Now lying down


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Hi Peggy, as you can see you didn't miss anything


Well, I could have though



I got off work,broke all the speed limits,feed my horses in record time 



 .Shoved the dogs outside to pee.Tripped over the cat, 



 and NO BABY


----------



## Eagle

You nutcase! LMAO


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> You nutcase! LMAO


Well, that's what people have said . 



But I refuse to believe it 



 . Did I mention I'm on medication



:BananaHappy


----------



## izmepeggy

5:08 and people in the barn 



 ..STRANGER DANGER...



Oh,sorry I think that"s Liz's daughter


----------



## Eagle

does this family ever sleep


----------



## izmepeggy

Well it is 5:00 in the morning there..She probably MADE them get up


----------



## izmepeggy

5:22 and flat out.Did you notice her looking toward her tail?

 

5:24 and sternal


----------



## Eagle

yep, she is now back up sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

5:30 and back out flat

 

5:36 back sternal


----------



## Eagle

I am making lunch now so I will watch but won't post


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay Renee, 



 Have a great day. I'm going to bed soon. It's 6:41 AM here.


----------



## izmepeggy

5:57 and flat out

6:01 and sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Going to bed.Will check when I awake..


----------



## Eagle

night Peggy


----------



## Liz k

Hi guys Lala out to stretch her legs for awhile cams on but no horse in there...lol


----------



## Eagle

ok thanks Liz


----------



## cassie

Do some rolling Lala so you get that baby into position



we want to see a baby from you tonight!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok so Jackie and I got ahold of the 6 month old filly and cliped her head and neck well heres the after......


----------



## cassie

naw she is lovely Liz!!! similar colouring to my boy Finn LOL

vert nice little filly!! congrats!


----------



## izmepeggy

Isn't she cute


----------



## izmepeggy

The bugs are back ..

 

I think the Bees are loving the camera


----------



## a mini dream come true

looking Good




:yeah


----------



## cassie

she sure is looking low tonight!!



any progress to report?


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay,so how is she Liz??? Tonight maybe?


----------



## cassie

...... hello Liz??

lol come on I saw you doing a milk test.... so... share with the class


----------



## Earthology

OMG! I stay up every night as ate as I can waiting for baby action.... I AM SO GOING TO MISS IT! I KNOW IT!

Someone should call me when she is having it! I don't to miss it! Is there a "call-list" I can sign up for?


----------



## izmepeggy

Going to work now..Will check back in when I get home


----------



## cassie

Earthology said:


> OMG! I stay up every night as ate as I can waiting for baby action.... I AM SO GOING TO MISS IT! I KNOW IT!
> 
> Someone should call me when she is having it! I don't to miss it! Is there a "call-list" I can sign up for?


Hi





this is the link http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/

to barn alarm which you can have up all the time and as soon as one of the horses are in labour we hit low or high alert and an alarm sounds it also shows the link on there so you can go straight to the camera



and see her birthing... is that what you were thinking??



you may also get to see other mares give birth as well which is pretty cool.

Hope that helps anyway





LIZ!!!!! where are you??

Bye Peggy



have a good night at work


----------



## Liz k

Sorry guys doing dinner and heving caffine withdrawls will have to go to ice house to get cokes.......yes not enough milk but it is thicker and more sticky so IDK


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the link http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/
> 
> to barn alarm which you can have up all the time and as soon as one of the horses are in labour we hit low or high alert and an alarm sounds it also shows the link on there so you can go straight to the camera
> 
> 
> 
> and see her birthing... is that what you were thinking??
> 
> 
> 
> you may also get to see other mares give birth as well which is pretty cool.
> 
> Hope that helps anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIZ!!!!! where are you??
> 
> Bye Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> have a good night at work


Hi Cassie i live with barn alarm on hahahaha I cant wait till till one of these mares decides to go even if not Lala


----------



## Liz k

Bye Pegs dont hurt yourself



we be here when you get back


----------



## Earthology

Ya, I watch and I watch and I watch this horse on marestare! I am just so worried that I will sleep through it!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Earthology said:


> Ya, I watch and I watch and I watch this horse on marestare! I am just so worried that I will sleep through it!



totally one of my biggest fears too!



But you'll be fine and you'll be awake and all will be well.


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Hi Cassie i live with barn alarm on hahahaha I cant wait till till one of these mares decides to go even if not Lala


HAHA me too Liz me too!

I sometimes forget to turn it off, then my brothers or one of our workers start hearing horse hoofbeats or neighs and can't work out where its coming from






of course I get a mouthful when I get back LOL but its fun to see them trying to work out where the noise is coming from LOL



:rofl





thanks for the update! come on Lala!!


----------



## Jules

Hello hello all





Just reporting for mare stare duty


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, signing in too


----------



## Liz k

anybody going to up watching for about an hour? Have an awesome headache i cant get rid of.........


----------



## Eagle

yep, go and lay down we have her covered for most of the night.


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> yep, go and lay down we have her covered for most of the night.



Thank You


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> yep, go and lay down we have her covered for most of the night.


Yep, will be watching too for next 3 hours at the minimum. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Jules

bahahaha she is so aseep, looks like she is going to topple over and lie lateral


----------



## Eagle

Hi jules


----------



## Jules

hoovering hoovering with a glance to her side just now


----------



## Eagle

Diane you are up late


----------



## Jules

How big does her belly look at this angle?! Wowsers!


----------



## Jules

sternal and looking at side 03.34

(well, that is what my world clock says, tell me if it is way off?!lol) mare stare doesn't give me the right time either, just my own time


----------



## Eagle

yep time is correct


----------



## Jules

03:38 looking and biting at side


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> yep time is correct


ta


----------



## Jules

3:45 a reshuffle of position for a second and then another look to her side. Is quiet and still again except for occasional tail swish

03:47 R lateral

03:48 sternal


----------



## Jules

03:50 rolled neck

REALLY staring at her now...


----------



## Eagle

she is way too quiet to be in labour and it is getting late


----------



## Jules

she seems to be resting ok despite the shennanigans of the cheeky young horse next door playing with the feed bins


----------



## Jules

04:02 another definite look to her side followed by lip licking


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> she is way too quiet to be in labour and it is getting late


Yeah, I wanna see that baby!

I am wondering if perhaps she is getting a little teeny bit 'niggly' as primips can do for a few days before getting active?


----------



## Eagle

I think she is just uncomfy


----------



## Jules

Just went and gave my pony a quick late night scratch and came back and she is R lateral , resting peacefully 04:15

edited to add no sooner had I posted when she went sternal


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> I think she is just uncomfy


poor little love, I would be uncomfy with a baby belly like that too


----------



## Jules

All seems quiet on the Lala front, you will be up for awhile won't you Eagle?

I am thinking of heading to bed.


----------



## Eagle

Yes, I will be here until morning. Night night and sweet dreams


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> Yes, I will be here until morning. Night night and sweet dreams


Wonderful, have a lovely day Eagle, nice 'seeing' you again tonight. G'night!


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm finally home from work. 



 So Lala you can have your Baby now.


----------



## izmepeggy

5:02 and lying sternal. Come on Lala

 

5:25 and flat out

 

5:28 and back sternal


----------



## Eagle

peggy, sorry I was eating lunch


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> peggy, sorry I was eating lunch






 Renee, Hope you are having a great day..How is the little one? Better I hope.


----------



## Eagle

Yes thanks, I took him to school this morning but he wasn't a happy bunny



He hates school and wants to always stay at home with me so there were quite a few tears this morning


----------



## izmepeggy

I don't blame him. 



 .Mom is more fun then school


----------



## izmepeggy

5:44 and flat out

 

5:47 and back sternal

 

6:01 and flat out again

 

6:05 back sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

6:11 and with a big stretch goes flat out


----------



## izmepeggy

I hate to but, I have to go to bed.Good night Renee.See every body when I awake


----------



## Eagle

night Peggy, I am signing off now too, It is 7.48 am cam time


----------



## MeganH

Goodnight, Ladies



I am signing in at 7:52 am cam time


----------



## Liz k

Nite guys thanks so much for the watch I soooo needed that..........


----------



## Jules

Liz k said:


> Nite guys thanks so much for the watch I soooo needed that..........


Glad you feel better, you have been keeping some crazy hours waiting for this babe


----------



## Liz k

Thank you all my headache all better tonight, now if Lala will just do her business (not poop) Peggy, I would be much better



but i keep having to remember Lala has her own agenda



....SO WE JUST WAIT








Hey Pegs you off tonight right?


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll be watching between the T.V and Lala..Then later I will just watch Lala T.V...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Thank you all my headache all better tonight, now if Lala will just do her business (not poop) Peggy, I would be much better
> 
> 
> 
> but i keep having to remember Lala has her own agenda
> 
> 
> 
> ....SO WE JUST WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pegs you off tonight right?


I am off on Friday and Saturday nights..I will be closely watching her.


----------



## izmepeggy

Right now I am closely watching her EAT.


----------



## cassie

lol I'm glad your feeling better Liz, and that Peggy you will be watching!!!





now Lala honey, If you decide to foal tonight it will make your mummy very happy so I guess you will be happy... but would love for you to wait till I get back from the wedding.. please? (ps not MY wedding LOL)


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> lol I'm glad your feeling better Liz, and that Peggy you will be watching!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now Lala honey, If you decide to foal tonight it will make your mummy very happy so I guess you will be happy... but would love for you to wait till I get back from the wedding.. please? (ps not MY wedding LOL)






Cassie, I will be here watching..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Right now I am closely watching her EAT.


I think we all are



:wacko


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,tell me when you want to go to bed and I will be GLUED to the screen so you can get some rest..


----------



## MeganH

Is anyone else watching Lala now? She was flehming (sp?) a lot, stretched a bit, bit at her belly. Just wanted to know if there are other eyes on her


----------



## MeganH

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes ma'am!


----------



## vickie gee

Me tinks tonight is the night. C'mon girl.


----------



## Eagle

Houston, we are back, yippeeeeeeeeee Life without Lil B is like tea without biscuits, Frightening!


----------



## Eagle

run to the bathroom after all that


----------



## izmepeggy

I was on here till 8:00 this morning..I think Lala will wait till she has everybody watching her..LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

I was having withdraw symptoms


----------



## JAX

Heres your chance Lala, I will be gone till around midnight tonight...



Its rodeo time!!


----------



## Jules

Lb withdrawals here too


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness that was frightening - losing LB like tht with no warning!! I dont like this format, hope it's not going to stay this way??

Where is the drop down box, normally at the bottom of the page to let one change forums quickly?

So do we think that Lala will foal tonight?


----------



## Eagle

The only thing that I don't like is the size, it is so big that I have to keep scrolling from left to right to read the posts. Is there anyway I can make it smaller?


----------



## Liz k

This is weird I was just getting used to the old format.........havent done update yet coming soon thought.....


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thought is was just my laptop. Knew it was down for a bit, but I was trying to check in from the phone.


----------



## izmepeggy

When you click to post , everything should appear.Then click on the smiley face and all the emoticans are there at the bottom..

I DON'T LIKE THIS FORMAT EITHER


----------



## izmepeggy

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> My problem WAS that it was "turned off" with that washed-out appearance. But I found if you get this when you click to post, then just click the little switch at the left of the "eraser" and everything turns back on.
> 
> I just click the "show all" button at the bottom of the emoticons the first time you reply, and it opens a box you can leave open and use for any post you're making!


Thanks for the info. I guess we just have to get used to this crazy format


----------



## izmepeggy

Now that was just ttttooooo funny






And Liz, tell your hubby he is mighty handsome


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals was helping someone with there settings and had to keep stoping my cam...it should be back now...


----------



## Liz k

Hey Peggy you saw trojan man?


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> I was on here till 8:00 this morning..I think Lala will wait till she has everybody watching her..LOL


ooops, nearly just reported this post instead of quoting it!!!

I hope she does wait for us all. I was watching her last night but hoping she wouldn't labour while LB was down


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hey Peggy you saw trojan man?


Good one Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

So how is our little Lala looking?



Tell us EVERYTHING


----------



## izmepeggy

Don't report me Jules



I'm be good


----------



## Liz k

Report on Lala is this

Yea nothing............shes been flemming and yawning alot today but that about it, milk still slow 4


----------



## izmepeggy

She was doing that this morning too


----------



## MeganH

I thought for sure she was going to get this show on the road after all the flehming I saw.. She is happily grazing at her hay now. I am off to bed, ladies. Have a good night/day.


----------



## Jules

ha ha sorry Peggy. Super oooops.

Will be watching now..


----------



## izmepeggy

I think she needs induced labor.


----------



## izmepeggy

10:47 lying sternal. Come on Lala. PUSH,PUSH


----------



## izmepeggy

11:08 She was really wagging her tail..Now she's up in her corner


----------



## Liz k

ok wish i could something to push this baby out but nooooooo it all up to

lalalalala get it?


----------



## izmepeggy

I get it Liz. 





Take her for a ride in the car , feed her HOT chili.


----------



## izmepeggy

11:29 and down she goes sternal

11:44 and out flat


----------



## Jules

23:40 stil down.

C'mon lala we want some action!


----------



## izmepeggy

I think she is going to be sneaky about it :arg!


----------



## Jules

23:51 and she's...wait for it...she's....

eating. lol


----------



## izmepeggy

11:52 and up she goes. :arg! Come on Lala,you can do it!


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules. You know her well


----------



## Liz k

good one Jules, you sound like you`ve known Lala forever


----------



## vickie gee

Goodnight L-a-l-a Lala. I got sleepy watching you.


----------



## izmepeggy

I have a coffee IV. Works wonders


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,Did you get the email I sent you last night? I sent you an email from your web page.I wanted you to know I was here watching Lala and not to worry.I know you had to be stressed last night after LB went down. P.S. I also left a message on your phone.


----------



## Jules

I have racked up a few Lala hours now, although with a munchie habit like hers maybe it would take about five minutes to work out this lady likes to E-A-T


----------



## Liz k

Hey has anyone heard from Cassie? trying to get in touch with her, her cam is down on ms and numbers not working for me HELP.........ok its up now


----------



## izmepeggy

It's 6:23 PM there.She may not turn it on till later.


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay Lala,you can have your Baby 



 NOW


----------



## cassie

I'll have her up on my iPod sounding close

Sorry Liz should be up now


----------



## Jules

Phew. Glad all is well with your mare too Cassie.

Alright Lala, my kids are in bed, I have had a shower and have a cup of tea in hand, just have that baby already


----------



## izmepeggy

Boy Jules, you have been busy. LOL


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Boy Jules, you have been busy. LOL


Yes, some nights are busier than others. For once my younger two have seemed to actually go straight to sleep



so I am all keyed up with nothng else to do and need a foal to be born now


----------



## izmepeggy

I thing Lala is too busy eating to do anything.


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> I thing Lala is too busy eating to do anything.


Aint that the truth. It truly is a wonder she got in foal in the first place.


----------



## izmepeggy

They probably hung a hay net full of hay to keep her still


----------



## izmepeggy

4:10 and lying sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Time for me to go to bed



Good night Ladies

4:31 and flat out. She is in NO hurry to have that Baby. LOL


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> They probably hung a hay net full of hay to keep her still


I just spat a raspberry at my keyboard when I read that! bahahahahahaa

G'night, sleep well as Lala sure is.

Hopefully we get a baby tomorrow night


----------



## Jules

04:47 still sternal

I am not far from heading to bed, Cassie and Eagle are you about? Not that she is doing anything remotely popping-out-a-foal-ish, just in case


----------



## Jules

05:09 sternal and still resting quietly, no signs of wakefulness, restlessness or a foal coming out





I am heading to bed knowing that you US people will be up and about within the hour.

Night!


----------



## Liz k

Hi all will turn cam off Lala will be in pasture see you back at dinner 6:00........see ya then


----------



## Jules

Great Liz, hope Lala enjoys her time outside and climbs some stairs, goes for a bumpy drive or eats some curry while she is out there 

I am at Uni and have a break between lectures so thought I would pop online and see how she was doing.


----------



## vickie gee

Liz k said:


> Hi all will turn cam off Lala will be in pasture see you back at dinner 6:00........see ya then


Last Thursday afternoon when I took Faith out for her pasture she kept looking back at the barn...she refused to stray far...settled for the already been chewed over grass. She kept giving me a concerned look. Well YEAH, her back was full and warm and she was wondering just like I was "think it's gonna be tonight". Well, ya know just before 3:30 in the morning BABY. Maybe Lala will talk to you in the pasture...girl talk ya'know...just sayin!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

vickie gee said:


> Last Thursday afternoon when I took Faith out for her pasture she kept looking back at the barn...she refused to stray far...settled for the already been chewed over grass. She kept giving me a concerned look. Well YEAH, her back was full and warm and she was wondering just like I was "think it's gonna be tonight". Well, ya know just before 3:30 in the morning BABY. Maybe Lala will talk to you in the pasture...girl talk ya'know...just sayin!


Vickie, that is something! I do think these mares try to talk to us and sometimes we just aren't as observant as we should be. But sounds like you "heard" her loud and clear!


----------



## Liz k

Lala`s back up for nite and yes I did have a listen in pasture, Lala however was doing all the talking and I dont think from her behavior shes wanting the same thing I do but who knows right?


----------



## cassie

mares (roll eyes) how big is her udder now Liz? she sure has the shape happening by her tummy... you poor thing. HOw are your other girls looking? they must all be getting close.


----------



## Liz k

Hi Cassie i will be doing thier checks tonight as well to see Ill let you know....


----------



## cassie

cool thanks




look forward to the update.

9:30pm Lala eating as always LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Got to leave for work..Bye Ladies



I will check back when I get home.Good luck



Liz and Lala.


----------



## Jules

have fun at work Peggy.

I am home but will be an intermittent watcher for the next 2 hours


----------



## cassie

have a great night at work Peggy





Jules I have her up for the next half hour till I pick up my little bro from school then will be on and off after that as I have to cook dinner and all the rest LOL


----------



## cassie

I haven't seen Lala lay down yet tonight which is unusual for her...

she is still just nibbling her hay... come on Lala!


----------



## Jules

Hi Cassie, sounds like you are doing much the same as me. Just got home from daycare pick up to see her wee-ing and phleghming (spelling?). Charming. lol

I hope tonight is the night too


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Just checking in to see what's going on. all seems calm.


----------



## Jules

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Just checking in to see what's going on. all seems calm.


Yes, it appears there is plenty of Lala hoovering her stall as usual


----------



## Jules

23:46 resting standing up

Edited to add, well she did for 5 minutes and then just as I posted bit at her side (a scratch maybe??) then turned around, swiished her tail a few times and is now resting facing far R corner of stall.


----------



## Eagle

morning girls, I am only here till my son goes to school then I have to go and see my parents


----------



## Jules

Hi Eagle! I hope the 'school run' goes smoothly.


----------



## Eagle

thanks Jules, how may kids do you have and how old are they?


----------



## Jules

cassie said:


> I haven't seen Lala lay down yet tonight which is unusual for her...
> 
> she is still just nibbling her hay... come on Lala!


Yes, 01:12 and she is still to lay down


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> thanks Jules, how may kids do you have and how old are they?


I have a son who is fifteen, a daughter who is four and another son who is two. The school run here sometimes goes smoothly, sometimes not...


----------



## Jules

01:16 another wee and a crazy bug on the lense. She is very active tonight (lala, not the bug)


----------



## Eagle

wow you have a big gap, My eldest is 12 and the little one is 4 so I am not far behind you






I think she deserves watching tonight. bwdik


----------



## Jules

Eagle can you see better than I can? I know she is a tail swisher normally, can you tell where her back legs are at? Is she resting her off hind or is she standing a bit funny? I should go find my glasses. lol


----------



## Eagle

she was doing something funny with her near hind but she has stopped now.

oh by the way I am Renee.


----------



## Jules

well now she is clearly resting it. Cheeky thing


----------



## Eagle

how long are you watching tonight Jules?


----------



## Jules

Hi Renee



Suits you more than Eagle 

That is a big gap too between your two kids. I was _very_ young when I had my first son, so waited until I was married and financially secure before going to 'kid town' again.

She is still on her feet. Glad you thought she was standing a bit 'funky' for a few minutes there, it was hard to tell exacty how she was standing



Eagle said:


> how long are you watching tonight Jules?


Wil be up for another 3.5- 4 hours I would guess.


----------



## Eagle

are you watching anyone else ? Amanda at Utopia could really do with some help cos she has 2 mares that look ready to go, would you mind watching them too?





I quite like having a big gap cos they never fight.





she is down sternal but licking her lips


----------



## Jules

01:31 sternal


----------



## Jules

sure thing, three has to be triple the fun of watching one right? lol

I will be at my computer mostly for next few hours doing study. I will go look for Amanda's thread

You are right about the fighting. My youngest two squabble quite a bit!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jules

No problems, except I couldn't work out which thread.



Would you mind posting a link please?


----------



## Jules

01:37 still sternal looking at near side


----------



## Eagle

yep sorry, I have left her a message that you are helping anyway.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=127655&st=350

Have a good evening and enjoy the foalings










This is Amanda's cam link

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.htm


----------



## Jules

You have a good day visiting your folks. Wow, the four cam thing is going to take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Jules

01:43 R lateral


----------



## Jules

01:46 sternal


----------



## Jules

01:50 little roll of neck and look to side


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Jules I am walking out the door now. Safe foaling Liz if she goes tonight.


----------



## Jules

01:57 look to side, roll of neck

Bye Renee!


----------



## Jules

02:10 lateral


----------



## Jules

02:13 sternal


----------



## Jules

Up and 'vacuuming' when I looked now at 02:24


----------



## Jules

02:36 vacuuming


----------



## cassie

I have her up... but am in between cooking and watching... its a pity the computer isn't near the kitchen LOL oh well


----------



## Jules

sitting at my desk doing some prep for uni tomorrow. Blergh. Have a massive headache too. booooo. A nice foal would cheer me up


----------



## Jules

cassie if you are here, think I have to go to bed, head hurting and I am feeling nauseaous. sweating like a race horse too. I hope I wake up feeling better, my week is too full to be sick.

are you watching Amanda's mares too?


----------



## Jules

03:29 still eating


----------



## cassie

yeah I have been... sorry haven't been posting much... Oscars are on too... n they are exciting LOL

but I'm headed to the shower n then to bed. night all


----------



## izmepeggy

I just got home from work




and will be watching for a little while..I was really expecting to see a foal.



Poor Lala.


----------



## izmepeggy

5:34 and sternal.

5:41 out flat

5:44 now sternal


----------



## Eagle

I am back. It's nearly 6.00 am and all is quiet


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee, I Love your dog


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Peggy, she has been a busy girl this morning



we should have a puppy cam in 2 months


----------



## izmepeggy

WOOHOO..Love puppies...


----------



## izmepeggy

Well it's time for me to go to bed. Good night Renee.



I know Lala is driving everybody crazy.



I don't know who to feel worst for, Liz or Lala...


----------



## Liz k

I say feel for Liz hahaha peggy, eagle when you get cam up for puppys please let us know so we can watch



thanks for all the eyes on lala its getting really hard now to keep up with this pace.......


----------



## MeganH

She was yawning and flehming again.. lots of tail action and acting funny like she may be feeling something and unsure? Shifting weight on her hind legs. 9:50 cam time


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Having a snack but certainly still swishing that tail!


----------



## AnnaC

Early afternoon and she is quietly grazing her hay.

Renee that was sneaky of you - so Izzy and the new man got all lovey dovey did they? Roll on 9 weeks!


----------



## Liz k

Hi guys sorry about the fly I cant get it to move, thinking it might be her labor couch and its not a very good one at that....LOL


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> Renee that was sneaky of you - so Izzy and the new man got all lovey dovey did they? Roll on 9 weeks!


Sorry Anna, I shot out early this morning and you weren't on yet. The owner of the boy wasn't around at the weekend so I went this morning. They did "it" twice cos I left Izzy there for a few hours. While I was there watching they were just playing but as soon as I left the lady rang me after 5 minutes to say they were stuck




Should I take her back tomorrow or wait until Wednesday?


----------



## Liz k

ok here`s updated pics of boobies.....


----------



## cassie

WOW ok yep good boobies there Liz  lol has she given you any of it yet?

Ah ha so that was your sneaky Renee LOL YAY for puppies!! how cute!!

hmm its hard to know if she took well today its prob best to give her another go tomorrow... but his sperm count may not be so good... if you all don't mind me being a little graphic with all of that 

how many days has she been in season?

very very exciting! will you get her ultrasounded to see how many she has ??


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I noticed her bleeding Tuesday 14th so that was 13 days ago. Would you take her tomorrow or Wednesday?

Hugs Renee


----------



## weerunner

Wow, now those are some very big udders, can't be long now.


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, as she's at 13 days I would take her back tomorrow - Wednesday might be too late! Good luck!

That's a good looking udder! Not quite there yet if she conforms to the normal - but then she's a mare and show me a normal one! LOL!!


----------



## cassie

yep I agree with Anna, if she let him near her today (your today LOL so confusing) then I would take her back tomorrow... two matings is always good to have.

I will be watching as much as I can Liz!


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> Renee, as she's at 13 days I would take her back tomorrow - Wednesday might be too late! Good luck!
> 
> That's a good looking udder! Not quite there yet if she conforms to the normal - but then she's a mare and show me a normal one! LOL!!






:rofl

I'd agree though, she coudl fit a bit more in there and the teats aren't pointing straight down yet by the looks of it. But she certainly is in the right direction!


----------



## cassie

yep hopefully won't be too much longer now Liz!!! come on Lala we want to see some action!


----------



## izmepeggy

Just in time for feeding...lol..I will be on for the next 2 hours, and then off to work..

AND I'M OFF TOMORROW NIGHT..


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, Glad you feel better.



And how is Penny doing?


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> Just in time for feeding...lol..I will be on for the next 2 hours, and then off to work..
> 
> AND I'M OFF TOMORROW NIGHT..


YAY for you not working tomorrow night!!!!!! Lala it is decided! tomorrow night is your foaling night!!... ok?!



izmepeggy said:


> Cassie, Glad you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is Penny doing?


feeling a little better thanks Peggy, still have the tummy pains so headed to the docs in about an hour...

not much changes in Penny... her tummy seems more active... ;s LOL I just wish she would start bagging up so I would know for sure! you know? lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Glad you are feeling better..And Lala,you heard Cassie , TOMORROW NIGHT.


----------



## izmepeggy

Get the bug spray Liz, the bugs are back.


----------



## cassie

oh no not the bugs!!!! lol

heading out to do the banking and to go to the docs will be back in about two hours... hopefully... who knows with the docs around here LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> oh no not the bugs!!!! lol
> 
> heading out to do the banking and to go to the docs will be back in about two hours... hopefully... who knows with the docs around here LOL


I think it is a universal thing with the Doctors..They love to keep us waiting.


----------



## izmepeggy

Time for me to go to work. See you Ladies in the morning.


----------



## Liz k

no Peggy Lala beats the doctors by a long shot



:rofl


----------



## Jules

Oh no Cssie, hope you feel better soon. I am feeling tired but better than last night. Lots of viruses going around at the moment.\

Am watching but will only be able to check in every half hour or so


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Glad you are feeling better..And Lala,you heard Cassie , TOMORROW NIGHT.



shame on you no Lala go now Im tired..........


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



Another panic there this morning,



I thought I wasn't going to get my Lil B fix. Peggy and Jules when Lil B is down come on to MS thread to let us know you are watching.


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> Peggy and Jules when Lil B is down come on to MS thread to let us know you are watching.


Is there a seperate thread other than here? I am such a forum newbie. lol

Blooming Lala, eating and sleeping totally unaware that people from all corners of the globe are watching out for her and her babe, the least she could do is birth for us


----------



## Jules

Nice dressing gown Liz!


----------



## cassie

this is Lala's thread on Marestare

http://latigo.marestare.com/forum/index.php?topic=26963.435

Penny has a thread on there too and so does Laney... and a whole heap of other mares, as well as donkeys, sometimes puppies, and many others.

but be careful! it is a MASSIVE time waster hehe, well not time waster as we are helping the pple watch their horses but LOL I get stuck on there and don't do anything else LOL


----------



## JAX

Cassie how are you feeling? Tummy better?


----------



## Jules

Thanks Cassie


----------



## Lindi-loo

oh my goodness me Iv been away for a good while and still no baby 



 whats going on Lala..Im shocked lol


----------



## JAX

Lindi-loo said:


> oh my goodness me Iv been away for a good while and still no baby
> 
> 
> 
> whats going on Lala..Im shocked lol


And Lalas response is


----------



## Jules

lateral 03:16


----------



## Jules

03:26 sternal an then up, followed by voiding


----------



## Jules

03:27 bowels open. Flemming


----------



## Jules

04:21 got up. Sigh. Come on Lala...


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


>


yes, that sums it up perfectly Renee!

I think I may bid you a goodnight. Think I will end my evening of reporting on Lala's bathroomm habits 

Let's hope for a foal tomorrow


----------



## izmepeggy

Well I am home and reporting for Lala duty



Hi Renee and Jules


----------



## Eagle

Peggy, you didn't miss much


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Peggy, you didn't miss much


I see that..lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

And how are you and the little ones Renee?


----------



## izmepeggy

4:49 and sternal


----------



## Liz k

Hi Peggy


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz...I'm off work tonight so will be on Lala duty


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> Another panic there this morning,
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I wasn't going to get my Lil B fix. Peggy and Jules when Lil B is down come on to MS thread to let us know you are watching.


I wish I had known that. I saved the page just in case


----------



## Jules

I am still here, but really saying g'night now. I just wanted to make it to 05:00, just in case she got sneaky and popped out that foal without me





I am going to say she will foal tomorrow night. You hear that Lala?!


----------



## izmepeggy

5:00 and flat out..

5:06 and sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

That works for me Jules



But I think Liz needs the rest. Good night Jules.



See you later


----------



## Eagle

All is well today thanks. I have just finished my weekly mountain of ironing



Izzy is off having hanky panky with Olly and hubby is away in France for the day so I am all alone


----------



## izmepeggy

5:18 out flat

5:24 and sternal


----------



## Eagle

again


----------



## izmepeggy

Lucky you.I LOVE peace and quiet.


----------



## izmepeggy

Sometimes I go to work to get some rest.



LOL


----------



## Eagle

If I don't get a few hours peace a day I start


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> If I don't get a few hours peace a day I start


Some how Renee,I believe it.



I'm the same way


----------



## izmepeggy

5:35 flat out

5:37 now sternal

5:39 now up and eating of course





5:52 and down sternal





5:54 now up


----------



## izmepeggy

She seems to be more restless than usual.

Just standing in the corner near the yearlings stall.That's not her usual spot.


----------



## izmepeggy

6:04 went to her usual corner and just standing taking a nap


----------



## izmepeggy

Time for me to go to bed



Good night Ladies


----------



## Eagle

Is the fan on?


----------



## Eagle

Night Peggy, sleep tight


----------



## Eagle

6.20 am and she is down again


----------



## MeganH

8:25 am cam time- she was standing in her normal top right corner.. now she has decided to turn and face the camera.


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Is the fan on?


Yes fans on to keep the fly away....and so far it works......yea


----------



## Liz k

Hi gals well were back....hope its soon (tonite) Hey Peggy you off tonite?


----------



## izmepeggy

Yes,I'm off work tonight and reporting for Lala duty


----------



## izmepeggy

I signed up for the Mare stare message board early this morning. But,I am not approved yet


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala is lying down..Without eating all her hay..She DOES NOT normally do this. Maybe soon?


----------



## MeganH

I about died when I came back to the computer and saw her down.. I had stepped away a few minutes to grab a bowl of cereal. She is sternal, quiet, and has her ears back it looks like.


----------



## izmepeggy

Tonight MAY be the night.


----------



## MeganH

She is doing some odd movements with her head holding it down a few seconds every now and then while swishing her tail.


----------



## izmepeggy

Megan, and we know Lala doesn't do this...


----------



## MeganH

Stretching???? down flat now


----------



## MeganH

Hi, Peggy





Liz- are you watching??

Now she is up.. gave attention to her side and is now grazing a bit.


----------



## Liz k

Hi Megan Im watching thanks


----------



## Jules

OOOOOOOOOOooooooo I said it would be tonight. Though that is hardly an enlightened prediction given she is well and truly due


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules..I love your Avatar


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Jules..I love your Avatar


Hi Peggy! Thanks, my avatar is a photo I took when my pony (Hercules) turned into a burgular and broke into my kitchen. He had only been home and handled for about a week at that point. I was a little worried how I would quietly get him out without freaking him out. He ended up going out quietly...following me carrying the pizza box


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules. Anything for a pizza.Huh..That is just too darn cute.


----------



## Jules

Yes, totally motivated by his stomach, like a certain mare we all know....

I wasn't giving any of that pizza up to him, he could break in all he liked, but it was all for us humans! We live in a small rural town, so I had gotten pizza whist driving home through a bigger town an hour away from here- quite a treat!


----------



## Liz k

you guys are to fuuny


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> you guys are to fuuny


Well Liz, you do know I am on medication



I have an excuse


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Well Liz, you do know I am on medication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an excuse


I have no excuse , I am just a loon


----------



## Liz k

Jules join the crowd


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> I have no excuse , I am just a loon







Jules. You've got it bad


----------



## izmepeggy

Jackie.


----------



## Liz k

Hi Jackie remember sleep with cloths to jump and run in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

9:53pm Lala is standing quietly... come on Lala! can you please foal early? as I won't be able to watch tonight



have to do end of month at work and its always a late night


----------



## JAX

Hello Ladies! I will have to remember to have clothes ready to go... Probably my superhero jammy bottoms and a shirt that can handle iodine spills!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Boy Jackie, your going to really dress up aren't you


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Boy Jackie, your going to really dress up aren't you







:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Jules

You should see me when I have to do the middle of the night dash. If my woman is going to hospy at least I have a uniform to quickly put on, but my hair





And if I am going to a woman at home my whole attire including hair is



:shocked



worthy. Bet you will look Flash in your superhero PJ bottoms


----------



## izmepeggy

I think Jackie is going to start a FAD


----------



## JAX

I have learned... iodine stains everything! It doesnt matter how careful you try to be it will get on everything as well. So you better be wearing something it wont show on or something you dont mind throwing away. Besides I love those jammies!!





Too bad I dont have a cape!


----------



## izmepeggy

JACKIE TO THE RESCUE


----------



## izmepeggy

And all is quite in Lala



land.


----------



## izmepeggy

12:00 and sternal

12:02 and rolled..

12:05 now up


----------



## JAX

izmepeggy said:


> JACKIE TO THE RESCUE


Nope not what I meant just to go with my jammies! I will be lucky to get there in time to help at all. If all goes well it will be born before I get there! Thats what I'm hoping for.


----------



## izmepeggy




----------



## Eagle

Morning all



Are you behaving, oh that was a silly question



Jackie do we have your number? do you want us to ring you or not. ?


----------



## izmepeggy

Morning Renee


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> Are you behaving, oh that was a silly question
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie do we have your number? do you want us to ring you or not. ?


Hi Renee yes please ring Jackie as well 210-844-1387 in case i cant answer phone for some reason.....Thanks


----------



## izmepeggy

You want my number too Renee?


----------



## Eagle

peggy



O.k so the first number on your cam is Liz and 2nd Jax is that correct?


----------



## JAX

Yes Renee my number is also now listed above Lalas cam as well.

LOL sorry I was typing as you posted!!


----------



## JAX

Eagle said:


> peggy
> 
> 
> 
> O.k so the first number on your cam is Liz and 2nd Jax is that correct?


Yep!


----------



## Eagle

I don't know if I will ring you cos you won't show me a pic of that adorable little boy of yours


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> I don't know if I will ring you cos you won't show me a pic of that adorable little boy of yours


You get her Renee......dont feel bad when it comes to pics jackie`s not very fast at getting those......hahahahaha


----------



## Eagle

Jackie is slow


----------



## izmepeggy

Come on Lala



just lay down and have that baby


----------



## izmepeggy

1:41 and sternal. Maybe she heard me.


----------



## Eagle

I am off now,



be good and I will see you later


----------



## izmepeggy

1:54 and flat out




Renee, have a great day


----------



## izmepeggy

1:56 now sternal

2:04 now up

2:43 standing in her corner

3:06 and sternal

3:10 and flat out... went sternal..and back out flat


----------



## JAX

Bicycle with back legs and front too

Hey Peggy will you be watching for awhile?


----------



## izmepeggy

3:25 sternal

3:28 back up


----------



## izmepeggy

izmepeggy said:


> 3:25 sternal


Well, I really need to go to the barn in a min. and feed my horses..We have a storm moving in..But, if you need me to stay here I will


----------



## JAX

3;27 shes up


----------



## JAX

How long does it take you to feed? I can stay for awhile its just getting harder..


----------



## izmepeggy

I live a mile from the barn..So there feed real fast and back..Then I will be here for another hour..By then I'm sure someone will pop in.


----------



## JAX

Ok let me know when your back and I will snooze.

3;32 that poo did not roll


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay...I'm leaving now....BRB


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay Jackie ,I'm back


----------



## izmepeggy

4:00 and in her corner


----------



## JAX

Wow you were quick! I will finish my smoke and then head to bed for awhile. Thank You for keeping such a good eye on Lala!






Poor Lovie looks like a beached whale

OK im headed to bed now, goodnight


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm fast..and I did speed a little...lol..I stay at the computer and watch movies.I have the movie minimized, along with Marestare and LB..lol



JAX said:


> Wow you were quick! I will finish my smoke and then head to bed for awhile. Thank You for keeping such a good eye on Lala!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Lovie looks like a beached whale


I've been watching Lovie too


----------



## cassie

I have been watching Lovie too since I got out of the shower... she is huge!! was down flat for a while which was quite interesting... now just down sternal... Lala standing quietly looking into Lovie's stall otherwise all is quiet...

oh Lala wants to prove me wrong and has just gone down sternal herself


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie..How are you young Lady?


----------



## cassie

Hi Peggy I'm feeling pretty good thanks.... still not brilliant but definitley feeling better, the issue of course hasn't gone away LOL if it is my appendix then nothing for it but surgery yuck!! lol have to get an ultrasound to find out if it is the appendix... :s lol

Lala resting quietly. come on girl just push!

my dog is barking at me requesting I go and feed him, poor man it is quite late for his dinner... will do a late check on Penny while I'm out there...

be back shortly


----------



## izmepeggy

Penny knows your home Cassie...LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

4:25 and out flat


----------



## cassie

yep out flat with no signs whatsoever towards foaling...


----------



## izmepeggy

I had Penny up and saw you peaking at her..Then it freeze framed..I can't get it back up..

4:30 and sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

4:31 and she's up


----------



## cassie

yeah I know... I came back inside to find myself still out there LOL freaky hey! LOL might try restarting the camera... the rain might be interfering with the connection LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> yeah I know... I came back inside to find myself still out there LOL freaky hey! LOL might try restarting the camera... the rain might be interfering with the connection LOL


----------



## cassie

should hopefully be a little better now... hopefully. lol

now Lala is standing quietly facing the other way YAY end of month has just finished at work so I am headed to bed... night all /morning all


----------



## izmepeggy

Good night Cassie


----------



## Jules

I have been watching on and off (checking every 30 min or so)


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm sure it's getting close to bed time for you too Jules


----------



## cassie

night Peggy



Night Jules



speak to you all later


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> I'm sure it's getting close to bed time for you too Jules


yep, heading there now. Lala- I wanted a foal tonight!!!!!



Not sure what that emoticon is, maybe angry villager?!

Night Cassie, Night Peggy & Renee.


----------



## izmepeggy

5;23 and down she goes sternal

Good night Jules


----------



## izmepeggy

Time for me to go to bed.. Night Ladies



And Lala is quietly lying sternal


----------



## Eagle

night Peggy, night Cassie, night angry warrior


----------



## JAX

Ok Here is a test run just for you Renee!!

Never mind still not loading correctly from my comp...Next I will try to send Liz a pic and shes gonna try


----------



## Liz k

here you go I try


----------



## Liz k

Heres milk strips from Lovie


----------



## Liz k

And Lala......................................and the race is on


----------



## Eagle

so what colour should it be? is it orange and green? I haven't ever used these strips





Jax the lorry should be there to pick up "my" boy tomorrow


----------



## MeganH

Liz is Lovie another one of your mares?


----------



## Eagle

Megan she is the mare behind Lala


----------



## MeganH

I don't know how I missed reading of her lol.. leave it to me to miss something though


----------



## AnnaC

I have never used those test strips, please can you explain what we are seeing and what should 'change'.


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> so what colour should it be? is it orange and green? I haven't ever used these strips
> 
> 
> 
> Jax the lorry should be there to pick up "my" boy tomorrow


Hi Renee they need to be the pinkish purple (4th) square

Lala is pretty close to the pink (4th) square, Lovie is inbetween the (3rd & 4th) square


----------



## JAX

Renee that was last year and now you have made me curious what I will find under all that fuzz this year... so I think I will be outside for awhile clipping up My Little Indy Boy! I hope the clippers hold out!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Let's see what time she lays down tonight.



.I was surprised she didn't have it last night ..And I have to go to work tonight :arg!


----------



## izmepeggy

Got to get out of here and go to work.. Good luck Liz and Lala..See you in the morning


----------



## Liz k

OMG Lala!!!!!!!!your lucky your a horse and not a bug cause youd be smushed right now.....................lol


----------



## Jules

Liz k said:


> OMG Lala!!!!!!!!your lucky your a horse and not a bug cause youd be smushed right now.....................lol


bahahaha

I have just returned home from work and am all happy and hyper as I got to catch a lovely wee babe..so c'mon Lala, what are YOU waiting for? Do it already!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jules

are you sure she is even pregnant Liz? Or is it just all that vacuuming that has given her a 'food baby'?


----------



## Liz k

Jules said:


> bahahaha
> 
> I have just returned home from work and am all happy and hyper as I got to catch a lovely wee babe..so c'mon Lala, what are YOU waiting for? Do it already!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!!!!!!


Jules Im starting to think Lala`s waiting for there to be no animal left on MS but her.............hahahahahaha


----------



## Eagle

JAX said:


> Renee that was last year and now you have made me curious what I will find under all that fuzz this year... so I think I will be outside for awhile clipping up My Little Indy Boy! I hope the clippers hold out!!


Good girl! make him nice and pretty before I pick him up






oh I forgot to say



all, lol I guess I am still a bit sleepy


----------



## Jules

Hi Renee





Yes Liz, think she will be left on MS all by her lonesome at this rate 

Lala, I see you lying down. Start contracting darn it...


----------



## Jules

02:23 sneezing - maybe 4 times then up from sternal to standing


----------



## AnnaC

Guess what she's doing now............................HOOVERING!! Grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Jules

AnnaC said:


> Guess what she's doing now............................HOOVERING!! Grrrrrrrr!!


surprise! lol


----------



## JAX

Well I hope there are watchers out there cause my internet is acting up and not letting cam stream for more than 5 minutes before I have to refresh. So goodnight gals!


----------



## cassie

I am sorry I haven't been on here very much last few days lol

headed to bed now but will try have her up tomorrow for a bit





night all


----------



## Eagle

Yep I am here and watching


----------



## izmepeggy

Just got home from work. I see Lala is still pregers.


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Just got home from work. I see Lala is still pregers.


She will be pregnant forever!

Night Cassie, hi Peggy and Renee


----------



## Jules

OOOOOOO is this some action???

or is she running in her sleep?


----------



## Eagle

Hi Jules


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules..Lala likes to run the Kentucky Derby in her sleep..


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Jules..Lala likes to run the Kentucky Derby in her sleep..


Argh!





Apparently so, it was rather cute and funny to watch her- except for the fact that IT WASN"T LABOUR!!!!


----------



## Eagle

shame she doesn't dream about having a baby.


----------



## Jules

I am off to bed Peggy & Renee, after watching Lala flat out running the Derby in her sleep, I think I may go lateral myself 

See you tomorrow night







Eagle said:


> shame she doesn't dream about having a baby.


----------



## Eagle

Night Jules


----------



## izmepeggy

Maybe that is what she is doing. Just dreaming about it. LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to get to bed myself.. Nite all.


----------



## Eagle

Night Peggy


----------



## Eagle

She is looking restless


----------



## MeganH

Good morning and Goodnight all! I am reporting for duty.


----------



## Eagle

They are waiting for the doors to open lol


----------



## Jules

mornin' I am just popping in while eating breakfast and getting ready to go. Will be back on later, get home early this afternoon- whoooooop. For baby time Lala, you hear that?


----------



## Liz k

Jules said:


> mornin' I am just popping in while eating breakfast and getting ready to go. Will be back on later, get home early this afternoon- whoooooop. For baby time Lala, you hear that?



GOD I HOPE SHE LISTENS.............


----------



## Liz k

Hi Peggy going to miss you tonight


----------



## izmepeggy

Going to miss you Ladies too Liz..We have a BAD storm coming through tomorrow so I may not be able to get on line.I'm getting ready for it tonight..Got plenty of batteries so I'm good there..Get the dog crates ready for the dogs and the birds..Going to put halters on the horses in the morning..I have tags I put on the halters with my info so if anything happens at the barn ( Lord forbid ) and they get out they can contact me..Better be safe than sorry


----------



## JAX

Oh my be careful Peggy! Where are you located?


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> Oh my be careful Peggy! Where are you located?


Just South of Louisville ,ky


----------



## Jules

Oh Peggy, that sounds scary. Hope you and your fur-family are okay.

Well, I am home. I excitedly turn on my computer to find Lala...eating. Gah!


----------



## Liz k

Peggy you home tonight? and Jules would you expect anything different? lol


----------



## Eagle

Morning all


----------



## izmepeggy

well Liz, It's like this. When I got home from work this morning the furnace was making a strange noise and giving off a strong smell.



So,I stayed up until 8:00 and called the furnace guys.



.They came,they saw,they fixed.



But,I also didn't get any sleep.



To make a long story short.I started getting so sleepy and sick from not having any sleep I said what the Hey,so I called in and went to bed.



.I just woke up and didn't realize that I had just left the computer the way it was.



.So in short,YES I'M HOME.


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee


----------



## Liz k

Im Happy your home, now i just wish Lala would thank everyone for all the hours racked up in watching her by FOALING



:HappyBounce


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala, you heard your Mother..Let's see that Baby..


----------



## Eagle

Peggy

Well Amanda had her baby so maybe tonight is the night.


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Peggy
> 
> Well Amanda had her baby so maybe tonight is the night.


Now all we have to do is convince Lala


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Lala, you heard your Mother..Let's see that Baby..


Yup, just do it already!


----------



## Eagle

Has she been down yet tonight? I have to go out now, I will be back in a few hours


----------



## izmepeggy

She has just been standing in her corner..


----------



## JAX

Eagle said:


> Has she been down yet tonight? I have to go out now, I will be back in a few hours


She is now sternal at 1:50am cam time

immediatly up...


----------



## Lindi-loo

Good Morning all..do we have some progress with missy Lala this morning or is it my imagination..shes up shes down shes tail swishing..looking good


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> She is now sternal at 1:50am cam time
> 
> immediatly up...


Glad you posted this Jackie. I didn't realize I needed to refresh MS



I did think it was a little odd that she never moved a muscle








Lindi.


----------



## JAX

Yes I think progress


----------



## Lindi-loo

I think she must have realised im waching again..shes gone very still





Oh it was the cam..i refreshed and shes down again


----------



## JAX

1:59 down again, sternal

2:05 up


----------



## Lindi-loo

shes up again



now im excited


----------



## JAX

Yall ready for a possible all nighter?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Im here all day so I hope its today..did my shopping yesterday too so lotsa chocky bikkies at the ready..come on girl we could do with some excitment


----------



## JAX

2;53 down sternal

3:05 up


----------



## Liz k

lots of ups and downs.......could be.....


----------



## izmepeggy

I hate to .But,I need to go to bed.I will check back later..Nite Ladies


----------



## JAX

3:25 down sternal

3:29 up


----------



## Liz k

3:29 up again


----------



## Eagle

o.k Lala I am here and you have my full attention so feel free to flop and drop


----------



## Liz k

is there anyone watching? im about to fall asleep standing my eyes hurt.......


----------



## Eagle

yep I am here, she has just gone down sternal


----------



## Liz k

thank you thank you..........


----------



## Eagle

Your welcome



sweet dreams


----------



## Jules

sorry,, I was here too, just hadn't refeshed thread. I am interested in what Miss Lala is up to, if not tonight, I don't think she will hold out any longer than 24 hours


----------



## Eagle

yeah Jules she is looking uncomfy so I don't think it will be long.

4.50 am and she is up


----------



## Jules

I love how she is obviously experiencing some uncomfy sensations, but she continues to hoover


----------



## Eagle

if in doubt Ignore! lol


----------



## Jules

I am thinking of heading to bed, she is definitely getting a bit 'busy' but am guessing (probably wrongly- I will cry!) that it won't be just now as dawn is so close.


----------



## Jules

Good night Renee. Let's watch a foalin' tomorrow night


----------



## Eagle

I don't think you will miss much tonight. sweet dreams


----------



## Jules

Looking forward to 'seeing' you tomorrow night, enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Eagle

thanks me too.


----------



## Eagle

well it's 8.35 am and I have to sign out now


----------



## Jules

Just had a quic look while waiting for cookies to bake and saw the bedtime preps, complete with canine 'help'. I am excited and hopeful that Lala will get down to it tonight


----------



## Liz k

Hey Peggy, everything ok there?


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hey Peggy, everything ok there?


Everything around here is fine. Thank you



A tornado touched down a little north of us.In Henryville,Indiana.. .And 1 town south of us the houses were GONE, not just destroyed,they were GONE..I was prepared..I urge people,get a dog tag with 2 numbers and put it on the halters of your horses.If your horses get loose then they can find you..


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm going to get a movie to watch. So I'll be back a little later to watch Lala.


----------



## izmepeggy

Reporting for Lala duty


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Reporting for Lala duty


Ahoy there!

I am here too on and off. My youngest is having a nap, my 4yo is watching a movie and I am sitting down to do some study.


----------



## Liz k

glad to hear all is well with you Peggy, was worried all day when I didnt see you on thread.....



:ThumbUp


----------



## Jules

oops, totally forgot to say that I am glad that you didn't get blown away like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz, those kind of storms must be so terrifiying


----------



## izmepeggy

They found a 20 month old in a field..They air lifted the baby to Louisville.They don't know were she/he came from or who the parents are.


----------



## Jules

Oh goodness, that is so awful. Poor little babe







Hope the parents are okay.


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh, I'm on Marestare now.I WAS APPROVED..Goes to show you they will approve ANYBODY.


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> Oh goodness, that is so awful. Poor little babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the parents are okay.


Me too Jules..My prayers are with them.


----------



## Jules

has the danger passed now Peggy?

I can't really comprehend what it would be like to be faced with such a storm. We get cyclones in Australia, but not in the area that I live.


----------



## izmepeggy

UPDATE: The baby's parents have been found..Still in critical condition but should be okay..Jules,the storms are OUT of here..


----------



## MeganH

Oh my goodness, Peggy! It is over now, isn't it?? Sounds like it was horrible.


----------



## izmepeggy

Now if Lala would only have that foal :arg! ..Then we would all be happy.


----------



## Liz k

Lala`s on my last nerve......Hum..I think Lala`s door is accidently going to be open.......



:whistling


----------



## vickie gee

Good night Lala. I am going to bed to you can have that baby without me staring at you.


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> UPDATE: The baby's parents have been found..Still in critical condition but should be okay..Jules,the storms are OUT of here..


Thank goodness for them all. What a relief. Thanks so much for updating as I felt 'ick' just thinking about that poor family.


----------



## izmepeggy

I was also Jules..It went North of us, and South of us..I am so thankful. But, my prayers go up to all that did get hit by these awful storms..I know poor Cassie is fighting a flood and she is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## izmepeggy

So I thought the best way to relieve my stress, was to dye my hair .



Or should I say,touch up time.



I had thought about going blue,but,then I thought I wasn't old enough for that..But then again I've seen 20 year olds with blue hair.



What the heck, it's only hair..I should have gone purple.


----------



## Jules

Ooo purple, your pony wouldn't know what to think! What colour did it end up turning out?

Off topic, but seeing as Lala is standing around not having a foal -Peggy, do you drive your mini?


----------



## izmepeggy

Blonde as usual..I'm training him to drive..Been ground driving him..


----------



## Jules

blonde is great, that comes from one blonde to another 

I am training Hercules to drive too! I am not as far along as you are though, I am still yet to mouth him (think you call it bitting?)


----------



## izmepeggy

I started ground driving with the halter..Then put the bridle on and started driving with the bit..Isaac will be three this May.


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> blonde is great, that comes from one blonde to another
> 
> I am training Hercules to drive too! I am not as far along as you are though, I am still yet to mouth him (think you call it bitting?)


When you go gray, you go blonde.


----------



## Jules

Aw our boys are the same age!


----------



## izmepeggy

How come you haven't started driving him in the bridle?


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> When you go gray, you go blonde.











I didn't think of that!


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> How come you haven't started driving him in the bridle?


I have had him since January 21st but until then he was totally unhandled, as in 'never been touched in his life unhandled'. He was on a property where there were 50+ horses that were running in four seperate herds. He has come soooooooooo far in such a short time, I just wanted him rock solid every step of the way before I moved on to the next step. I think he will turn out really well, he has such a naturally solid personality and tractable nature.

Bitting will be my goal over the next few weeks.


----------



## izmepeggy

In that case,don't rush him..The last thing you want to do is scare him..Glad he found a good home with you..


----------



## JAX

2:19 down sternal

2:28 flat

2:29 sternal

2:31 up


----------



## izmepeggy

Poor Lala..I feel so sorry for her..On second thought..Poor Liz,I REALLY feel sorry for HER.


----------



## izmepeggy

2:27 out flat

2:29 back sternal

2:30 back up

2:33 standing in her corner


----------



## Eagle

she wasn't very comfy


----------



## JAX

izmepeggy said:


> Poor Lala..I feel so sorry for her..On second thought..Poor Liz,I REALLY feel sorry for HER.


Yah Im not sure how well Liz will stay up after last night... I will not be much help as I actually have to get up at a decent time. Dangit!


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm watching a movie and have been coming and checking on her often..If I see her pacing or anything out of the ordinary I will bring the movie in here and watch it on the puter.


----------



## izmepeggy

3:00 and standing in her corner


----------



## JAX

Thank You Peggy!


----------



## Jules

I am checking every half hour or so, I realy hope it is tonight for her sake..and ours!


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm watching a SCARY movie..






and checking every 5 min. or so..


----------



## izmepeggy

3:38 and down she goes,sternal

4:00 and up


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> I'm watching a SCARY movie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and checking every 5 min. or so..


You brave woman!!! I am such a chicken, I can't watch anything scary at all.


----------



## izmepeggy

That's why I have to stop the movie



and check on Lala...Less intense that way.



LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Lala looks like a snowflake appaloosa...lol


----------



## Jules

izmepeggy said:


> Lala looks like a snowflake appaloosa...lol


She does! She must have wanted to change her 'do' tonight like someone else we know  She didn't go blonde, but spotty


----------



## Jules

she isn't going to go tonight is she


----------



## izmepeggy

4:40 down sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> She does! She must have wanted to change her 'do' tonight like someone else we know  She didn't go blonde, but spotty












Good one Jules


----------



## izmepeggy

4:55 and flat out

4:58 and sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Come on Lala..


----------



## izmepeggy

I hate to but I have to go to bed..After all, it is 6:00 AM here, and Lord knows I need my beauty sleep..lol..NITE JULES


----------



## Jules

Nighty Night Peggy. That was the most hilarous emoticon ever by the way!!!!

She is flat out and running in her sleep 05:31. No baby.....


----------



## Jules

Liz, know you are asleep now..but seriously, have you got a loop tape running?!





Am going to bid the vacuuming Lala good night.

I was sooooo hopeful she would just do it tonight.


----------



## MeganH

Wow, Lala. Seriously?? I wake up every morning and think I will find a baby in your stall with you. Isn't it time yet??


----------



## targetsmom

I missed it by seconds but a huge congrats!!! I am sharing the link with my 4-H kids.


----------



## MeganH

OMG! I missed this by a few minutes! I put the cams down and fed and she foaled while I was feeding!

CONGRATS!! Looks like a beautiful colored filly!

Filly just took a poop



Good girl!


----------



## cassie

Wow liZ congratulations!! Naughty lala foaling while I and Jules n Peggy are all asleep! Will check back in when I wake up full! Congrats Liz!! Thanks goodness!


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks for posting pic of daddy - I was wondering where the cream gene came from. She looks like a beauty!


----------



## Eagle

oh NOOOOOOOO I missed it but I am so happy that all went well, Thanks Diane for your notes and the pic of that stunning daddy. Come on Liz we NEED pics of this darling little girl.

What time was she born?







 CONGRATS LIZ AND LALA


----------



## Liz k

Hi guys all is well Lala did great!!!!!!! baby is a sliver buckskin (o yea) and is very healthy Lala decided to bless us at 8:30 this am thank god I was up........sorry Peggy, Jules, cassey she didnt wait for yall.........I cant Say THANKS enough for all the help now do we have enough left in us for 5 more? I will post pics asap


----------



## Eagle

*SILVER BUCKSKIN FILLY *some girls get all the luck


----------



## Liz k

*Heres some pics more to come....*


----------



## MeganH

This little filly was well worth the wait! Congrats!

I do have a question about blankets for newborn foals. Where is a good place to find them? My local feed store has dog blankets that look perfect for a mini foal... I didn't want to get it if it wasn't going to fit though. What is the typical measurement for a newborn?


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Congratulations again, Liz. And YES -- we can do 5 more!!!
> 
> Who carries the silver gene? Daddy?


Yes daddy must have the silver gene......


----------



## izmepeggy

Absolutely gorgeous.CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And when can I pick her up?...LOL


----------



## Jules

BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my, what a gorgeous little girl!! Well done Lala and many congratulations to you Liz. Brilliant, just brilliant!!



:yeah

Has your vet prescribed something for the foal due to Lala's being on anti-b's etc.?

And yes, 5 more? No sweat!!


----------



## Jules

I can't beieve I just cried happy tears for a wee foal on the other side of the world. Just lovely. So glad that all turned out well, I am so very happy for Lala,babe and you, Liz!!!








YEAH!!!!!! Glad baby has fed well and opened its bowels, all looks great. Siiiighhhh, what a beautiful way to start my Sunday.


----------



## vickie gee

Yay, congrats. Pretty filly. Yep, Lala waited for me to go to bed and sleep late. I missed it but Diane did a good job announcing the play by play. Glad Lala and little one are doing good.


----------



## targetsmom

Just wanted to say thanks to Diane for posting that very timely message this morning when Lala was foaling. I was able to just catch the end of it & sent the link to my 8 4-H members and most of THEM got to see the foal shortly after she arrived. Then we started our meeting this afternoon with another look at the cam for anyone who missed it. Thank you for letting all of us into your barn and for everyone who is watching and posting!! I figure that they are unlikely to catch any of our 3 mares foaling so that may be the closest they get to seeing a birth. Needless to say, they were all very excited - kids, parents, and grandparents!


----------



## lucky lodge

congrats on a stunning little girl............


----------



## Liz k

Hi everyone Baby is on meds and momma is to...No I havent thought of a name so I was thinking if yall could help me with that? The start of her name will be Lady K`s Destinys-----------Please......ok now that Lala done, no break Lovie, I think will be next, Crissy (Lalas mom) and then Dixie, will stop there for now so eyes are still needed...once again THANK YOU to all the aunties good work.....


----------



## Liz k

more pics


----------



## vickie gee

*OOOOOOGH....Lala. Beautiful baby.*


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,I wanted you to know I am still here ooowwwwen and aaaaawwwwwwen...LOL..


----------



## Eagle

me too peggy.


----------



## Lindi-loo

CONGRATULATIONS.. shes a beautiful baby


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations! Too cute for words.


----------



## Liz k

Ok moved the girls around....Lovie in first stall, Crissy in second stall both are due on same day and will do milk strip tonight.....Thanks


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,how far along is Lovie? Has she had other foals?..Inquiring minds,want to know..LOL


----------



## Liz k

Lovie has had two other foals both colts and palaminos ill post pics of them also Lovie and Crissy are 315 days


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Lovie has had two other foals both colts and palaminos ill post pics of them also Lovie and Crissy are 315 days


What day did they deliver last time?


----------



## Liz k

Heres Lovies past colts...first pic is Remington and second is Dreamy


----------



## izmepeggy

9:46 she was really kicking at her tummy..Maybe paying the baby back.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Heres Lovies past colts...first pic is Remington and second is Dreamy


Beautiful babies..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> What day did they deliver last time?


Lovie 321 and 326

Crissy 329, 323, 318


----------



## izmepeggy

So, the race is on to see who is first...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

She sure is going to town with her left leg


----------



## Liz k

Yep the race is on......I think Lovie first but I have been wrong before.....I think Lovie has girl so dont know that will change when she delivers hope we dont have another Lala 20 days past due



ray


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm glad you put Lala and the baby where you had the yearlings..We get a peek every now and then..I just saw the baby.


----------



## Liz k

I did that just for you Peggy....didnt want you go through withdrawls...hahahahaha

Ill keep posting pics of her also need some name suggestions


----------



## vickie gee

Liz k said:


> Yep the race is on......I think Lovie first but I have been wrong before.....I think Lovie has girl so dont know that will change when she delivers hope we dont have another Lala 20 days past due
> 
> 
> 
> ray


I love the name Lovie. I was actually going to name Faith's foal Lovie but instead got an Elvis.



Your Lovie is very striking.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> I did that just for you Peggy....didnt want you go through withdrawls...hahahahaha
> 
> Ill keep posting pics of her also need some name suggestions


Aw Liz, your the best.


----------



## Liz k

vickie gee said:


> I love the name Lovie. I was actually going to name Faith's foal Lovie but instead got an Elvis.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Lovie is very striking.


Thank you Vickie, I cant take credit for name bought her, but it fits her very well........



izmepeggy said:


> Aw Liz, your the best.


back at ya


----------



## cassie

WOW she has had stunning foals in the past! standing quietly now at 11:37pm

is she in foal to the same daddy again?

can't wait to see this little one!

hope it is a little filly for you  a little friend for Lala's baby... does she have a name yet? she is gorgeous!


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> WOW she has had stunning foals in the past! standing quietly now at 11:37pm
> 
> is she in foal to the same daddy again?
> 
> can't wait to see this little one!
> 
> hope it is a little filly for you  a little friend for Lala's baby... does she have a name yet? she is gorgeous!


No Name yet anybody have suggestions for names?


----------



## izmepeggy

Lady K`s Destinys Dun N Diamonds



Dun N Diamonds was my big horse, Boas mom..I always loved that name..She was a buttermilk buckskin. And we called her Dee Dee


----------



## Liz k

I like looks like Lala`s baby has a name.........................thanks Peggy Dee Dee it is


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> I like looks like Lala`s baby has a name.........................thanks Peggy Dee Dee it is



Yeh !!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

12:27 and down she goes sternal


----------



## Eagle

morning all



12.48 am and all is quiet


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee


----------



## izmepeggy

She likes sweeping the stall like Lala..


----------



## Eagle

every now and then we get a glimpse of Dee Dee as she plays


----------



## izmepeggy

Dee Dee looks so cute in her little blanket.


----------



## Eagle

Peggy could you watch LB for 15 minutes cos I have a problem?


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm here...sorry I forget to refresh...lol


----------



## Eagle

great thanks I am leaving now and will be asap. Ladybug has a full bag so she needs watching. Thanks


----------



## izmepeggy

I'll be right here..


----------



## Eagle

thanks Peggy, I am back now.


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm going to go to bed..I didn't go to work tonight because I caught a bug and I really need to be in bed.



Later Ladies and Lovie


----------



## Eagle

oh no, sorry to hear that. Sweet dreams and I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## cassie

how is Lovie looking today Liz?


----------



## Liz k

Some Pics of Lala`s filly Dee Dee


----------



## Liz k

Dee Dee outside like a big girl.....

Oh and yes Lovie and Crissy all tucked in for the nite......


----------



## cassie

NAW what a stunning little baby!!!! <3!!! absoloutly gorgeous! hehe lala loves her baby!  so cute!


----------



## izmepeggy

Isn't she the little princess


----------



## MeganH

Dee Dee is gorgeous!


----------



## Liz k

Hi Miss Peggy thank you for my name


----------



## cassie

hello baby!!!! how sweet! love her name!


----------



## vickie gee

She is tooooooooo cute!


----------



## Liz k

Lovie udders big and hard testing 200 hardness( 3 of 4 squares) so not far now..........I think being in Lala`s stall is pushing her right along.....

Crissy udders still flabby testing 100 hardness........

Dixie just starting to develop udders, so still have awhile to go.........


----------



## Eagle

sounds like Dee Dee will have a playmate soon



Thanks for the pics Liz, she sure is adorable and well worth the wait.


----------



## cassie

YAY very exciting news!!! will be watching her Liz! can't wait! who is she in foal to?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> YAY very exciting news!!! will be watching her Liz! can't wait! who is she in foal to?


all the mares comming up are bred to the palamino stallion........


----------



## cassie

YAY half brother or sisters to Dee Dee!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is gorgeous Liz, such a cute little honey bunch! (my g/daughter is known as DD, has been all her life although not her real name, but I'm sure she would be proud and thrilled to share her name with such a pretty little baby.





Being a bit cheeky and just for comparison, here is my DD three or four years ago doing a promotion for a friends new health and beauty salon!






and DD with her Aunt Angela (dont ask - families get complicated!!)






With your permssion Liz, I would love to e-mail my Deed a picture of your Dee Dee?


----------



## Liz k

AnnaC said:


> Oh she is gorgeous Liz, such a cute little honey bunch! (my g/daughter is known as DD, has been all her life although not her real name, but I'm sure she would be proud and thrilled to share her name with such a pretty little baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a bit cheeky and just for comparison, here is my DD three or four years ago doing a promotion for a friends new health and beauty salon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DD with her Aunt Angela (dont ask - families get complicated!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your permssion Liz, I would love to e-mail my Deed a picture of your Dee Dee?


Of course Anna............they are both beautiful.......


----------



## Eagle

Yes Anna, she is beautiful and looks full of fun.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hi Miss Peggy thank you for my name


Your welcome


----------



## izmepeggy

My computer has been on the fritz..Shutting down with no reason..I have to shut it down today,I'm having a new furnace put in and they will be turning off the breaker..


----------



## Liz k

girls put up for the nite it should go to raining tonight or tomorrow so if cam problems let me know...Thanks

will update soon on Lovie, crissy and Dixie


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> My computer has been on the fritz..Shutting down with no reason..I have to shut it down today,I'm having a new furnace put in and they with will be turn off the breaker..


Hurry back Peggy miss typing with you



on the furnace......lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I will be watching Lovie for a while tonight..Furnace guys are finishing up tomorrow and my tremors are really bad today.

.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, here is a picture of Boa's mom. He was maybe an hour old when this picture was taken..She was a halter horse and won a lot of Futurities in halter.

.


----------



## izmepeggy

Gosh Lovie,can you get any bigger?..


----------



## izmepeggy

Just saw Lala and Dee Dee..Sure put a smile on my face


----------



## cassie

yeah I see Dee Dee!! she is SO cute! Lovie didn't appreciate her being near her hay though!

sorry the next mare in the stall... is it Chrissie? she just swished her tail and kicked her tummy, thought Id let you know lol


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> yeah I see Dee Dee!! she is SO cute! Lovie didn't appreciate her being near her hay though!
> 
> sorry the next mare in the stall... is it Chrissie? she just swished her tail and kicked her tummy, thought Id let you know lol


Yes Cassie the mare next to Lovie is Crissy...thanks for letting me know..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie,I LOVE



your new Avatar .. Great picture of you and Finn..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Liz, here is a picture of Boa's mom. He was maybe an hour old when this picture was taken..She was a halter horse and won a lot of Futurities in halter.
> 
> .



Pretty mare, boa`s cute too...yea lovie will prob get alittle bigger looking, shes 28 inches so she always look huge.hahahahaha

Hope you start feeling better, are you taking meds? correctly


----------



## izmepeggy

Yes Mother.



Any kind of stress or illness makes my tremors worst..Just something I have to deal with. :arg!


----------



## cassie

haha thanks Peggy lol he is my special man! 

ok cool Chrissy is lovely! oh I see Dee Dee again!

is Lovie Buckskin?


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Yes Mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Any kind of stress or illness makes my tremors worst..Just something I have to deal with. :arg!






:rofl


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> haha thanks Peggy lol he is my special man!
> 
> ok cool Chrissy is lovely! oh I see Dee Dee again!
> 
> is Lovie Buckskin?


Lovie is a silver buckskin, I guess thats kind of what Dee Dee will look like when she`s a big girl but taller....lol


----------



## Liz k

Dang it I was outside playing with Dee Dee and now im all clogged up....I hate being allergic to horses...........


----------



## cassie

yeah that must really suck Liz! I would hate that!!

I have to go out now... Peggy can you keep an eye on Ladybug for me please? until Renee comes on??

Thanks heaps sweetie


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> yeah that must really suck Liz! I would hate that!!
> 
> I have to go out now... Peggy can you keep an eye on Ladybug for me please? until Renee comes on??
> 
> Thanks heaps sweetie


Will do Cassie..


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

All looks peaceful 10:40pm


----------



## izmepeggy

BUGS AGAIN..I'M SENDING BUG SPRAY :arg!


----------



## izmepeggy

I hate to, but I really need to lie down..Lovie looks fine.Tail action but that's about it..Nite all.


----------



## Eagle

Night Peggy, I hope you feel better in the morning


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I hate to, but I really need to lie down..Lovie looks fine.Tail action but that's about it..Nite all.


nite nite Peggy


----------



## Liz k

Girls up for night........

Lovies udders filling...not long (I hope)

Crissy udders still need some work

dixie udders well lets just say starving baby...lol


----------



## JAX

Dixie will make plenty of milk when the time is right, she can give Chrissy a run for her money in the baggage department!! As you well know her foals have never been needy for milk. As a matter of fact Dixie even fed two babies for awhile!!


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> Dixie will make plenty of milk when the time is right, she can give Chrissy a run for her money in the baggage department!! As you well know her foals have never been needy for milk. As a matter of fact Dixie even fed two babies for awhile!!


Oh yea I forgot she did feed two foals at once....and im only calling it like it is.....STARVING......lol



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Liz k

........................................UPDATE...............................................

Crissy boobs not as full as Lovies but thier testing the same on milk 200 hardness, 300 is where they need to be and Dixie well that hasent changed baby would still starve right now.............


----------



## Eagle

morning girls



thanks for the laugh first thing



just what I needed

1.07am and the girls are on a food marathon


----------



## AnnaC

Lots of butt rubbing and itching going on at the moment!!


----------



## Eagle

i called Liz cos Lovie is acting strange


----------



## cassie

just about to head to bed but saw your post...

Lovie standing quielty, with unenthusiastic tail swishing happening... maybe she knows what is to come... and is trying to restrict her movement hoping it will stop the inevitable hee hee.

sorry I haven't posted much, have been watching during the day... been a little crazy, my Uncle has gone really silly with Dad away n him n I had a big argument hee hee





he was being so rude and I wouldn't stand for it! someone had to stand up for my poor Dad who wasn't even there!!!!!



but we have all calmed down now... kinda lol

I have the barn alarm up so hopefully I will catch Lovie foaling!!



night everyone


----------



## Liz k

Lovie will be staying in stall longer due to several ploppy poos and vulva swollen, and heavy breathing so will do milk test and then see if she can go out for some sun..............


----------



## MeganH




----------



## Eagle

Liz, I



felt such an idiot after I put the phone down cos she stopped


----------



## cassie

Yay how very exciting for you!! I will be watching n will wait to see the milk test results 

Renee we all make mistakes lol she is definitley getting closer


----------



## Liz k

Ok milk strip said 300 hardness udders dont feel completly full but we know that doesnt mean awhole lot when its time its time......she just has that look to her so Renee you did great on noticing the changes we will see how long she takes i see lots of signs though.........

3:49 cam time let Lovie out first thing she did roll, second awhole lot of butt rubbing sooooo maybe soon


----------



## Liz k

Girls eating dinner and up for nite, storms moving in so if cam issues please let me know, Im on Hughs and thier having some issues I think due to the solar storm which should end tomorrow......thanks for the extra eyes, I think Lovie might be close............


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Will be watching! Good luck Lovie!


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Liz, I
> 
> 
> 
> felt such an idiot after I put the phone down cos she stopped



Renee please dont, feel free to call anytime day or night.......


----------



## cassie

8:18pm Lovie grazing stall


----------



## cassie

Lovie and Chrissy both down sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

8:46 and Lovie is up


----------



## izmepeggy

My puter is now working properly




.Looks like just in time. I'm off work tonight



, so will be watching. I had LB withdraws really bad.


----------



## Liz k

HI PEGGY MISSED YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Missed you too Liz


----------



## cassie

missed you Peggy! so glad your back!! yipee!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie..I saw your outside cam



..AND STAY AWAY FROM THE WATER..


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> missed you Peggy! so glad your back!! yipee!!


Missed you too Cassie


----------



## izmepeggy

Dee Dee is having a ball running around the stall..She sure is a little spit fire.


----------



## Liz k

Like mama like daughter Dee Dee is having fun


----------



## Eagle

Morning all


----------



## izmepeggy

Good morning Renee


----------



## Eagle

how are you today Peggy?


----------



## izmepeggy

Great Renee. How about yourself? Any thing exciting?...lol


----------



## Eagle

all is well here,


----------



## izmepeggy

Good to hear..And when is your foal due?


----------



## izmepeggy

Dee Dee is putting on a show



Do I see Liberty classes in the future ..She sure likes Lovie..


----------



## izmepeggy

1:27 lying sternal


----------



## Eagle

you missed her last night having a major tantrum cos she wanted to feed and mum Lala wouldn't get up,



she was throwing herself all over the place and climbing on mum and bucking at her





My girls are not due until May and June


----------



## Liz k

Bad Bad lil girl.....HYPER BABY


----------



## izmepeggy

wished I was home..She sure puts on a show..I bet it was funny..Especially when they are that small and throw a tantrum


----------



## Eagle

yes it was hilarious I only saw half her tantrum cos she kept going off screen, I so wish we could watch her, instead of these boring fat mares


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to tell you a story about naming a foal..When my Dee Dee was carrying Boa I joked about a name..The father was a running Quarter horse I had, named "Touchin Home." I told everybody I was going to name the Baby "Touchin Myself". I got the biggest laugh and my Vet thought I was crazy...But it was sssooo funny,because I always kept a straight face when I told them..LOL..I still think it's funny..lol..They all thought I was serious.


----------



## izmepeggy

1:44 and out flat

1:48 now up


----------



## Eagle

you are a nutcase


----------



## izmepeggy

I just have a sense of humor



Maybe a little twisted, but all in fun..Did that wake you up Renee?..lol


----------



## Eagle

almost British



I can't help myself from laughing if someone falls over





brb, I have to take Alby to school


----------



## izmepeggy

Later Renee..Drive safely


----------



## izmepeggy

WORDS TO LIVE BY


----------



## izmepeggy

I hate to but I need to go to bed..I have to get up earlier than usual.See ya later



And Lovie is standing taking a nap.


----------



## Eagle

Night Peggy


----------



## Liz k

Girls up and their dirty been raining all day with temp of 40 so no baths.......Lovie did lots of running so hope that baby dont have brain damage hahahahah.....Thanks guys for keeping eyes on them


----------



## cassie

hahah poor Lovie's baby! any other updates to report Liz?


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm here watching



A friend of mine is watching MS also.


----------



## izmepeggy




----------



## izmepeggy

Pee A Boo Liz..I must say you look lovely tonight..hehehe


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Pee A Boo Liz..I must say you look lovely tonight..hehehe


Thank you Peggy I can always get a complement from you hehehe Hello to your friend......HELLO

I cant get enough of Dee Dee omg shes such a handful poor Lala......


----------



## izmepeggy

You can always send her my way



And I promise not to mention your pink hat. Oh, wait a minute,I take that back.I think I just told .


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> You can always send her my way
> 
> 
> 
> And I promise not to mention your pink hat. Oh, wait a minute,I take that back.I think I just told .


shhhhhh Peggy ok note to self dont tell you a secret lol........you just let me know when your ready for her........


----------



## izmepeggy

UPS her to me Liz..hehehe


----------



## cassie

naw poor Dee Dee lol 11:28pm Lovie grazing her stall.

Hi Peggy Hi Liz or I should say Night Liz!


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie, Has the water gone down?


----------



## Liz k

Hi guys.. Dee Dee on drugs.......hehehehehe


----------



## izmepeggy

I knew it...lol..I've been watching and laughing. .



Getting ready for the Liberty classes.


----------



## izmepeggy

Lovie has really been pooping a lot tonight...


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Lovie has really been pooping a lot tonight...


yea i agree, but if you ask me thier all full of poo, but we love em anyway


----------



## cassie

Hi Peggy, yeah its gone down again thank goodness



and we are actually having some late summer weather YAY haha she is such a funny filly!!


----------



## JAX

Hey Liz any milk test yet? I want to know how much coffeee i need to make. If I'm gonna get any sleep or if its gonna be up till 6am again



... Am I coming over tonight? Or should I plan on waiting till tomorrow night?


----------



## cassie

Hey Peggy are you able to keep an eye on Amanda's horses? just while I make their beds and feed up for the night?

they are all looking really close and poor Amanda needs all the sleep she can get...

here is the link http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.htm

I'll try to do them as quick as possible....

sorry meant to add while I feed my horses lol


----------



## izmepeggy

will do Cassie


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> Hey Liz any milk test yet? I want to know how much coffeee i need to make. If I'm gonna get any sleep or if its gonna be up till 6am again
> 
> 
> 
> ... Am I coming over tonight? Or should I plan on waiting till tomorrow night?


BS jackie Im sleeping milktest are the same but Lovies boobs are hard and just bearly haha got enough to test, she hasent layed dowm yet tonight Im trying to wait till she goes down to so I can go down.....Lets plain for tomorrow night bring router and were set.......


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Hey Peggy are you able to keep an eye on Amanda's horses? just while I make their beds and feed up for the night?
> 
> they are all looking really close and poor Amanda needs all the sleep she can get...
> 
> here is the link http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/huybersutopiaminiatures.htm
> 
> I'll try to do them as quick as possible....
> 
> sorry meant to add while I feed my horses lol


Hey Cassie I can also watch for a bit......


----------



## cassie

oh thanks heaps both of you!  just doing the bedding now and then will feed ta heaps!


----------



## izmepeggy

I think if Lovie lies down you will have to get a crane to raise her back up...lol


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I think if Lovie lies down you will have to get a crane to raise her back up...lol


To funny Peggy.............hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Liz k

darn my smiley`s not working................... got it

relay for Lovie.....anyone up for awhile? Trying to stay awake but lids weight tooooooooo much.....


----------



## izmepeggy

oh NO


----------



## Eagle

Morning all


----------



## izmepeggy

Morning Renee


----------



## izmepeggy

Frozen Crabs & the Blonde Stewardess 


​

A lawyer boarded an airplane in New Orleans with a box of frozen crabs and asked a blonde stewardess to take care of them for him. 



She took the box and promised to put it in the crew's refrigerator. 



He advised her that he was holding her personally responsible for them staying frozen, mentioning in a very haughty manner that he was a lawyer, and proceeded to rant at her about what would happen if she let them thaw out. 

Needless to say, she was annoyed by his behavior. 



Shortly before landing in New York, she used the intercom to announce to the entire cabin, "Would the lawyer who gave me the crabs in New Orleans, please raise your hand?" 



Not one hand went up ... so she took them home and ate them. 



Two lessons here: 



1. Lawyers aren't as smart as they think they are. 



2. Blondes aren't always as dumb as most folks think.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Frozen Crabs & the Blonde Stewardess
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> A lawyer boarded an airplane in New Orleans with a box of frozen crabs and asked a blonde stewardess to take care of them for him.
> 
> 
> 
> She took the box and promised to put it in the crew's refrigerator.
> 
> 
> 
> He advised her that he was holding her personally responsible for them staying frozen, mentioning in a very haughty manner that he was a lawyer, and proceeded to rant at her about what would happen if she let them thaw out.
> 
> Needless to say, she was annoyed by his behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly before landing in New York, she used the intercom to announce to the entire cabin, "Would the lawyer who gave me the crabs in New Orleans, please raise your hand?"
> 
> 
> 
> Not one hand went up ... so she took them home and ate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Two lessons here:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Lawyers aren't as smart as they think they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Blondes aren't always as dumb as most folks think.




Ok I know Im tired when the first and only word I see in this post is CRABS.....




:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl







Eagle said:


> Morning all


Morning Renee


----------



## izmepeggy

Are you serious ? Or are you pulling my leg? You don't see the whole joke? Must have been when I was editing it...LOL


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Are you serious ? Or are you pulling my leg? You don't see the whole joke? Must have been when I was editing it...LOL


Ok peggy I got it ...........


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Ok peggy I got it ...........


Very funny Liz


----------



## Jules

got cam up and a'happenin.


----------



## Liz k

Jules said:


> got cam up and a'happenin.


Hi Jules, thanks for the eyes im off for a couple hours will set alarm for 4 am cam time...


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules...Good nite Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

2:21 and lying down

2:27 rolled and back up


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to go to bed Ladies..I have to get up early


----------



## Eagle

night Peggy, I will be off soon as well cos it is Saturday morning here and my 4 year old is getting bored.


----------



## Jules

night Peggy.

agle, oh yes, I have been told several times today that what we were doing was 'boring' by my 4yo. Trying to get them all to sleep now..


----------



## JAX

Goodnight all its 3:20AM here and i can stay up no more!


----------



## Jules

G'night Jax.

I am about to watch a movie on my husbands laptop so should be up for at least 2 hours


----------



## Jules

Lala's baby is a mini-vacuum...I shall nickname her dust-buster


----------



## cassie

Haha Jules you are funny what movie are you going to watch?


----------



## Eagle

5.10am and these girls are just way too boring


----------



## Jules

We wre going to watch 'The Help', but it didn't download properly, so watched 'Bucky Larson..' which was kinda mindless but that was ok as we are both feeling a bit 'bleh' anyway. Oh and it poured with rain about an hour ago too, what the?! It was clear as can be when the sun went down this evening.

What are you up to Cassie?


----------



## Jules

Nearly 0600 cam-time (11pm for me) so think that Liz will be up and about shorty, if not already.

All is quiet Mare 1 (Lovie?) is sternal and has been for a while, looks restful except for occasional scratch and look to side as if to say 'quit wriggling little baby'. Mare in next stall scratching butt on the dividing fence.


----------



## Eagle

6.30am and all is quiet


----------



## Liz k

Thanks guys I sooo needed the help and sleep......does the body good.......hows everyone this am?


----------



## vickie gee

Liz k said:


> Thanks guys I sooo needed the help and sleep......does the body good.......hows everyone this am?


I feel rested but I look like a cross between a tumbleweed and a hag! I slept late; it has been a looooooong week. At least the sun is shining and some of the rain skipped us. I am about to go pick up limbs that have fallen and re-start a brush pile burning. More rain predicted in the am. Checked in on forum to see if I missed any babies being born. I didn't, did I?


----------



## Eagle

No worries Liz


----------



## AnnaC

How are they all progressing Liz - can you give us (me in particular!) an update on udders plus dates please - old age keeps kicking in and I forget things easily. LOL!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Lovie is so confused as to which stall is HERS..


----------



## Liz k

AnnaC said:


> How are they all progressing Liz - can you give us (me in particular!) an update on udders plus dates please - old age keeps kicking in and I forget things easily. LOL!!


Hi Anna Lovie and Crissy both are 321 days and Lovies udders are close Crissy still needs fill more alittle more be to be her normal......hope that helps I will do check tonight so hopefully will have something to report.....



izmepeggy said:


> Lovie is so confused as to which stall is HERS..


BRAIN FARTS


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, why is our time 2 hours apart now? Cam says 8:52 my time is 10:52..We don't go into Daylight Savings time until 2:00AM


----------



## izmepeggy

Lovie has been pawing the ground.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Liz, why is our time 2 hours apart now? Cam says 8:52 my time is 10:52..We don't go into Daylight Savings time until 2:00AM


IDK I dont deal with cam stuff I think MS does that but not sure


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> IDK I dont deal with cam stuff I think MS does that but not sure


So what is the real time there Liz?


----------



## JAX

Liz time right now is 10:15pm


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> Liz time right now is 10:15pm


Yep 10:15 pm


----------



## izmepeggy

You think they turned the cam time BACK instead of FORWARD?...LOL Cam time is 9;22

Okay,I'm confused and it doesn't take much for me to be confused...lol


----------



## Jules

are we having a foal, can see you behind her Liz

or checking udder?


----------



## izmepeggy

So how does she look Liz?



And can't forget little Dee Dee's blanket


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules..How are you today?


----------



## Jules

good, Peggy



Hows about you?

Just got home fro fishing with the kids, turned Cam on and there is Liz behind and I was thinking, wowsers, what did I miss? lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Did you catch anything? LOL..Liz was hiding...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Now that is what makes a nice well adjusted baby..To be loved on..


----------



## Liz k

ok heres some Lovie boobies


----------



## Liz k

Jules said:


> good, Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows about you?
> 
> Just got home fro fishing with the kids, turned Cam on and there is Liz behind and I was thinking, wowsers, what did I miss? lol


Not a thing Jules just checking her out and getting pics......


----------



## Jules

Well, you had me going for a sec there Liz 

Nic fuzz-boob pics.


----------



## Jules

2346 sternal, was shifted back-legs and looking heavy-preggy uncomfy right before hand

Liz in bckground so mare in second stall jumped up, maybe hoping more food was imminent


----------



## izmepeggy

Come on Lovie


----------



## izmepeggy

and up she goes.


----------



## izmepeggy

CAMERA LIZ It went funky for a min..Now it's fine..


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to get ready for bed..Daylight savings time is going to kill me for a week..But,I love it..Getting up early tomorrow and spend time with the horses..Going to get around 66 and I am going to take advantage of it..Nite all..


----------



## Liz k

nite nite Peggy


----------



## Jules

Gnight Peggy.

Liz you must be a vampire, you never sleep at nght.

Miss L is looking rather agitated?

and shes up again

grazing happily 0313


----------



## Jules

\


----------



## AnnaC

4.0am and all quiet.


----------



## Jules

I am off to bed. Nighty night


----------



## Liz k

Running late today (time change) girls just fed will do update shortly and we have a new mare to watch her name is also Lovie and shes 300 days, a maiden and in the stall next to cristy (third stall) cant see real good right now but will prob switch with crissy tomorrow.....well see...thanks


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm not going to be able to watch tonight..Have to shower, wash clothes and get ready for work..I will check back when I get off..A baby maybe?????..LOL


----------



## Liz k

Have a good nite Peggy.....see you soon


----------



## Liz k

Lovie 350 hardness, udders big and full

Crissy 250 hardness, udders big and hard, someone finally told Crissy that Lovie was beating her and Crissy not having any of that.......

the new Madien mare (Lovie) another one, udders small and just starting to develop.........

Dixie flabby (water ballon) udders

OMG Hope yall dont get confused.....I am


----------



## JAX

3:08 am New mare is causing quite the ruckus



. Maybe it will keep Lovie and Chrissy from going this am...


----------



## Jules

Liz k said:


> Lovie 350 hardness, udders big and full
> 
> Crissy 250 hardness, udders big and hard, someone finally told Crissy that Lovie was beating her and Crissy not having any of that.......
> 
> the new Madien mare (Lovie) another one, udders small and just starting to develop.........
> 
> Dixie flabby (water ballon) udders
> 
> OMG Hope yall dont get confused.....I am


yep confused lol

I have been watching but not posting , although I imagine I will head to bed in the next hour. The 'maiden mare' I am waiting on (40wk +10days) just texted and said she is having tightenings 5-7 minutes apart, painless but constant. Fingers crossed for babies a-go-go, both equine and human.


----------



## Eagle

I have just called Liz cos Dee dee has her rug half off


----------



## cassie

Udders are looking real good!! Hmm day light savings.... Hmmm I suppose I better check when ours start or we all shall be very late for school n work lol

Keep us updated Liz I will have her up tomorrow right now I am headed to bed just after i put some cream on my finger... Really there is a good reason why mummy dearest does the ironing hee hee woops


----------



## izmepeggy

Good morning




I see Lovie is still in the running...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm not going to be much help this week..With the break in the weather we are having I have a lot of training to get back to..I've got to start Isaac back in harness and see what he has retained after being off all winter..Then my boyfriend ( gosh I don't know what else to call him,but we have been seeing each other for 11 years..lol ) he is having an operation on his leg Friday..So I will be at the hospital most of the time consoling him this weekend..You know how men are..The big babies...lol..He has a clogged artery in his leg and he has been putting this off..I really shouldn't take it lightly,I know he must be worried..But I will be up for just a little longer then I must go to bed..


----------



## Liz k

Lovie 350 hardness

Crissy 300 hardness

New Lovie flabby boobs more milk vein then boobs

Dixie flabby boobs

This is the update


----------



## Eagle

2.20am and Lovie looks restless, she seems to be rocking from one foot to another which I haven't seen before


----------



## JAX

I saw that too, she was facing Chrissy when I saw her doing it. Well Ladies it is 3:00am here and I must get some sleep. Hopefully I will get a call soooooometime that she is down and pushing!


----------



## cassie

Come on Lovie Ladybug has just given Amanda a gorgeous little pinto filly! now its your turn to gie up your baby to your mummy!


----------



## Eagle

3.50 am and she is rocking again


----------



## Eagle

liz it is 8.15am are you up yet?


----------



## Eagle

Diane is the cam running ok for you? it is deathly slow for me


----------



## Eagle

This is Lovie and behind her is Crissy


----------



## Liz k

Hi gals sorry I was off thread due to internet issues but yes Lovie has been acting really wierd and hopefully after rebooting comp that takes care of the prob with cam speed if not let me know I will be on threads tonight...........


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, but it's "shuttering" rather than a smooth flow. What's this girl's name?? I'm getting confused in my old age with all these cams up. I always check the thread name but since this is a continuation of Lala's thread and the mares got moved around, I forget who I'm watching. Could someone please update the names for this old lady?


Hi Diane, I know what you mean with age.....heres the running order

Lovie (buckskin) 324 days had 2 previous foals 1 at 321 days and 1 at 323 days...Hardness says anytime now

Crissy(bay pinto) 324 days several foals goes from 319 days to 330 days.....Hardness just below Lovies

****************the next 2 stalls arent visiable to well but as those girls get closer and the ones infront foal they will be moved into cam view*****************

Lovie (outside mare)maiden just over 300 days huge milk veins, not much udders

Dixie (solid bay) several foals 322 days flabby boobs.....

I know HOW CONFUSING......SORRY


----------



## Liz k

*****************************************************UPDATE****************************************************

Lovie and Crissy now testing exactly the same 350 hardness so not sure which will go first.......Lovie had ploppy poos today and crissy has ploppy poos tonight....so your guess is as good as mine, but I do have a feeling this may get busy for me..........................


----------



## Liz k

Hi Cassie I have a question and decided to post on my board rather then yours but...Im wanting to change the heading on my thread to remove Lala since she already foaled but cant seem to find out how do you know how?


----------



## cassie

sure Liz



took me ages to figure it out but eventually I did





you go into your first page of your thread, and hit efit, then hit full edit or whatever it is lol

you can then change the heading words and hit save n your done





hope that is ok explaining LOL let me know if not and I will try explain better hehe


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> sure Liz
> 
> 
> 
> took me ages to figure it out but eventually I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you go into your first page of your thread, and hit efit, then hit full edit or whatever it is lol
> 
> you can then change the heading words and hit save n your done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that is ok explaining LOL let me know if not and I will try explain better hehe


THANK YOU PERFECT IT WORKED......


----------



## Eagle

well done


----------



## JAX

Lovie just made a ploppy looking poo right in the middle of her stall. Just thought I'd make a note of it cause it was a little different than normal.


----------



## Jules

I am off watching for the night, my maiden mare is contacting 2:10 and is heading to the hospital soon. Putting my kids to bed and heading off to meet her there, my other maiden mare has had a show today, so looks like things are warming up with her. It's a good night for birthing..or foaling!



Hope you all get some babes happening here, I will check in when I get home x


----------



## Liz k

bye Jules good luck...keep us updated


----------



## Eagle

Good luck Jules


----------



## izmepeggy

I see the race is still on between Lovie and Crissy..And I can see it now..Them both going down at the same time....LOL..I shouldn't joke about that..But it could happen. I hate not being able to watch,but I just got home and they worked us to death at work and I am ready to drop..See you ladies later..


----------



## Eagle

5.25am and both girls are down


----------



## Liz k

cams will be down for awhile cleaning stalls.......be back soon


----------



## Liz k

Ok cams back up, girls still in pasture be in soon......


----------



## cassie

hee hee how cute is this!! 


Dee Dee and the puppy having a great time  so cute!

how are they looking tonight Liz?


----------



## Liz k

Girls up for night....update soon doing BBQ


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> hee hee how cute is this!! View attachment 6815
> 
> 
> Dee Dee and the puppy having a great time  so cute!
> 
> how are they looking tonight Liz?


THANK YOU CASSIE I NEEDED THE LAUGH...lol ill let you know when I do check but Im going out on a limb and saying there in that holding patteren I wish one would just do something..........


----------



## cassie

I'm very glad I caught it then Liz



hope you have a lovely evening and these girls decide to do something for you! I sure know how it feels to go crazy with the waiting!! lol


----------



## Liz k

Lovie`s milk test 375 almost to 400 hardness but ph is still alittle high so at this point it could be anytime....

Crissy`s milk test 350 still hardness and ph is high so a few more days on her I think........

Lovie(outside mare) still flabby

Dixie udders starting to fill but still flabby


----------



## Liz k

Hey guys if anyone theres can you please keep eye out for me? I need to get some sleep I think I drank to much coffee my tummy not feeling well at the moment.........


----------



## AnnaC

Nearly 3.40am and all is quiet!


----------



## Eagle

5.15am and still quiet. I hope you feel better tomorrow Liz


----------



## cassie

8:04pm Lovie quietly grazing her stable... Chrissy has her head in the corner... I think she has realised she has been a bad girl and has put herself in the naughty corner. Dear Chrissy! you are allowed out of the naughty corner to foal ok honey? lol funny girl!


----------



## Liz k

girls up for night update to come..........


----------



## Liz k

Ok well there is a change.......in the wrong direction

Lovie back to 350 on hardness and udders are LOPSIDED (Dolly Parton one side and a baby other side), and vulva which for last 30 days was measuring about 3 1/2 to 4 inches long, now was about 1 1/2 inches.... first time Ive ever seen her do this.........

Crissy back to 300 on hardness and no change in udders or vulva

Dixie and the other Lovie still flabby........


----------



## vickie gee

Sounds like you will get to sleep tonight then. Catch it while you can.


----------



## Eagle

sounds like they are in co hoots with Jewels from Pacific Pintos


----------



## Liz k

Hi gals girls up for nite oh Cassie just so you know both Lovie and Crissy were mounting another mare in heat today....looks likes a couple of colts will be arriving soon.......Ill update soon


----------



## Liz k

Hi Diane and eveyone else....update is both Lovie and Crissy are back to 375/350 on hardness ph stll high sooooo back to the waiting game....




boy wouldnt it be nice if they could tell you "I ready so watch me tonight".....................................


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

When you figure out a way to get your mares to tell you it's time, you'll be a gazillionaire!!!


----------



## Liz k

Girls up for night and put halter monitors on both girls..per Jackies suggestion...both her and I were up all day and not sure how long we can go tonight sooo any extra eyes would be great.....thanks

And Peggy....where are you?....miss texting with you its been almost a week (talk about withdraw) hahahahaha


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Kicking at her belly a lot, but solid poops. Mixed messages!lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Girls up for night and put halter monitors on both girls..per Jackies suggestion...both her and I were up all day and not sure how long we can go tonight sooo any extra eyes would be great.....thanks
> 
> And Peggy....where are you?....miss texting with you its been almost a week (talk about withdraw) hahahahaha


Hi Liz,



I have been working all week and trying to get the horses going again..My boyfriend had his operation Friday and I have been spending a lot of time at the hospital..I just got home and thought I would see babies..So now I'm checking in Mother..


----------



## izmepeggy

And I did tune in just in time to see you and Jackie .



.AND YOU DIDN'T EVEN WAVE TO ME..



HEHEHE


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Hi Liz,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working all week and trying to get the horses going again..My boyfriend had his operation Friday and I have been spending a lot of time at the hospital..I just got home and thought I would see babies..So now I'm checking in Mother..


Hi Peggy hows the horses doing? and hubby?


----------



## Liz k

Update......

Lovie milk hardness 400 (yea) ph is an odd color but definately dropped.....

Crissy milk 350 hardness and ph still higher then Lovie.......but close.....


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hi Peggy hows the horses doing? and hubby?


He's doing good..Thanks for asking



I called you and left a message..I will be here till 4:00 your time...


----------



## izmepeggy

And there's the little princess Dee Dee


----------



## izmepeggy

Lovie has just been standing in her spot.


----------



## izmepeggy

12:18 and moving around


----------



## izmepeggy

12:25 and back in her corner


----------



## izmepeggy

12:38 and walking


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> He's doing good..Thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> I called you and left a message..I will be here till 4:00 your time...


Sorry Peggy was on phone with Jackie and couldnt change over fast enough.......


----------



## izmepeggy

was that a delayed reaction Liz.?


----------



## Liz k

yep


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> yep


----------



## Liz k

Hey Dee Dee`s name for this week is dirty butt



due to she has the foal heat runs..........lol


----------



## izmepeggy

1:13 and in her corner


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hey Dee Dee`s name for this week is dirty butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> due to she has the foal heat runs..........lol


Poor Baby.



.But she is still a little Princess


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Poor Baby.
> 
> 
> 
> .But she is still a little Princess


yes she is just alittle icky...........


----------



## izmepeggy

2:31 and all is quite


----------



## izmepeggy

2:36 and down Lovie goes, sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

2:57 now up


----------



## izmepeggy

3;56 and standing in her spot


----------



## izmepeggy

4:02 and all is quiet..Crissie sternal and Lovie standing in her spot..I have to go to bed now ..


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

6:20 cam time and no mares in sight. Must be time for a break from the stalls.


----------



## Liz k

Dinner Time..........I feel like a record.....update soon


----------



## cassie

7:42pm Lovie and Chrissie both grazing their stables... how many days are they both now Liz?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> 7:42pm Lovie and Chrissie both grazing their stables... how many days are they both now Liz?


Hi Cassie they are both 328 days, and so sorry to read about Penny.....I wish it didnt cost so much to ship I would give you one of mine.........I HAVE TO MANY hahahah


----------



## Liz k

Ok so update short and sweet NO CHANGE...........Lovie is more and more uncomfortable......and Crissy gaining on Lovie quickly, if Lovie dosent do something soon crissy will pass her up...


----------



## cassie

haha Liz I would LOVE to have one of yours!!!!!! lol.

and Thank you. it's for the best! now I can spend lots of time getting both girls and Finn trained for a few little shows in the spring hehe and now I get to choose the future hubbys for both girls



so thank you so much for being here for me Liz!!!

10:55pm both girls grazing while swishing tails! come on girls! its time to have those babies thank you!


----------



## Liz k

Storms moving in soooooo if cam goes down please let me know.......thanks


----------



## cassie

ok no prob... we have storms here to today lol the weather is crazy!! lol

will keep an eye out while I can... will only be on here for another hour or so, then have to head home n finish cleaning so I'm ready for mum n dad to get home tomorrow


----------



## cassie

Lovie sure is uncomfortable at the moment... hmmm VERY uncomfortable... does anyone else think so?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

been watching. dont see imminent signs, but still keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies



I have my eye on her too


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee





yeah thanks Parmela of course as I said that she was quite again lol typical!


----------



## Eagle

Both girls have been up and down all night but they seem happy enough.


----------



## Liz k

Dinner earlier tonight due to storms moving in, dont know if cam will last please let me know if it goes down so I put on backup system.....update on boobs soon


----------



## Liz k

Storms officially here ........Ill try to keep cam up bare with me.....hail and rain


----------



## Liz k

Milk says ready to go for Lovie

Crissy alittle behind but real close both these girls can go anytime now YEA................


----------



## cassie

YAY I have Lovie up n watching!!

Chrissie looks real uncomfortable tonight not wanting to stand in the same place for long.

Hi Lala!!! she is looking real good Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

Phillip is home from the hospital and I finally convinced him to take his pain pill and go to bed..I stayed home from work so I am now watching.


----------



## cassie

wait what happened to Phillip? (is this your hubby?)

sorry if you have already posted about this... :s hope everything is ok.

Liz both your girls quiet at the moment.


----------



## izmepeggy

Hi Cassie, He had a blocked artery in his leg so they replaced it with a vein from somewhere else in his leg..And he's on really good pain pills..


----------



## Eagle

152am and all is quiet. Peggy I am glad the op went o.k and I pray he makes a fast recovery.


----------



## izmepeggy

Thank you Renee



Just looking at the incision makes ME hurt...He has 52 staples down his leg..He's not worried about the clogged artery,he's worried about it leaving a scar...LOL..He never wears shorts anyway..


----------



## izmepeggy

both are lying sternal

3:18 and with a roll Lovie is up


----------



## izmepeggy

Lovie and Crissy up and walking around...I have to go to bed..Nite Ladies.


----------



## Eagle

izmepeggy said:


> Thank you Renee
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking at the incision makes ME hurt...He has 52 staples down his leg..He's not worried about the clogged artery,he's worried about it leaving a scar...LOL..He never wears shorts anyway..


maybe he wears your skirts when you are out



night night and sweet dreams but not of hubby in skirts


----------



## cassie

Wow how scary for you both I am so glad everything went so well. Sorry for not keeping up to date will be praying for you guys!!


----------



## Liz k

Well today Crissy got casted on a tree and wanted to go back in stall so she is in stall...so far so good no labor due to it........


----------



## AnnaC

Oh poor Crissy, hope she's ok! She's standing quietly at the moment but resting a back leg not quite in the normal position (or maybe it's the camera angle?), just wondering if she gave it a twist/pull/knock while cast?


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> maybe he wears your skirts when you are out
> 
> 
> 
> night night and sweet dreams but not of hubby in skirts


I never thought of that Renee



..Maybe I need a cam in the house to find out.


----------



## izmepeggy

Thank you Cassy and Diane for the prayers


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Rough time of it lately. So glad all will be well and no unexpected labor because of it. Sending prayers for nothing but safe foalings and healty babies!

And hope hubby recovers soon too.


----------



## MeganH

Prayers for you and your's Peggy


----------



## Liz k

AnnaC said:


> Oh poor Crissy, hope she's ok! She's standing quietly at the moment but resting a back leg not quite in the normal position (or maybe it's the camera angle?), just wondering if she gave it a twist/pull/knock while cast?


Hi Anna, Im not sure how or what happened just know that I saw another horse pawing at something in pasture, put on mud boots and found crissy quitely lying there with a stump about 1 1/2 feet tall up against her bigggggg belly so i had to grab both front and back legs and roll her away from stump....not quite same yet but no real danger I hope....I think she got embarrassed cause she ran to barn and hasent come out of her stall...lol


----------



## cassie

Oh poor baby girl!!! I hope she willbe ok! Good thing you were there Liz!

Any progress with either of them??


----------



## cassie

Lots of belly kicking from Chrissy right now...


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Oh poor baby girl!!! I hope she willbe ok! Good thing you were there Liz!
> 
> Any progress with either of them??


Yes at times like this Im glad I work from home........milk test are the same both testing the same now....ready


----------



## cassie

Chrissy down sternal!!! and back up now n back down again I think but can't tell for sure... Lovie MOVE!!!! lol


----------



## cassie

oh my goodness what is Lovie doing?? did anyone just see that??? just a constant stomp stomp stomp stomp stomp stomp just kept going!!!

now butt pressing wow major butt pushin!!

Liz are you around?? just in case?

she sure is acting funny!


----------



## cassie

now a small poop and.... back to grazing!! gosh Lovie!

well at least I can see Chrissy now and know she is ok LOL phew!


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> oh my goodness what is Lovie doing?? did anyone just see that??? just a constant stomp stomp stomp stomp stomp stomp just kept going!!!
> 
> now butt pressing wow major butt pushin!!
> 
> Liz are you around?? just in case?
> 
> she sure is acting funny!


Yes cassie im here....going crazy at the moment....GOSH I hope I dont have to do both these girls at the same time




ray


----------



## cassie

ok phew she has settled down again now but wow that was crazy!!!!


----------



## cassie

Did anyone just see Chrissy's legs go out from underneath her??

WOW definite baby movement happening...

now awkwardly moving around tail up in the air... now standing awkwardly... poor thing! come on girl!


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Boy, Lovie is really carrying low this morning (from the side view!)
> 
> Chrissy just standing in her spot not moving.
> 
> And there's our little "Tease" again -- such a pretty little one!! Any up close and personal pictures of this pretty little girl?


Yes Diane sorry Ill post some current pics soon.........


----------



## Liz k

Crissy doing better YEA.....

Did milk test the am and both are ready, however, Crissy is testing higher so I guess she wants to go first.....I will also be testing Dixie now so will do pm tests and give a better update.......................


----------



## cassie

Wow both girls ready to pop!!! Will be watching when I can for sure


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Girls are just hanging out. Kind of looking bored.lol


----------



## Eagle

2.25am Crissy is eating ans Lovie is scratching her head and neck


----------



## Liz k

Ok so girls up for night and now thier 2 at 332 days and another one is 330 days.....come on girls......I guess this year is all about how long they can hold them babys in........

Milk test to follow but they have been ready for days soooooooo dont even know if matters now...........


----------



## MeganH

What type of test strips do you use?


----------



## cassie

naw you poor thing Liz!!!come on girls mummy wants some new babies and Dee Dee wants some friends!!!!

Chrissy does seem to be standing VERY awkwardly right now... poor thing!

how loose are they behind? any redness?

come on girls tonight is the night! its Friday here and I won't be able to watch over the weekend so one of you girls HURRY UP!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Just hanging out, relaxing.


----------



## Liz k

Ok this is going to get hairy....Dixie is testing higher then the other girls so.........Im moving her to the third stall which I think is just out of cam range but Im affraid to move the other two so tomorrow the new viewing order will be.....

Lovie-first stall

Dixie- second stall-if she makes it

Crissy-third stall

Lovie 2-last stall

as soon as one gives birth the order will change.......sorry guys there just to close together......


----------



## Liz k

MeganH said:


> What type of test strips do you use?


I use pool strips Megan


----------



## cassie

11:56pm all girls standing quietly... can't really see Dixie but I think I see her standing lol.

Am I getting confused or do you have 2 mares named Lovie Liz? Chrissy sure is quiet tonight.

wonder how Peggy and her hubby are going.... hmmm hope youare well Peggy!


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> 11:56pm all girls standing quietly... can't really see Dixie but I think I see her standing lol.
> 
> Am I getting confused or do you have 2 mares named Lovie Liz? Chrissy sure is quiet tonight.
> 
> wonder how Peggy and her hubby are going.... hmmm hope youare well Peggy!


Yes Cassie I have an outside mare here also named Lovie so I call her Lovie 2


----------



## cassie

lol ok thanks for clarifying LOL

Chrissy just gone down sternal... I can't see Dixie... unless she is blending in lol what colour is she Liz?


----------



## cassie

oh I see Dixie she was lying down... just did a big roll and is now up with her head to the ground. wish I could zoom in LOL


----------



## cassie

Chrissy back up all is quiet... of course!


----------



## Liz k

I know Cassie I wish you could zoom in to...but if dixie holds out till tomorrow she`ll be moved to crissy stall so that will make alittle easier to see...Dixie is solid bay


----------



## cassie

ok cool




could we see a pic please? when you wake up in the morning is fine LOL


----------



## vickie gee

Waking up this morning I see all three are getting in a nap! They look so sweet and peaceful...makes me just want to go back to bed. Your nursery is going to be full soon enough though!


----------



## Connie P

Stopping in this morning to check on your girls Liz. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Liz k

Ok so Dixie has passed the other two hardness 1000 and ph the lowest-6.4 so she has been moved to the first stall and should be foaling TODAY...........


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the heads up Liz


----------



## bannerminis

Exciting - I wonder if she will foal before Raven


----------



## MeganH

Yay!!


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, I see that pretty little Dee Dee in the way-back!!!
> 
> Everything looking good so far!


I plan on clipping and then will get pics to post so please bear with me was going to do today but will see what dixie does......


----------



## Eagle

Liz I will be going to bed shortly, I am sending prayers for a safe foaling. I will be back at about 1.00am cam time.


----------



## cassie

I'll be watching when I can



have to get quite a bit done today but will keep an eye on them yay for Dixie!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

STALL ORDER>>>>>>

Dixie

Lovie

Crissy

Lovie 2

I will do milk test soon...............................


----------



## cassie

Dixie has a plait in her tail!!!! come on girl! YEAH! such excitement!

I just washed Finn hehe he didn't appreciate it all that much LOL

lots of tail swishing Liz!


----------



## cassie

I see Dixie hasn't foaled on me yet... good girl. just Suzie left to wash, just finished Penny who has come up beautifully!

Be back soon. just in time to see her foal!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hey Cassie, once you're finished washing yours, you wanna come and wash all mine?


----------



## cassie

haha sure no worries Parmela, you paying for my ticket over there??










no problem at all





Suzie is washed and beautifully clean I am filthy so now its time for my bath LOL be back soon again lol

9:57pm and she is standing quietly she is such a gorgeous girl! reminds me of Suzie... on the camera she even looks taffy LOL


----------



## JAX

Dixie is a Silver Bay. She actually looks like a sorrel with flaxen mane and tail and her lower legs are a slightly darker grey color. Funny thing is that when you first body clip her for the summer she looks like a silver dapple... after awhile she reddens up again and is back to looking like Dixie!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Silver bay is one of my favorite color! Always so beautiful.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

11:10 cam time. Everyone seems peaceful. Getting larger, but peaceful.


----------



## cassie

lol ok I thought she had to be it confused me when Liz said she was solid bay LOL

I love silver bays too!! my beautiful Suzie is a silver bay (we call them taffys here)

Lovie was just down sternal then flat then a roll then up... not looking comfortable at all... alot of tail swishing and stomping her feet.

She is yawning!!

Liz are you around???? it woiuld be pretty funny if Lovie decided to foal tonight LOL before Dixie! hehe


----------



## Eagle

Morning girls


----------



## cassie

good morning Renee



how are you?


----------



## Eagle

Tired



and you?


----------



## cassie

Lovie looking like she wants to lie down again but decided against it...


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I am off to feed I will be back in 30 mins


----------



## cassie

tired



thats no good... did you not have a good sleep?

I'm good had a very productive day



washed and worked all three mini's watched a movie and tidyiing up my room going to laser tage tonight should be fun





I hope you have a good day Renee



try to relax a bit.





yeah no prob Renee



will msg you if anything happens


----------



## cassie

Dixie down sternal for the first time tonight.... Lovie down sternal in the stall next to hers


----------



## cassie

well she is still down sternal... Lovie back up standing.

I am headed out to lazer tag now... safe foaling Dixie if you decide to go...

oh she just had a good roll and got back up now some tail swishin and butt pressing in the corner.

will watch for a little while longer just in case...


----------



## Eagle

Have a great time Cassie. You deserve it after your busy day.


----------



## Eagle

2.20am and she did a bouncy poop





3.15am and she is hoovering

4.00am Dixie and Lovie have just gone down sternal


----------



## cassie

10:19pm my time 6:19am Lady K time, and NO FOAL!!!!



I was so expecting to see a little foal or two by the time I got home... not to be!

well I am headed to bed... now girls I will forgive you if you decide to foal while I am sleeping... just so your mummy can rest a little easier! poor thing!

now behave and safe foaling!

Night all


----------



## Eagle

Night Cassie





shooooo nasty fly shoooooooooooo


----------



## Eagle

milk testing time


----------



## Liz k

I put Dixie and Lovie out for a couple of hours and now back in stalls.....CANT BE MUCH LONGER? famous last words..........


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed shortly Liz, I will say my prayers for a safe and easy foaling or even 2 safe and easy foalings


----------



## AnnaC

I dont post much, but do watch the cam when I can - just want to wish you smooth and straightforward foaling/s Liz.






At least you will be able to climb swiftly between stalls instead of having to bother with doorways - brilliant set up!!

Good luck!


----------



## MeganH

I don't post much either Liz but have been following and watching. It HAS to be soon! Hope for nice safe foalings for you!


----------



## cassie

Well girls still no babies at foot tsk tsk

I am going out to horseworld today (a big arena where we can ride ) when I come back I excpect to see at least one foal around!! Your poor mummy!!

Safe foalings Liz!!


----------



## Liz k

OMG peggy hows your other half doing? You back ?


----------



## cassie

I'm back home exhausted but had an amazing day! Rode rebekahs hack bj for over two hours!!!  Doing a similar thing on Thursday except it's at the Sydney international horse show grounds!! Where they held the olympics back in 2000 this place is amazing!! First time I will ride there and we are so excited! Wish I could take my smartie but thats ok I'm loving riding bj n aunty trish (rebekahs mum) said that when they move on from bj I can have him!!!!!  lol of course that will be in about 6/7years n by that time smartie will be 30



my beautiful man so It will be the perfect time to retire my old man n hopefully get bj!! Sorry to hijack tour thread Liz 

Right you three!!! I am going to sleep now if you any of you decide to foal when I am sleeping well good luck! Otherwise I will be watching again in the morning as I will be in the office



oh n penny goes tomorrow



at least I can go n visit her



night ladies! Safe foaling!!


----------



## cassie

well the ladies must be enjoying some time outside. hopefully getting those babies into position ready for at least 1 foaling tonight!!!


----------



## Liz k

Im going crazy......

Dixie, Lovie, and Crissy testing the same ready........

Lovie2 and Rhaposidy are approching that time........

OH PLEASE girls dont make me watch 5 at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> I'm back home exhausted but had an amazing day! Rode rebekahs hack bj for over two hours!!!  Doing a similar thing on Thursday except it's at the Sydney international horse show grounds!! Where they held the olympics back in 2000 this place is amazing!! First time I will ride there and we are so excited! Wish I could take my smartie but thats ok I'm loving riding bj n aunty trish (rebekahs mum) said that when they move on from bj I can have him!!!!!  lol of course that will be in about 6/7years n by that time smartie will be 30
> 
> 
> 
> my beautiful man so It will be the perfect time to retire my old man n hopefully get bj!! Sorry to hijack tour thread Liz
> 
> Right you three!!! I am going to sleep now if you any of you decide to foal when I am sleeping well good luck! Otherwise I will be watching again in the morning as I will be in the office
> 
> 
> 
> oh n penny goes tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> at least I can go n visit her
> 
> 
> 
> night ladies! Safe foaling!!


Cassie not worry hijack anytime....but next time take me........



:SoHappy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Liz k said:


> Im going crazy......
> 
> Dixie, Lovie, and Crissy testing the same ready........
> 
> Lovie2 and Rhaposidy are approching that time........
> 
> OH PLEASE girls dont make me watch 5 at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no! I sure hope for your sake at least Lovie and Crissy or Dixie go first (soon) and you get some type of break! I had 8 or 9 one year, can't remember for sure off hand, and they all came in 8 weeks and I was so exhausted I didn't know if I was coming or going. I can't believe, looking back, that I didn't lose my job! I was a zombie for sure.

ATM, all are eating dinner and other than some tail swishing, not much activity.


----------



## Liz k

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Oh no! I sure hope for your sake at least Lovie and Crissy or Dixie go first (soon) and you get some type of break! I had 8 or 9 one year, can't remember for sure off hand, and they all came in 8 weeks and I was so exhausted I didn't know if I was coming or going. I can't believe, looking back, that I didn't lose my job! I was a zombie for sure.
> 
> ATM, all are eating dinner and other than some tail swishing, not much activity.


Hey Parmela congrats on your colt he`s a doll........so i guess raven beat mine...darn it


----------



## MeganH

Oh I hope they don't all go at once! Sounds close!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Hopefully they all planned to space it out for you


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

What's going on in the 3rd stall down??? I'm concerned so I'm calling Liz.

Can anyone see if she's just sleeping? Her legs seem awfully straight and taught.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Called. Got voicemail on first number listed. Got a woman named Jackie on second number. She said she'd call Liz. Hope it's just a false alarm on my part.


----------



## MeganH

It is hard to see but I don't see much movement.. hard to tell though


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's up. Whew. Don't know if someone got her up or she got up on her own, but she's up now. Going to watch and make sure she looks ok. Sure was laying funny.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Guess I was just being a nervious ninny. She seems fine now. Sorry if I woke anyone.


----------



## Liz k

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Guess I was just being a nervious ninny. She seems fine now. Sorry if I woke anyone.


NO PARMELA NO NERVIOUS NINNY please call a million times if needed.....Thanks and yes watching from house but am in process to see if I change cams as they decide with one first so if you get different cam view thats why........


----------



## cassie

is Lovie still in the stall next to Dixie? she is down sternal I think Dixie is standing in the way LOL

Dixie sure has a real good V happening.

Hey Liz sure I'll take you next time LOL except I'm going again Thursday LOL hmmm dnt think you will want to make the trip with your girls looking so close! althought hopefully they will have foaled and it might be a good break!!! come on girls!! have these babies! your mummy wants to go horse riding with me!


----------



## cassie

woah what happened to the camera just then Liz? that was strange! glad its fixed!! was about to go onto marestare and see if anyone could ring. have you guys got storms or something maybe? it still seems a bit wobbly... lol WDIK


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> woah what happened to the camera just then Liz? that was strange! glad its fixed!! was about to go onto marestare and see if anyone could ring. have you guys got storms or something maybe? it still seems a bit wobbly... lol WDIK


Sorry guys I now can switch cams between stall 1,2 and 3,4 if needed......


----------



## cassie

ok phew, glad everything is ok. if you want to get some sleep I'm here for another hour.


----------



## Liz k

OMG this is ridicules...........Girls just let these babys out........


----------



## Eagle

this is a nightmare Liz




I keep having mini heart attacks cos the girls behind disappear.


----------



## Jules

Sorry have been AWOL, had a crazy week. Aw c'mon more babies please


----------



## cassie

Jules so glad you are back!! Hope you are well! How is the weather for you guys over there?? Your back on board just in time ain't that right ladies!!!


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Jules so glad you are back!! Hope you are well! How is the weather for you guys over there?? Your back on board just in time ain't that right ladies!!!



Welcome back Jules maybe thats whay my girls were waiting on............



:SoHappy


----------



## Liz k

_UPDATE...............................Milk test off the color charts for Dixie and Lovie Crissy testing READY...yes all three so if you see me jumping fences well thats why...........I did set up two cams so if Crissy (third stall) looks close I will change over the cam to her so if your pic changes that will be why....If you see anything please call.........thamks and keep fingers crossed that tonights the night................................................._


----------



## MeganH

Whoohoo... come on girls.. get this show on the road. At least ONE of you!


----------



## cassie

9:39pm the girls are standing quietly looking miserable n massive!!! Poor things!


----------



## izmepeggy

Are we going to have a Foal Marathon tonight?


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Are we going to have a Foal Marathon tonight?


I HOPE SOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cassie

All three still standing quietly looking miserable...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Come on girls, one at a time, starting..............now!


----------



## cassie

Ok try again... Starting.... NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

All together now.. NOW..


----------



## cassie

Love down sternal.... Could it be working???? Lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie,I'm crossing my fingers,toes and legs...LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

I want to see Liz and Jackie jump the gates


----------



## cassie

Hmmm no love not sleeping!! Foaling!!!!


----------



## cassie

Well she heard me she got up!! But she didn't get the memo to FOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Big mushy poop from lovie!!


----------



## Eagle

1.00am and all is quiet


----------



## izmepeggy

I hate to miss all the fun but I need to go to bed..


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and no action yet


----------



## Eagle

Well girls it is 6.10am and still no action all I can say is


----------



## Liz k

Lovie and Dixie in for day.........

Lovie several mushy poos, butt pressing, pawing, and belly biting.........

Dixie just testing to hight to leave out in pasture with no eyes on her.......


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm getting nauseous watching all the tail swishing.


----------



## Eagle

I was glued to them all night convinced that they would all go and I would get to see Liz leaping the fence


----------



## Eagle

Yep lol


----------



## cassie

Goodness Dixie is a cranky biatch!! Tonight!!! Running up to lala with her mouth wide open teeth bared!!! Three times!

She has been doing a but of pacing but I'm guessing she is just wanting her dinner lol lots of tail swishing happening!!


----------



## cassie

Chrissy n now lovie doing some major butt rubbing!! Could we get an update please liz??


----------



## cassie

Butt pressing now from Dixie!!! At 7:55pm gosh Liz! I hope your prepared!! You might have all 3 going one after another!!


----------



## Jules

cassie said:


> Ok try again... Starting.... NOW!!!!!!!


Yup, let's have some foalies!


----------



## Jules

Cassie, the weather here is all over the place - lusciously cool one day and grossly hot the next - can you tell I HATE summer?!

You probably saw on the news that the police caught the crim that has been hiding in the mountains for the last seven years. Phew. So glad. I live in town now but was on 500acres before that with a 2km driveway and the nearest house a spot in the distance on another hill :/ hated it when DH wasn't home.


----------



## MeganH

Jules what is a crim?? you have me interested. where do you live?


----------



## Liz k

SORRY ABOUT THE LATE UPDATE........................................................

Dixie and Lovie will not be milk tested anymore due to thier already off the color chart...but yes a whole lot of foaling signs...yea

Crissy milk test 400 hardness and ph alittle highter but still ready to go so we will have wait and see........


----------



## Jules

MeganH said:


> Jules what is a crim?? you have me interested. where do you live?


Criminal.

http://www.news.com....r-1226307716624

I live in a town at the foothills of the Barrington Tops Mounatins, NSW. I was living in the mountains for a time on a large property in areas where surrounding farm houses had been robbed, most likely by this person


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

Hey Lady K!

I am Mackenzie! I had my foal born in january. 

I am watching your buckskin mare and she looks like she could be in labor!! Exciting!!! She keeps getting up and down, might want to check on her! Will keep watching!


----------



## Jules

finally get to see a babe!


----------



## Jules

foal born at 22.24


----------



## Jules

Just got a two fingered signal from Liz, should have brushed u on my scout hand signals 

Does that mean it is a little colt..it has two testicles? lol


----------



## Jules

It's a girl! Thanks for the sign Liz. My 'scout' hand signals are way out obviously


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

Jules said:


> Just got a two fingered signal from Liz, should have brushed u on my scout hand signals
> 
> Does that mean it is a little colt..it has two testicles? lol


Lol, I was going to call you guys, but by the time I got the phone you guys were already out there! I was worried, it had been a few minutes before you guys were out there, and she was already in labor, so thats why I was going to call you.


----------



## Jules

what an efficient team, soiled bedding cleared and replced within 10 min - niiiiice


----------



## Jules

I was just putting my toddler down for a nap,refrshed cam and there was a foreleg poking out! Had mini-heartattack until I saw Liz and co. on the scene


----------



## Jules

ha ha ewww membrane-hands


----------



## cassie

Oh I missed it!!! What a lovely little foal!! Can't wait for piccies when you get a chance Liz!!! So lovie was the first to go good girl!!! She looks light! I wonder what colour!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Are we checking milk?????

Looks like the little one is going to get the hang of it!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Congratulations Liz! Such a looooong neck and legs on that filly. Awesome job!!


----------



## Jules

cassie said:


> What a lovely little foal!! Can't wait for piccies when you get a chance Liz!!! So lovie was the first to go good girl!!! She looks light! I wonder what colour!!


she does look light doesn't she? I can't wait for the colour suprise to be revealed!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congratulations on a beautiful little girl - she looks so nice


----------



## Liz k

Ok so filly is a cremello!!!!!!or perlino............Yea now just have to watch Dixie close.........all help needed im about to fall over


----------



## cassie

oh how lovely!!!!!!!!! what a gorgeous little baby!!!! YAY!

if you want to get some rest Liz! really I am here glued to my screen!! for at least the next hour!! I will set up your number in my phone! we are here to help!


----------



## cassie

Dixie you have to let your mummy know! either foal tonight or tell her its tomorrow night and let her sleep!!!

Chrissie lookied like she wanted to lie down and then decided not to.


----------



## Liz k

THANK YOU TO ALL.......Cassie I would love to catch some sleep....thanks, are you sure you dont want another one?


----------



## Eagle

1.10am and all is quiet


----------



## Liz k

Trying to up load pics so heres one as they finish ill add more


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Liz, she is just adorable, look at that neck! and her legs are to die for



I am so NOT jealous


----------



## Eagle

I have to take Alby to school. Cassie are you still here?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congratulations on your gorgeous new little filly LIz - she's stunning and I love the colour too!

2.10am and all quiet - for now!


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on your gorgeous new filly.

And wow that dedicated poop picking at 3 in the morning LOL


----------



## Liz k

bannerminis said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous new filly.
> 
> And wow that dedicated poop picking at 3 in the morning LOL


dont let that fool ya only up due to dixie being close




:rofl


----------



## bannerminis

Sssshhh dont say that. You should say that you are up every night at 3am picking up the poops


----------



## Jules

I swear you are a vampire Liz, the hours you keep - sheeesh! lol


----------



## izmepeggy

CONGRATULATIONS LIZ...I just got home from work to see that Lovie was NOT alone...Beautiful Filly


----------



## Jules

thinking of heading to bed soon


----------



## Jules

Go to bed already! 

How are they doing? Did you just need to give the babe something?


----------



## Eagle

Did Liz take baby's rug off whilst I was


----------



## Liz k

Jules said:


> Go to bed already!  How are they doing? Did you just need to give the babe something?


Yes had to give baby some meds....took it like alittle trooper.....


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Did Liz take baby's rug off whilst I was


Yep, not to cold outside and want to see if she keeps temp good......she`s very petitie


----------



## cassie

Oh my word I think I am in love! She is just beautiful congratulations Liz! What a lovely little filly! Sorry everyone I had friends over we watched episodes 2/3 of downtown abbey 2 and absoloutly loved it!!! It just gets better and better! I'm off to the international equine centre tomorrow to ride bj so excited! Quite nervous though there will be lots of ppl n I am not the best rider by far lol

Anyway headed to bed good night everyone n congratulations again on your lovely new baby Liz!!! Safe foalings for your other girls!!! Let it be a chain reaction


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Oh my word I think I am in love! She is just beautiful congratulations Liz! What a lovely little filly! Sorry everyone I had friends over we watched episodes 2/3 of downtown abbey 2 and absoloutly loved it!!! It just gets better and better! I'm off to the international equine centre tomorrow to ride bj so excited! Quite nervous though there will be lots of ppl n I am not the best rider by far lol
> 
> Anyway headed to bed good night everyone n congratulations again on your lovely new baby Liz!!! Safe foalings for your other girls!!! Let it be a chain reaction


night Cassie have fun ridding thats all that matters


----------



## MeganH

Congratulations!!! I can't find the baby on cam but she looks gorgeous in the pictures!!


----------



## AnnaC

Whoops naughty Momma nearly knocked her little filly over by having a rolling stint in the stall - rolled back and forth several times, think poor baby was quite shocked by Momma's new activity LOL!!

How's Dixie looking?? Another baby tonight??


----------



## Liz k

NEW STALL ORDER***********************************************************************************************************

Dixie-first stall-READY

Crissy-second stall-READY

Lovie2-third, MAIDEN-no udders 320 days

FUN FUN FUN.........Dixie and Crissy lets get this show on the road!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE

and new baby has been moved to the stall in front of Dixie so matbe we get sneek peeks


----------



## Jules

Okay, more babies please girls, so your 'Mum' can get some sleep.

I will be watching on and off for next few hours.


----------



## Liz k

Jules said:


> Okay, more babies please girls, so your 'Mum' can get some sleep.
> 
> I will be watching on and off for next few hours.


thx Jules


----------



## Jules

It is all looking mighty quiet, excet for Crissy being cranky and snarly at everyone and poor Dixie looking uncomfy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

All looks to be quiet.

Well, now I see lots of tail swishing and cricket dancing!lol


----------



## Jules

Just disappered for 15 min to make coffee and get some papers and came back to Dixie getting up from a roll. Will watch closely for next 15-20, although it is looking quiet


----------



## Jules

looking quiet, need to get my kids from daycare, be back in 45min


----------



## Jules

Yeo still ooking quiet


----------



## Eagle

I see a little green foal



she is adorable


----------



## Jules

What is Miss Crissy up to? She is down behind Dixie

Phew, Liz on the scene


----------



## Jules

C'mon Crissy get that baby out, yo can do it!


----------



## Jules

I can see a foreleg, Liz is working hard to get this baby born

Baby out!


----------



## Jules

Wowsers! My internet dropped out due to a storm, flick back on and see a suspicious looking Crissy, no sooner do I post then Liz pops into the scene. Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Nice job Lady K, it looked like you worked hard for this bubba, I hope he/she is a special one xox


----------



## Jules

It's a filly!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jules

I see a little dark head and white neck..<3 <3


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Liz I got back just after





It's another FILLY


----------



## Jules

Oh no Renee



Maybe Dixie will come to the party and have a foal now that you are home


----------



## cassie

Jules said:


> Wowsers! My internet dropped out due to a storm, flick back on and see a suspicious looking Crissy, no sooner do I post then Liz pops into the scene. Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> Nice job Lady K, it looked like you worked hard for this bubba, I hope he/she is a special one xox


You must have got the same storm as us Jules!! We lost power from 5pm!! Was an awesome storm wasn't it!!!



Jules said:


> It's a filly!!! Congrats!!!


Yay congratulations Liz again!! Another filly to add to your collection yippee!!!!

Can't wit to see the pics, can't check camera as I'm on my iPad n computer is off due to the storms tonight lol will see her tomorrow



yippee!!!!


----------



## Jules

cassie said:


> You must have got the same storm as us Jules!! We lost power from 5pm!! Was an awesome storm wasn't it!!!


It was spectacular wasn't it?! It came over us at about 6.30pm. It was clear one minute, dark and lightining the next. It knocked our router out so we had no connection until DH could fix it up.

I hope Dixie waits until you can see the cam again.


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh my gosh..It looks like each morning when I get home from work there's a new addition..Yea Crissy..Way to go..Now for Dixie.

AND ALL FILLIES How lucky can you be Liz...LOL.


----------



## Liz k

good morning all........yes Crissy foaled...was a real hard birth red bag and lots of blood, but we did get bleeding to stop so as of right now mom and filly doing good, took baby about 2 1/2 hours to feed so gave lots of milk but she seems to of gotten the idea of what to do...so now I hope Dixie waits, Im sooooo needing sleep and the oak pollen to go away......sneeze sneeze.....ill put pics up soon must get some sleep took meds and cant function.........


----------



## Jules

Get some rest Liz, it looked like such a hard birth. I was biting my finger nails, that's for sure. Good night foaling Queen


----------



## Eagle

wow Liz, that sounds scary, good job you were there so fast. I hope you feel better when you wake.


----------



## AnnaC

Like normal I pop up the cams first before actually reading the posts. Looked at your cam and thought 'hello, something odd here - that's not Dixie' LOL!!

Many congratulations once again Liz and well done Crissy!! And another filly too.





Cant wait for some pics so we can see her close up.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry Liz, I was posting at the same time as you. Didn't realise you had such a tough time with this little one. Well done on a good save - she looks fine now, hopefully she and Crissy will be ok.

Hope you have the time to get some sleep for yourself.


----------



## izmepeggy

Jules said:


> Get some rest Liz, it looked like such a hard birth. I was biting my finger nails, that's for sure. Good night foaling Queen


So I see Liz has a nickname.


----------



## Eagle

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Jules

Eagle said:


> Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Jules

argh attack of the killer fly


----------



## Jules

Off to bed, night everyone *yaaawn*


----------



## MeganH

Well done, Liz! So sorry it was a scary one but you did great! Congrats on ANOTHER FILLY! Now stop with the Filly Fairy though.. she has other mares she needs to visit! LOL


----------



## Liz k

Just came back from vet had to take crissy`s after birth in due to finding somethinf else in it well...............Crissy had twins so that explains the extra hard birth.... twin did not develop but had lots of blood vessels which accounts for all the bleeding.........ALL IS GOOD and will post pics.......


----------



## Eagle

Thats intersting to know, thanks for sharing Liz. We learn so much on here by sharing these details. Thanks, I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Twins!?!? Will be interested to hear what you saw and how you knew.


----------



## Jules

Wow, twins! How common is that is horses?

I know that women can often have an 'undiagnosed' twin and may pass the undeveloped one without realising and just think it is a threatened miscarriage.


----------



## Riverrose28

Well I would like pictures please!


----------



## Liz k

I wish I would have taken pics of it but was to worried about Crissy and well, the vet decided to keep and put on display in office but what it looked like was a tennis size ball attached to the lt horn withlots of blood vessels............lucky, lucky


----------



## cassie

oh WOW that is so lucky! how scary though!

love the name everyone Queen Elizabeth! well done!!

very scary.

I am here Liz, so if you need to get some much needed sleep please let me know!





I am watching.

so what colour is baby? can't wait to see some pics, but I can understand the wait.


----------



## Liz k

Heres some pics...shes big


----------



## MeganH

She has got beautiful markings! WOW about the twins! So glad everything worked out!


----------



## cassie

oh she is just lovely! what prefect markings!

Welcome to the world pretty baby! your very lucky to have such a good mummy!

any chance of blue eyes?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> oh she is just lovely! what prefect markings!
> 
> Welcome to the world pretty baby! your very lucky to have such a good mummy!
> 
> any chance of blue eyes?


noop Cassie no blues


----------



## Liz k

You gals are so funny Queen Elizabeth....



and the filly fairy only got lost...I swear


----------



## cassie

Well she is a fairy pretty filly





Yes queen elizabeth hee hee good work Renee





Is lovie 2 n Dixie your last girls to foal? Or have you got more?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Well she is a fairy pretty filly
> 
> 
> 
> Yes queen elizabeth hee hee good work Renee
> 
> 
> 
> Is lovie 2 n Dixie your last girls to foal? Or have you got more?


I only have one more after these two ..........yep pee.....almost done 1/2 way


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Beautiful baby btw! Love the legs and love the awesome markings. Will make a striking driver!!!


----------



## cassie

YAY




when is she due? have ou got a little wait before her baby is due?

I still can't believe how long your mares have tested ready before they have actually foaled! its crazy!!

lovies 2 just gone down sternal... how has she tested Liz?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> YAY
> 
> 
> 
> when is she due? have ou got a little wait before her baby is due?
> 
> I still can't believe how long your mares have tested ready before they have actually foaled! its crazy!!
> 
> lovies 2 just gone down sternal... how has she tested Liz?


Lovie 2 is a madien and has NO boobs or milk to test yet....so Ive been banking the white gold just in case from the mares


----------



## cassie

hmmm good idea... hope everything goes well for her!!


----------



## Jules

Will be watching, albeit intermittently.

No storms to drop my internet out tonight.

You really were great Queen Elizabeth, Ruler of Foaling, it was a difficult birth and you did what you needed to to ensure mother and baby were well.


----------



## AnnaC

Here comes the next one!! Sending prayers for a smooth foaling.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! That was fast!! Many congrats Liz - now we wait .......colt or filly????


----------



## AnnaC

It's a boy!! The filly fairy is obviously visiting somewhere else!


----------



## Jules

congrats! was bathing my kids


----------



## cassie

What another one? Gosh! I as out feeding the ponies n just came to check on my iPad before heading to youth group!!!! Yay!!

Finally a little colt! Yay! Dnt have time to get on n see him now but will check out later



congrats Liz!!!


----------



## Liz k

Thanks gals its been a busy week now only 2 left......Lovie 2 will be moved tomorrow in first stall and hope she goes before Rhaposidy cause Im out of foaling stalls now..............


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh my gosh!!! I knew it..Every morning when I get ofF work I check to see another foal..You are definitely the QUEEN OF FOALING


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Liz.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah! Congrats!


----------



## MeganH

Congrats on your COLT!!!


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals havent posted in a while was trying to catch up on some sleep.....Up next is Lovie 2 she is a madien and an outside mare here to foal out....here last breed date was 5-14 so thats put her due in April which starts NOW.....so we up for another one? Promise after Lovie 2 theres only one more and my season comes to a hault...then I can help someone else watch their mares...yea will be a nice change ..........Thanks everyone.............


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Congratulations Liz on your new colt! Your girls are moving right along and have done a stellar job!!!


----------



## vickie gee

Congrats and more congrats. I am so behind on my reading the posts. No telling what all I have missed. I will have to make time for some catching up. Hugs to all. God knows I am praying for you all. Please be sure and welcome Sandy B who just got her thread started. I gotta run because I have been burnin too much daylight at this computer Pilgrims....



:run


----------



## Liz k

Lovie 2 up for night.......HI PEGGY



Need another name for Lovies filly shes a palamino (white) and very petite...cant think of one....HELP


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Lovie 2 standing quietly with a "busy" tail this morning and side biting. She's looking good.
> 
> When is she due, Liz? Any stats on her?


Lovie 2 is 328 days due 4-4-12 last breed date 5-14-11......NO udders but HUGE milk veins......SOON I HOPE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Up for night still no change but she did have a visit from her owner, which Lovie 2 enjoyed........


----------



## cassie

can we see some piccies of Lovie's Filly? might help us pick a name for her?

8:05pm and Lovie 2 is standing quietly eating her dinner, all is quiet.


----------



## Liz k

I will get some current pics here are some..... Lovies Filly


----------



## Liz k

Forgot to post the colts pics so here they are.....


----------



## cassie

oh wow they are both so lovely!!

I love the colt and his little star! stars are my favourite! hi handsome little man!! lol

how about Lily for the filly? Lady K Dreamin of Lily, is the daddy sterling? if it is maybe Lady K Sterlings lil Lily?

the colt could be Lady K Star of the Night... ? maybe and he could be called Knight? just an idea...

can you put up the dam and sire names for both?

just a couple of ideas LOL


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> oh wow they are both so lovely!!
> 
> I love the colt and his little star! stars are my favourite! hi handsome little man!! lol
> 
> how about Lily for the filly? Lady K Dreamin of Lily, is the daddy sterling? if it is maybe Lady K Sterlings lil Lily?
> 
> the colt could be Lady K Star of the Night... ? maybe and he could be called Knight? just an idea...
> 
> can you put up the dam and sire names for both?
> 
> just a couple of ideas LOL


filly---MSD Lil Bit O Love-dam

Thousand Oaks Sterlin Skyler-Sire is a son of Alvadars Double Destany.

Colt--Jax Dixie Doo Little-Dam

same as filly--Sire


----------



## cassie

hmmm lots of fun,

not sure what you thought of those names I listed but...

I quite like Lady K Sterlings Lil Lily....

colt. Lady K sterling star... / sterling star of the night.

lol I really have no idea.

Lady K Dixie's sterling Star.

I'm headed to lunch now, will keep thinking on it, but I'm sure the others will come up with better names then these... lol will be back in a little while


----------



## cassie

1:28am and all is quiet LOL I can so imagine her doing that Diane lol makes you grab the phone LOL


----------



## cassie

Lovie 2 is VERY uncomfortable right now! lots of tail swishing, leg shifting, waddling around, pawing the ground.... I think Baby might be moving... she is now standing quietly looked miserable. poor thing. am watching just in case...


----------



## Liz k

Hey Cassie loved the names only Jackie said NO to lilly she already has one...lol

And yes I thought last night we were going to be saying hello to a baby but NOOOOOOO Lovie 2 is holding the suspence alittle longer so we still wait and watch.................................


----------



## cassie

oh um, Jackie you wrecked it!! LOL

what about Allie? or Mia?? maybe hehe

silly Lovie 2! we want to see your baby!!


----------



## cassie

Yeah I have seen her doing that too... A few nights ago... Strange. She is standing quietly now...


----------



## cassie

Lovie2 has just come up from a long time down sternal and has been doing some serious yawning!!

Three horses all looking promising at the moment LOL (not all yours of course Liz LOL)


----------



## Liz k

Ok so Im sitting here watching my cam and LMOF....at the babys, wondering how do yall gals do it.......I never even noticed the other horses, Almost in tears from laughter that I had to step away from computer only to come back and start again..................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Eagle

5.50am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

haha you are funny Liz, I saw your pally girl running yesterday on those LONG legs hehe so cute!

how is Lovie looking? any bagging up??


----------



## JAX

cassie said:


> oh um, Jackie you wrecked it!! LOL
> 
> what about Allie? or Mia?? maybe hehe
> 
> silly Lovie 2! we want to see your baby!!


Im sorry Cassie but you gotta understand. I have a mare named Rosie. Liz now has a filly from last year she named Rosie.... My Rosie had a filly I named Lilly.... I just think it would REALLY make it hard to keep track of who we were talking about and I couldnt even say "You know, Rosie, Lillys mom". But hey that means I obviously liked the name!!!


----------



## cassie

haha ok ok I'll forgive you then Jackie lol

hey i was just watching the cam and all the sudden things went in mega speed LOL was so funny to watch oh dear I was almost crying I refreshed the page and it was all back to normal but gosh it was hilarious!


----------



## cassie

HAHAHAHA its doing it again LOL oh gosh I wish I could record it HEHE never seen a mare move so fast and still be walking LOL

don't know whats happening but it sure is funny to watch! LOL


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> haha ok ok I'll forgive you then Jackie lol
> 
> hey i was just watching the cam and all the sudden things went in mega speed LOL was so funny to watch oh dear I was almost crying I refreshed the page and it was all back to normal but gosh it was hilarious!


Hey Cassie you didnt know? I have TURBO mare here LOL......


----------



## Liz k

Lovie 2 in for night and now is past due seems to be the trend..........so maybe soon


----------



## Eagle

Lovie2 was a bit restless last night, any updates???

Jax I sent you an email.


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals been sick so havent posted much Lovie 2 is up for night and any extra eyes will be great think allergies have moved into the chest so dont know how long I can keep this up...........Thanks


----------



## Eagle

2.10am and all is quiet. Get well soon Liz,


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry you are not feeling well Liz, allergies are horrid but probably not helped by the fact that you must be exhausted by all the 'activity' over the past month. Hope you are feeling better very soon.


----------



## Liz k

So Sorry guys not making this easy for you still sick and cant believe its been 2 weeks and still sick..............no new updates, bellys dropped and udders same small but huge milk veins.........thanks


----------



## Liz k

Thank you Diane!!!!!!!!!! trying to sleep but even to misrable to sleep..........cant believe that............will keep trying


----------



## Liz k

ok so Delilah the palamino filly has learned how to make noise....pawing the fence....how funny


----------



## Liz k

Lovie 2 STILL PREGERS.....334d now and doing lots of rolling so hope she gets that baby in position soon so we can seee this little one..........


----------



## cassie

12:13am and all is quiet Lovie looking massive!!


----------



## Liz k

Lovie 2 has this whole thing wrong..........shes susposed to deliver not stuff herself....lol


----------



## Liz k

Ok so heres the update......Lovie 2 has vet appt tomorrow am to see if shes prego, owner set up appt because Lovie is past due with NO udders but does have milk veins HUGE ones and owner never confirmed the pregnancy so I guess if Lovie 2 doesnt foal tonight, shell go to vet tomorrow.........I think theres no way this mare is not prego......................................


----------



## Eagle

Yes Diane but we all know that us girls can be a tad strange


----------



## AnnaC

Any news yet Liz - from the vet? I bet he 'looked' in there and the foal went "BOO" and made him jump. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

yes how did the vet app go?

lots of tail swishing and tummy biting at the moment!

I'm sure she has to be pregnant!! lol


----------



## Liz k

OK OK OK yes Lovie 2 is pregers baby still deep in belly no where near the birth canel BUT vet said with the time line baby can be where it needs to be in no time flat that prob when she starts to foal there will prob be hardly any signs.........OH FUN..........so we just wait ans see....................

Now question is Rhaposidy is coming due soon and which one gets the GOOD stall? all other stalls in use.............Only saving grace is Rhaposidy is a regumate mare meaning she HAS to have the medication regumate to stay pregers the moment I take her off the meds she will foal soooo I kind of can pick the date but 4-22 she starts being weaned off the meds and within 4 days she will foal so she will have to be watched then and hopefully Lovie 2 foals before that............................


----------



## cassie

thats good about Lovie! come on girl time to have that foal!

I hope that Rhapsody waits till Lovie foals!, poor thing

will watch when I can Liz


----------



## Eagle

Good news about Lovie2 (not that we had any doubt)


----------



## Liz k

Sorry guys cam went down for awhile internet trouble but all fixed now.....


----------



## Liz k

Jackie and I clipped today so here are some pics of Lala`s filly Dee Dee.....and yes Dee Dee has a bit on her shoulder (bad Dee Dee).....will also add pics of Crissy~s filly Mari......


----------



## Liz k

Heres Mari`s pics..........


----------



## bannerminis

Gorgeous babies you must be well pleased.


----------



## Eagle

Liz they are stunning




any changes with the preggo girls?


----------



## AnnaC

What a perfectly gorgeous pair - just beautiful, you must be really thrilled with them.





Hows Lovie 2 looking?


----------



## Liz k

Ok so Lovie 2 is big as normal no real changes for her, now did have to move horses around and moved Rhaposidy in the stall next to Lovie2 I have a feeling Rap will foal before Lovie 2 but I will start dropping meds this week and Rap can foal anyday during or once meds discontunied so thought she should be watched as well........

Rhaposidy is a medician hat so if you see a white blob thats her......LOL


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Liz. It's nearly 5.00am and all is quiet so far


----------



## Liz k

Sorry guys didnt post yesterday fell asleep early took meds for allergies now going on 3 weeks and I must say I thought waiting for mares to foal was torcher.....these allergies beat that hands down...........

so have given up on the due date for Lovie 2 owner is alittle confused on the bred date so playing by ear could be today, tomorrow, or a month from now..........

Rap I will start to drop meds this week so she should go pretty quick once I do that............KEEP WATCHING PLEASE.......almost done


----------



## Liz k

yes i was thinking that same thing Diane, i will move them in the day or so Rap is still on high enough dose that I dont think she`ll foal but will change real quick so yes if Lovie 2 dosent foal in a day or so she gets bumped down........hahahaha


----------



## Liz k

OMG Peggy wats up? where you been?


----------



## Eagle

5.50am and all is quiet


----------



## Liz k

I moved Raposidy to first stall and Lovie 2 in second stall, started dropping rap meds tonight so she will have to be watched...now for the scoup on Rap...shes a very hands off mare so there may be times that we have to protect ourselves but I promise we are not being mean......just wait till she foals we somtimes have to approach her with poop scoop handy for an extra hand.....lol


----------



## cassie

I have them up for you Liz. praying for a safe delivery and a healthy little baby!! or two!


----------



## Liz k

Here are some pics of Rap and the staillion........

Rap pics......


----------



## Liz k

And Stallion is Olypian Wardances Obession...OB


----------



## cassie

lovely



should be a very gorgeous foal!! 

I have her up for you Liz. will watch as much as possible.


----------



## Liz k

Thank You Cassie, hows Finn? Hes such a cutie..........


----------



## cassie

she was down just then and I thought I saw contractions, she then did a really big roll and got up heaps of tail swishing and now butt rubbing... was really weird... she has settled down now so I guess it was nothing... just very strange. she has a more V shape to her now though which is good... so maybe it was the foal moving... not sure. thought I would let you know anyway...

oh and thank you regarding Finn =) he is my precious little man and I love him so much! did you see the pics of him from a week ago when he was playing with my dog? fluffy little man! he is so funny!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update and info, so you don't want us to call animal protection





3.25am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

the girls are having a meeting,

"you my dear should go first"

"no really I do think your baby wants to come first"

"I insist! your baby wants to come first"

hehe


----------



## Eagle

I think they were planning an escape route


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Both girls are quiet standing in their stalls. Just perfect, Cassie!!! Both girls are quietyly standing in their stalls. Looking down the butt of Rap, she's looking a bit more slender on her sides, so I'll be baby is moving nicely into position. Liz, I've never used Regumate (although I'm considering it for 2 mares) so how soon after stopping the meds should she foal? You'll have to share your knowledge about it and your success stories, so I can make an "informed" decision on it for my girls. Education here is what it's all about -- while we wait! Thanks in advance!!!


Hi Diane I would be glad to give any info on the regumate....I use regumate for several reasons...if I have a prego and havent tested yet but have something streefull happeneing Ill use regumate. For Rhaposidy she has not been able to carry a preg over 60 days without the regumate this will be her 3rd baby, 1st colt was born on day 300 but didnt know to restart the regumate at day 290, second filly was born on day 314 started dropping the regumate at day 310 so with this one I started dropping the regumate at 318 days so not quite sure as to when she`ll foal but once the levels drop low enough she will go.......

Info on regumate.....I start it the day the mare says no 2cc per day, must have them sono for preganacy if so, then use till day 120, I drop the dose by .2cc a day this will take about 6-8 days, then on or about 290 days I start back up 2cc and continue till safe.... Hope this helps if you have any ? let me know


----------



## Liz k

Hi Diane I know someone else who had a mare like that at 9 months ploop shed give the baby up...you can try regumate I would start it at or before the 9th month to see if by chance she`s having problems switching from the Placentia to her body....If you already know this sorry to repeat but the way it works is once a mare gets pregers her body starts producing hormones just like people everyday those hormones increase if the body dosent keep up then she losses the preganancy this continues till the placentia picks up the production of hormones about 90-120 days it stays that way till about 300 days when the placentia stops and the mares body starts again it could be that your mares placenta prematurely stops and the mares body dosent start yet so as the hormone drops the foal comes if thats the case then yes the regumate would help.....its a worth a try......


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, I think I will try it. It makes perfect sense, and it certainly is worth a try. She's a really pretty mare, and her babies have been beautiful, so I' going to try it! Thanks for the encouragement and information. I really didn't know much about it, and I think it's the way to go! Thanks again, Liz!


Not a prob Diane please keep me informed on how it goes ok? good luck and i

I`ll be keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out and next year you have a beautiful filly...lol


----------



## Liz k

ya Diane Im seeing the same thing makes you wonder...........


----------



## AnnaC

Liz, can I ask how you know the foal is near enough to birth to know when to start cutting down the meds? Do you have to chance that it is close enough and in position, or does the foal move into position as the amount of meds given reduces?

Hope this makes sense, just really interested in how these things work!


----------



## Liz k

AnnaC said:


> Liz, can I ask how you know the foal is near enough to birth to know when to start cutting down the meds? Do you have to chance that it is close enough and in position, or does the foal move into position as the amount of meds given reduces?
> 
> Hope this makes sense, just really interested in how these things work!


Hi Anna usually once the hormones drop the mare will act as if shes due and position the baby accordingly but it is a bit of keep your fingers crossed, you have to time it with the development of udders and of course the gestation.....her last foal was born at 314 days and this was a trial and error we wernt quite sure how it was going to work but as the mares levels dropped she got foal in position....so we are keeping fingers crossed that she dose the same this year......


----------



## cassie

lots of tail swishing but otherwise all quiet.


----------



## Eagle

Lovie2 is looking restless, anyone else watching? I have to pop out quick


----------



## bannerminis

I have been watching but mostly its been lots and LOTS of tail swishing. Although she took a fit of digging and is now back to standing


----------



## bannerminis

Ok so Lovie 2 is laid down and the other mare laid down did a bit of rolling and now back up and looking agitated.

I wonder if I should ring?? Renee are you watching??


----------



## bannerminis

She looks to have settled a bit and Lovie 2 is still down and that tail is still going swish swish


----------



## Eagle

I am back Karina, sorry I was gone so long. I see the girls have settled


----------



## bannerminis

Yeah they have settled so a bit of a false alarm.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,I sent you a message..And the camera is on super speed and I can't stop laughing...LOL..It's back to normal now..But that was FUNNY...rotflmao


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Liz,I sent you a message..And the camera is on super speed and I can't stop laughing...LOL..It's back to normal now..But that was FUNNY...rotflmao


That has happened to me too and yes ite soooooooo funny to see turbo horses..lol


----------



## Eagle

2.15am and all is quiet


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Those silly super speed cameras! I did that to me awhile ago but seems ok now.


----------



## Liz k

Ladies up for night....still alot of tail movement form Rhaps, Lovie 2 hanging on strong.........


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Find that girl's tail motor, and turn it down or off! I can't believe she's been doing this for 2+ days!!
> 
> Liz, is she off the medicines now? Are they any signs we're not seeing? Like how's her udder development? Anything else that will give "us" a clue from prior foalings?
> 
> I wish she could power my house with that tail -- think of all the electricity you could generate if you could find a way to capture that tail energy!


Diane I wish I could say there were some signs from other births but with both prior births shes fooled us just by chance had we caught them last year i check her before letting her in pasture for the day and nothing,let her out and from window 20 min later saw her stand there and do what I thought was a BIG poo but it was a foal so no, no signs given she will just gooooo.


----------



## Liz k

I will try to get pics of udders but I will say she developes after foal on ground, this could be due to the regumate im not sure but I have decided not to stop the regumate completely seeing if she will foal normal just with the drop in doseage if not then will continue the drop....


----------



## AnnaC

2.20am and all quiet - tail swishing occasionally! LOL!!

I might not post often Liz, but the girls are up on my laptop whenever I'm on it.






I'm sure Lovie 2 and Rhaps are plotting something - they really do spend a lot of time deep in conversation!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Liz k

here are some pics of Rhapsody`s boobs....I did it and did`nt lose any blood...lol

I know tomorrow Ill clean them....


----------



## Liz k

boobs dont look all the ready but with Rhaps these boobies are bigger then after she foals so this must be a good thing........


----------



## Eagle

Lovie 2 is foaling


----------



## Eagle

Lovie 2, well done Liz.


----------



## bannerminis

Awww congrats Lovie 2


----------



## bannerminis

I hope all is well as there seems to be an army of people in there with Lovie 2 and baby


----------



## Eagle

Diane I think it is a filly but it was hard to read the sign.


----------



## JAX

Yes guys its an Appy filly. I just got home from there and will be going to bed!! The owners are now there with Liz helping to make sure the filly is nursing good.


----------



## Eagle

wow 2 apppy's in one night. The Spot Sprite must be back from holiday





Thanks Jax and sweet dreams


----------



## bannerminis

Oh thats wonderful a little spotted filly. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Liz k

Thank you Renee and Jackie for the calls last night...Yes Lovie 2 has a filly solid sorrel blankrt app Ill post pics, Lovie 2 and filly will be going home this pm.........ONLY ONE MORE LEFT..........................


----------



## Eagle

You are welcome Liz, I was having computer probs so I rebooted and nearly had kittens when I realised what she was up to



Thank goodness you were already on to her or you would have ended up foaling out in your pink pj's





Come on share some pics before she goes


----------



## Liz k

ok heres pics of Lovie 2 filly.....


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> wow 2 apppy's in one night. The Spot Sprite must be back from holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jax and sweet dreams


I LOVE IT RENNE SPOT SPIRIT


----------



## vickie gee

Wow Liz, looks like I missed all the excitement. Congrats and good job!


----------



## Liz k

Rhaps is holding steady looks like shes going to follow suit...lay down and foal like Lovie....its hard to tell Rhap usually has no udders before she foals so its a bit of a guessing game, sorry gals wish I could be more definitive


----------



## MeganH

Congrats!!! Yay Lovie! What a pretty filly she had!


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh my gosh,I keep missing all the excitement..I should of stayed home last night..lol..


----------



## AnnaC

Oh great news - well done Lovie 2!!




:ThumbUp

Lovie's owners must be thrilled!!

OK Raps it's your turn now.

By the way, the cam is down for me - is everything is alright?


----------



## palsminihorses

Congrats on the beautiful appy filly! Very pretty head, too!


----------



## Liz k

sorry guys forgot to message took cams down for awhile today gave computer rest its been working over time......lol


----------



## cassie

wow what a gorgeous filly!!



very exciting! come on Rhaps time to see your baby now please


----------



## Liz k

I AM SO READY FOR RHAPS TO FOAL......im going crazy....one more and its taken forever.......

Rhaps udders getting bigger milk still has the amber color to it will do milk check soon.............


----------



## eagles ring farm

What a Pretty girl I'm joining this party late but at least I didn't miss her foaling


----------



## Eagle

any updates Liz?


----------



## AnnaC

How's she looking Liz - have you taken her off her drugs or are you still using the 'reducing' method? Sounds as though she's making progress though if her milk bag is increasing.

Fingers crossed for a safe foaling.


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals hubby been taken watch for me the last day or so...been out delivering horses, now have somemore room..yea !!!!!!!, I lowered Rhaps meds to 1 cc a day and think ill leave it there, trying to see if she`ll foal on her own instead of me forcing it due to I lost all my breed dates in my Iphone doing an update so not exactly sure on the date but per vet sono said 4-30-12 so we are very close..........

will do milk test tonight


----------



## Eagle

2.10am and all is quiet. I have just seen a huge spider


----------



## Liz k

UPDATE Rhapsodys milk testing ready to go.........YEA so keep eyes open she will try to sneek one by you......


----------



## Liz k

sorry cam was down but should be fixed now


----------



## Eagle

2.20am and all is quiet


----------



## Liz k

So Rhap cant go any higher the foal test so could tonight be the night? the million $ question.......


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea!!!!!! Should be a go! Will be watching for a bit.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She seems restless to me


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Come on girl, we want to see your precious baby


----------



## Liz k

WE HAVE WAX spoke with vet and Rhaps meds (regumate) will stopped so she should go fast..............


----------



## Eagle

I am sending prayers Liz for a safe and easy foaling





I agree Diane, she looks really dropped


----------



## Eagle

at least with her tail swishing we know the cam works


----------



## Eagle

She is very restless






Liz, are you watching?


----------



## Eagle

here comes Liz with her gloves


----------



## Eagle

safe foaling Liz


----------



## Eagle

*CONGRATULATIONS* Liz and Rhapsody


----------



## AnnaC

Oh CONGRATULATIONS Liz and Rhapsody - what a fabulous little colt - bet he doesn't realise all the trouble you have gone to Liz, to get him safely on the ground!! Well done to you, he's a lucky little boy!!





Hope all goes well with him and Rhaps from now on.


----------



## Eagle

She foaled standing up and Liz helped him out, I coulnd't see why though as she had her bum facing the far gate.


----------



## Eagle

I couldn't work out if it was Liz wanting her up or just Rhapsody, I think the foal needed help but I am not 100% as I couldn't see


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dear, I think Liz is going to have to move that other mare and foal if possible. Rhaps is obviously not going to settle with someone else next door, she's so very protective - most of my girls are like that too, which is why we have solid walls but open fronts so they can still see each other across the passage - we had a mare accidently knock her foal over and she trod on its leg in her rush at the mare next door, so in went the solid panels!!

That colt is certainly a big boy - look at those legs!! And I love his colouring.


----------



## eagles ring farm

congratulations Liz - handsome little guy- I hope Rhaps settles down soon

I'd say Rhaps has her hands full he is full of energy for sure


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Congrats! Pics? Please......


----------



## Liz k

Hi gals sorry for the long delay in info..........

Rhaps went into labor around 2;30 this pm and was laboring for 1hr 45 min with no progress so went in to check things out and it was a red bag so tryed to pull it out enough to see to cut open but wasent budging so Jackie with her finger nails had to go in and tear it inside once that was done had to find feet which were twisted, untwisted and Jackie and I pulled untill the little man was out.....IT WAS NOT MY IDEA to have a stand up birth but Rhaps wanted it that way....vet was called to check both Rhaps and Phantom out and both got clean bill of health so..........I wanted to thank all of you for timeless hours watching my mares each and every single one of you are awesome...........will be posting pics Thank You All.................


----------



## Liz k

Heres some pics....


----------



## eagles ring farm

He's gorgeous .I only pray if I ever have to do that kind of save I know enough. Sounds scary so glad they are both ok


----------



## Liz k

Thank you Lori........IM OFF TO BED FIRST TIME SINCE 1-18 O my..........................


----------



## Sandy B

Oh my gosh



that is so scary!!! A red bag that was stuck! You guys are so awesome for getting that little guy out alive! Congratulations on the handsome little loud colored colt! Thank God he was okay and momma too!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Well he's gorgeous! So glad you knew what to do, and helped out . You guys saved a life or maybe two! Great job, get some well deserved sleep!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh how scary!! Well done to both of you for saving this gorgeous little boy - Rhaps possibly too!





No wonder it took a while for poor Rhaps to settle down and watching Phantom, he too, seemed to look as though he was amazed to find himself here and not sure what to do about it!

1.35am and they are both resting quietly - hope you are enjoying your sleep Liz, you deserve it.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the explanation Liz, I wasn't sure if it was a dystocia or what because of her being turned away. Well done to you and Jackie for being excellent midwives





He sure is a gorgeous boy


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> FANTASTIC SAVE!!! Congratulations on a job done perfectly!!
> 
> He's just a beautiful little boy!!!
> 
> They are both relaxed and sleeping now. So pretty -- momma standing guard!
> 
> Liz, is this the end of foaling season for you, or are there more to come? You've had a great year!!!


Hi Diane no this was it for year no more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes I`ve had a wonderful year and so thankful for that now I get to watch others hahahahahahha


----------



## Liz k

Hi gals just wanted to let those of you know that I`ll be body clipping babys so I`ll post pics as I get them done.......this should be good


----------



## Eagle

we want lots of pics and some of you covered in baby fluff too


----------



## cassie

he is gorgeous sorry you had such a rough time with him. poor Rhaps hope she is doing well. phew you must be glad to see him out and alive and well!! poor little man


----------



## Liz k

Took over 600 pics so will post a few everyday........



:SoHappy


----------



## Liz k

Heres Mari


----------



## Liz k

Heres Dee Dee


----------



## Liz k

And last this time is Delilah, havd not clipped her yet will do here real soon


----------



## AnnaC

Oh beautiful, beautiful babies!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Eagle

:drool


----------



## Liz k

I am very lucky to have these babys the hard part is having to let some go



:CryBaby



:CryBaby



cant keep them all..............Hubby reminds me all the time MUST SALE


----------



## Liz k

ok heres more.........


----------



## Liz k

AND


----------



## Liz k

AND.......


----------



## Liz k

AND LAST.......


----------



## cassie

they are all so adorable!!! they look so grown up already where has that time gone!!!

lovely movement on all of them you must be so thrilled


----------



## Eagle

They look great Liz, wow what a year


----------



## Liz k

When ya`ll get tired of the pics just let me know..........

AND.......


----------



## Liz k

AND.....................


----------



## Liz k

AND.............................


----------



## Liz k

AND LAST................................


----------



## little lady

They all look so happy prancing around, I bet you could sit and watch their antics all day.


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals somehow computer signed me out and couldnt remember password to sign back in but i got it will post pics soon....thanks


----------



## Wings

Loving the pics




Congrats on your foaling season!


----------

